#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-10
<nixternal> adamant1988: just so you know, Ubuntu will never be commercialized
<adamant1988> I know not ubuntu itself will.
<adamant1988> wow that was bad
<adamant1988> "I know that Ubuntu itself will not"
<adamant1988> much better.
<nixternal> hehe
* adamant1988 has dyslexic tendancies....
<gaz00> :)
<gaz00> yoda, away...  as long as you can explain it later
<nixternal> hmmm
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> hey all :)
<hybrid> hola adamant1988
<adamant1988> I should have a friend coming in momentarily
<adamant1988> he'd like to help with the projects ^_^
<OpticalHeshaki> hi
<adamant1988> there he is
<adamant1988> hey optical I'll brb man
<OpticalHeshaki> so whats up guys
<OpticalHeshaki> anyone here?
<gaz00> OpticalHeshaki: it's not looking like it
<gaz00> been pretty quiet here for a while
<gaz00> except for adamant1988  and nixternal about 1.5 hrs ago :)
<OpticalHeshaki> lol
<OpticalHeshaki> adam wanted me to help i guess
<OpticalHeshaki> lol
<gaz00> well, sadly, it looks like I'm the only one here.  and I'm not even involved!   ;)
<OpticalHeshaki> lol
<OpticalHeshaki> well thats cool i guess
<adamant1988> hello all.
<adamant1988> nixternal you awake
<nixternal> i think
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> well make sure
<nixternal> im not pinching myself, so please don't ask ;)
<adamant1988> I have a query: How focused is the marketing team on spread ubuntu? are any other projects being pitched around or is that our primary focus?
<adamant1988> (I wish we had forums for this instead of a mailing list).
<nixternal> there are other projects
<adamant1988> Well I had an idea for how we can generate some usefull marketing material (testimonials and such).
<nixternal> Spread Ubuntu being the largest right now...but there is the Magazine, Press Team, and whatever other ones you can come up with
<adamant1988> and the materials could well be used to create adverts etc.
<nixternal> add that to the agenda for this weeks meeting
<adamant1988> Why not talk to users from all over the place (america, etc.) find a few that are willing to give out a minimal amount of information about themselves (name (first), age, computing experience) and set get them started with ubuntu and have them blog about their experiences daily, any opinions etc. (we could set the blogs up for them).
<adamant1988> we could quote these blogs, use them as official testimonial for adverts etc.
<nixternal> somebody has beaten you to the punch
<adamant1988> oh yeah?
<adamant1988> I figured
<nixternal> the anthropology spec
<adamant1988> it's a pretty elementary idea, but I didn't know someone had done it.
<nixternal> jsgotangco knows more about that also i believe
<adamant1988> as long as it's being done I guess lol.
<nixternal> well...you can look over the info and see if it is the same, or similar to yours
<adamant1988> link?
<nixternal> you may be able to collaborate with the guy and put it to use for us
<nixternal> he is really doing the work for himself i believe..but we will be open to using it im sure
<nixternal> one sec
<nixternal> i just asked for it
<adamant1988> that could be, I'd be happy to work with him on it.
<adamant1988> (I'd also be happy if there were forums to use... the mailing list is hard to keep track of...)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AndreasLloyd   <- he is the person doing it
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFieldwork   <- the actual spec
<adamant1988> that doesn't seem quite like what I'm doing
<adamant1988> he's gathering numbers, I'm more interested in the opinions and testimonial.
<adamant1988> and I'm less interested in the science of it, however useful the data will be, it's the opinions and the 'faces' of these people that would be important for my uses.
<nixternal> well, maybe you could still collaborate with him, as he is seeing the 'faces' of the people
<nixternal> he is doing all the work in the field
<adamant1988> perhaps... I'll make it a point to get in contact with him
<adamant1988> hrmmm yeah I'm emailing him now.
<adamant1988> hello bimberi
<bimberi> hi adamant1988, nice work on that logo!
<adamant1988> you like it?
<adamant1988> I'm suprised, I didn't think it was very good... but thanks ^_^
<bimberi> yep, as i said on-list (David Symons)
<adamant1988> ^_^
<bimberi> definitely better than my Orange Sunglasses ;P
<adamant1988> haha ^_^
<adamant1988> I'm just trying to help out
<adamant1988> I wish there were forums instead of a mailing list though
<bimberi> the Launchpad logo could be just the arrow shwoosh
<adamant1988> the arrow needs a lot of work
<bimberi> s/logo/emblem/
<adamant1988> yeah?
<adamant1988> How do you reply on the mailing list?
<adamant1988> do you just reply to the person or what?
<bimberi> adamant1988: fair enough, i feel that wiki+list+irc is enough myself
<adamant1988> yeah, just the forum makes info managment a bit easier than the list IMHO
<adamant1988> Bimberi, I had an idea and I want to pitch it to the marketing team but let me throw it at you first
<adamant1988> My 'idea' is to get a group of people (however many possible) to start using Ubuntu and blogging their experiences with it on let's say... blogger.  We could use that info for testimonial, in the immediate advertising needs and long term it could be used to determine what the end user needs and does on the computer
<OpticalHeshaki> hello?
<adamant1988> get a picture and a paragraph on the person, and that will show that Ubuntu for humans is actually being used by humans
<adamant1988> and that they are enjoying it.
<adamant1988> hey optical :)
<adamant1988> Optical do you want to join the marketing team like seriously? because I can give you some instructions on adding yourself to the launchpad etc.
<bimberi> adamant1988: i use Evolution, and it has a "List Reply" command (CTRL-L)
<OpticalHeshaki> that would be cool
<adamant1988> bimberi, it would be nice if I could get a free email account that let me sync to programs like evolution =\
<adamant1988> ok optical let me get the link for you
<bimberi> adamant1988: by default (reply button) emails from the ubuntu-marketing will go to the sender only
<adamant1988> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing   (just opt to join the team, you'll have to create a launchpad account though)
<bimberi> sure
<adamant1988> sure what bimberi?
<bimberi> adamant1988: i saw that earlier.  It's an excellent idea.  I'm sure that Ubuntu and OSS in general could do with as much usability feedback as possible
<bimberi> adamant1988: you might cut down the willing participants right there :)
<bimberi> adamant1988: also, what if they hate it?
<bimberi> or get frustrated with it
<adamant1988> We don't quote them, and the community learns from it.
<bimberi> hi OpticalHeshaki
<OpticalHeshaki> hi
<OpticalHeshaki> im all done registering
<OpticalHeshaki> what do i do now
<adamant1988> ok the next thing is to get on the mailing list (there is a lot of registering to do )
<OpticalHeshaki> lol ok
<OpticalHeshaki> im ready
<adamant1988> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<adamant1988> Add yourself in there, you will want to create a section just for the marketing team letters because they add up quick.
<bimberi> adamant1988: gmail has POP/SMTP capability
<adamant1988> bimberi, the way I see it is that ubuntu needs this feedback... if it's bad then obviously Ubuntu has to do something.. If we can't use it for marketing we can use it for learning.
<adamant1988> It's a win-win regardless of what is said in the blogs, and we'll have to make sure to get enough people involved that if a few don't like it we have alternatives.
<OpticalHeshaki> k done with that
<adamant1988> ok the next thing you need to do is register to work with the wiki at ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> I *think* it uses your launchpad account.
<bimberi> ha, try ubuntu-users for volume :)
<adamant1988> Well, my goal is to get to people who HAVEN'T tried ubuntu yet.
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, try bzr-dev ;)
<OpticalHeshaki> u got a link to that
<OpticalHeshaki> adam
<adamant1988> ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> then click on the wiki tab
<adamant1988> and try to login with your launchpad account
<bimberi> adamant1988: good or bad it will be useful for marketing, the choice is whether to use it for _promotion_
<adamant1988> Yeah, it also tells us a bit about that particular market
<adamant1988> what their needs are, and how we can show them that ubuntu meets those needs.
<OpticalHeshaki> k im loged in
<OpticalHeshaki> what now
<adamant1988> I also think we should stop using the word linux, and stop using any other Jargon in our advertising efforts.
<adamant1988> Optical you can't really do a whole lot right now, but if you go to the marketing team wiki you can kind of catch up on where the projects are at and all of that.
<OpticalHeshaki> yea i figured but what do i do now im logged in and im lost
<OpticalHeshaki> lol
<adamant1988> you definitely want to consider getting in with the art team as well (but you'll spend a lot of time doing icons and such as well as other stuff)
<bimberi> adamant1988: it should kept jargon-minimal yes, do you mean just use Ubuntu.  Linux does have some recognition out there I feel
<adamant1988> Linux does but you really have to ask yourself...
<adamant1988> the people who don't know Ubuntu is linux, are they going to care?
<adamant1988> I'm in that camp of people, if I hadn't come to linux and then ubuntu I wouldn't care that ubuntu was linux based.
<OpticalHeshaki> i wanted to be on the art team
<OpticalHeshaki> that would own
<OpticalHeshaki> were do i go to do that
<adamant1988> ok let me find that for you
<adamant1988> also join #ubuntu-artwork
<adamant1988> i think that's it.
<adamant1988> it's a pretty slow channel and they're not doing much art lately
<OpticalHeshaki> thats about to change
<OpticalHeshaki> :D
<adamant1988> haha :)
<adamant1988> just be prepared for lots of small graphics work too
<adamant1988> icons and such
<OpticalHeshaki> thats cool
<OpticalHeshaki> is there any oficial way to join the art team
<bimberi> adamant1988: i wonder how big that "camp" is? and how to find out?
<adamant1988> optical ask in the channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> OpticalHeshaki, try launhc pad
<OpticalHeshaki> i already did the launchpady thing
<adamant1988> bimberi, it's pretty sizable, most everyone that I've gotten to use Ubuntu was just put-off with the word linux.
<bimberi> adamant1988: funny, i've had the opposite experience
<adamant1988> Yes it uses the linux kernel, and I think that should be noted on the website and such, or in adverts targeted to tech users... but most end-users want something that works without having to research it all.
<bimberi> some had even heard that linux was less prone to viruses/spyware etc., which is the main source of pain
<adamant1988> A lot of end users think linux itself is an operating system like windows. they're not aware of the distro system
<adamant1988> When you say linux it puts ubuntu under a big umbrella with a lot of other distros... I don't think it's our job to promote the use of mepis, suse, and all of those. Just ubuntu.
<bimberi> oh yes, can't disagree there.  Just don't thinl that linux needs to be dropped totally (if that's what you're saying)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i missed most of this discussion, but its called 'ubuntu linux', how can we not market it as such o_0
<adamant1988> I'm just saying it needs to be less pushed.
<adamant1988> The website just says Ubuntu...
<adamant1988> although the quote is linux for humans (needs changed imo)
* Kamping_Kaiser remembers the good old days of ubuntulinux.org
* bimberi does to
<bimberi> o
<adamant1988> For instance why not make a page of the site about ubuntus technical specs and include that it's linux based and such there?
<adamant1988> If people want to know what makes ubuntu up we shouldn't hide it, but we shouldn't be pushing it down their throats either.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont agree wityh your argument, the quote 'linux ofr human beings' isnt forcing anything down their throat
* Kamping_Kaiser was going to say 'what, are you in marketing or something', then looked at the channel name :$
<adamant1988> yeah but then they say "What's linux" and that opens up a whole can of worms right there.
<Kamping_Kaiser> 'its a different way of running your computer'
<Kamping_Kaiser> bbl. doing stuff
<adamant1988> There's a rule for websites called the 3-click rule.  users shouldn't have to click more than 3 times to get to the information they want, apparently that 4th click is a deal breaker for many.
<adamant1988> I base a lot of ideals off that rule... things should be made quick and easy as possible... and if we keep saying linux, that's a lot of searching for info that they don't want to bother with.
<adamant1988> it shouldn't be hidden, but why make it obvious?
<adamant1988> Why can't Ubuntu be it's own OS? (think mac os X).
<adamant1988> a lot of people (msyelf included) ignorantly think/thought that linux was an operating system with some kind of a center to it like you could install "Linux" not "Mepis" "Ubuntu" etc.  It just makes users lives a lot easier if they see Ubuntu as an operating system instead of a subset of linux.
<bimberi> adamant1988: I can see your point to some extent.  I think what you need to do is come up with alternatives for people to look at.
<adamant1988> explain.
<bimberi> well an alternative for 'linux for human beings' for a start
<adamant1988> Ah.  I think the human beings idea is great.
<adamant1988> but it could just be "Computing for human beings" or something
<bimberi> Ubuntu has been pretty successful with its formula so far.  But some research into where the take-up has come from - existing linux users / windows users - would be useful
<adamant1988> And instead of Ubuntu linux, why not say Ubuntu OS?
* bimberi was an existing Linux user
<adamant1988> I was a windows  user who spent a month researching linux and distro hopping
<bimberi> then your POV might be more valid than mine :P
<adamant1988> My point of view is probably closer to that of a windows power user/end user.
<adamant1988> Most of my ideals for the marketing are for Ubuntu in the home, and Ubuntu for the end user.
<adamant1988> Really, I think Ubuntu would go far as a standalone OS, even commercially in boxed sets (which is something I want to see done for Ubuntu, manuals and all).
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/poster/poster1.png
<nixternal> draft 1 ^^
<adamant1988> Ubuntu has gone a long way as a linux distro... but I am of the opinion that if Ubuntu didn't intentionally place itself in the distro subset it would go farther.
<adamant1988> again I use mac os x as the standard for that...
<adamant1988> Everyone I talk to would use a mac just to get away from windows, but for the price... Ubuntu could supply that market need.
<adamant1988> I know very well that if I could afford it I'd be on a Mac right now.
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: the issue with leaving the Linux distro set is that you end up with confusion as to what Ubuntu is
<adamant1988> which is why that information should be available if someone wants it
<adamant1988> If people don't ask what makes up Ubuntu, why tell them?
<Burgundavia> telling people up front is both a help and hindrance
<adamant1988> if a market (the server market in particular) is interested in the fact that Ubuntu is linux based, then make sure that they know it.
<Burgundavia> I suggest we stay with calling us Linux for now
<adamant1988> But the home/end-user market, probaby doesn't care and it just serves to confuse.
<adamant1988> I'm actually writing a pretty detailed blog on my opinion on the matter right now
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: actually, I would argue not calling LInux would be worse, because that market has some knowledge of Linux
<adamant1988> I'm very adamant that Ubuntu could be a great standalone OS, and could fill a very important rule in the market.
<Burgundavia> here is how I imagine is playing out:
<Burgundavia> Person 1: I have this great OS, called Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> person 2: Great, what is that? Is it windows
<Burgundavia> ?
<Burgundavia> No, it is Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> back and forth until person 1 says it is Linux and person 2 says ah!
<adamant1988> See, when a person ASKS, they should be told.
<Burgundavia> most of them are going to ask
<adamant1988> But we shouldn't go "TRY UBUNTU GNU/LINUX based on DEBIAN"
<adamant1988> that's 3 names too many.
<Burgundavia> we don't say that
<Burgundavia> we say Ubuntu, a Linux-based operating system
<adamant1988> That's fine because it seperates it from linux by saying it's just based.
<Burgundavia> there is only 1 reference to Linux on the front page of Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> other places it talks about Ubuntu
<adamant1988> But why not say this
<adamant1988> "Ubuntu OS" and somewhere in the advert "Based on linux so you know it's stable and secure".
<Burgundavia> whoa back up
<Burgundavia> ads?
<adamant1988> I'm playing this out as an ad
<Burgundavia> our cd cases only say Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> I am saying: We already refer to Linux is all the right places
<adamant1988> Actually they say Ubuntu "linux for human beings"
<Burgundavia> we are a variation of Linux
<adamant1988> and Mac OSX is a variation of Unix.
<Burgundavia> so?
<Burgundavia> there is a lot of difference between OS X and FreeBSD
<adamant1988> They don't bother parading it unless someone cares enough to look it up, and they're doing better than linux is.
<Burgundavia> there is not a lot between Fedora and Ubuntu, for instance
<Madpilot> adamant1988, I doubt OSX is doing well merely because they're sort of hiding the fact that they're *nix based...
<Burgundavia> OS X is doing well by providing a quality product
<adamant1988> No, what I'm saying is they're doing better, and they're not confusing the end users by using jargon like *nix and all that.
<Burgundavia> we are not either
<Burgundavia> we mention Linux once
<adamant1988> My main issue with it is in the 'slogan'
<Burgundavia> it is what we are
<adamant1988> past that it's not a big issue.
<Burgundavia> the biggest perception with Linux is that it is "hard"
<adamant1988> or that it's all CLI
<Burgundavia> our slogan very effectively helps destroy that
<nixternal> thats because osx doesn't have enough *nix in it in the first place
<adamant1988> but are we trying to further ubuntu or linux?
<Burgundavia> both
<nixternal> 2, most osx users have been using mac for more then 10 years also
<Burgundavia> we win when Fedora wins, etc.
<Burgundavia> we are not competing against Fedora, we are competing against Windows and OS X
<Madpilot> nixternal, there ain't no loyalists like Mac loyalists, IME
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> im glad them loyalists enjoy drm also
<Madpilot> heh
<Burgundavia> regardless, I see no reason to drop the one reference to Linux in our marketing
* nixternal watches as the osx share plummits now that linux and windows can be installed on a mac
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: realistically, we are also not changing our slogan at this point
<adamant1988> I know I wasn't expecting an immediate change
<adamant1988> But I think it should be done at some point.
<Burgundavia> I just don't see why. We all win when Linux wins
<Burgundavia> think beyond Ubuntu for a sec
<Burgundavia> very person using some variant of Linux is a net win for all of us. If they come around and use Ubuntu, that is nice
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, umm, s/very/every?
* bimberi notes that Bug #1 says nothing about Ubuntu's market share
<adamant1988> Linux doesn't win as long as the process of switching to it is so difficult.
<bimberi> and i'm not saying it should - if someone comes away from windows, tries Ubuntu but then moves on to another linux-based distro then that's great
<adamant1988> I'm not a computing idiot by any means and it took me almost a month to find a distro (infact I only found one because dapper released).
<Madpilot> adamant1988, in my experience, most people have a fair bit of diffuculty using *any* computer. They don't seem to have much more difficulty w/ Ubuntu than XP or Win98, from what I've seen...
<bimberi> Madpilot: +1
<adamant1988> No No, I mean the switch
<Madpilot> hmm, evidently I can only spell "difficulty" right half the time ;)
<bimberi> Madpilot: you are definitely not the worst for typos ;)
<adamant1988> Right now people go "I want to switch to linux" then they google it looking for a place to buy it only to find out it's not purchasable half the time.  So they have to wade through the list of distros until they finally download and burn one that they like.
<Madpilot> adamant1988, "it took me almost a month to find a distro" already tells me that you know far, far more about computers than 95%+ of the world...
<adamant1988> I don't mean actual use difficulty.
<bimberi> adamant1988: but if we reduce ubuntu's linux-ness then they won't find it if they search that way
<adamant1988> I doubt it would be removed from distrowatch, and the communities would still be talking about it and suggesting it (which is how I came to it)
<nixternal> i will tell you this...for me switching to linux was far easier then switching to mac
<nixternal> and i did my switch 12 years ago
<adamant1988> For me the switch to linux was painful and time consuming.
<adamant1988> Dapper stepped in at just the right time.
<adamant1988> because I was about to give up
<nixternal> if mac is so hell bent on having a portion of bsd's kernel, then why do they hide terminal?
<Burgundavia> regardless, most people are not going to go to the effort you took, adamant1988
* bimberi is circumspect about projecting his own experience too widely
<adamant1988> Burgundavia, exactly my point.. the answer should be VERY easy to find and the switch should be painless
<Madpilot> bimberi, don't be shy - we're all speculating madly on highly personal sets of inadequate data :) (at least some of us will admit that, though!)
<nixternal> right now im mad because my leather chair i have had for about 10 years just busted to the point where i went flying backwards at 1am and landing in the no man's zone under a desk
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: how does not calling Ubuntu Linux help with that?
<adamant1988> What I'm saying is it could be set apart... Ubuntu is great and it's gaining fame quickly... I don't see why people couldn't say "Oh I'll try Ubuntu"
<adamant1988> When someone says "I'll try linux" without some serious determination they'll probably give up before long.. and I don't think that's how it should be.
<Madpilot> adamant1988, most people probably actually start out saying, "I'm sick of XP's viruses and malware!" and slowly move on from there
<Burgundavia> +!
<Burgundavia> +1, even
<Burgundavia> if they are serious, they are going to do research about it
<Burgundavia> then they are going to hit our website and if it doesn't mention linux, they are going to be confused
<adamant1988> I said that it should be mentioned
<Burgundavia> it is
<Burgundavia> in our slogan and our generic description
<adamant1988> just not placed on the table in plain view, put it in the desk draw.
<adamant1988> drawer even.
<Burgundavia> what specifics do you mean?
<Burgundavia> do you want to drop "linux for human beings"?
<adamant1988> I'm saying that if you said "Ubuntu" and didn't bother mentioning Linux, helped make Ubuntu a stand-a-lone os that the site very clearly states is based on Linux.  it might grow faster than if people keep coming to it via the channels of distro watch and linuxquestions.org
<adamant1988> It's still linux and people who care to find out will find out, but it just simplifies things a bit more.
<Burgundavia> sorry, I don't follow
<adamant1988> But then again I'm also the guy who would like to see Ubuntu on shelves at Wal-Mart so I guess I'm not the ideal person for ideas for Ubuntu.
<Burgundavia> people will only come from those sites because it is linux
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu on the shelves at Walmart is rather useless, unless there is a piece of hardware wrapped around it
<adamant1988> In my community it would be worth something, we don't have the best market for computer or even linux around here, and an alternative OS selling at $30 even would become popular quickly.
<Burgundavia> not really
<bimberi> why?
<adamant1988> I'd LOVE to see ubuntu preinstalled on computers here too..
<Burgundavia> it has been tried before
<Burgundavia> boxed copies of Linux (of any variant) have always sold very badly
<Burgundavia> Linux IS NOT just another piece of boxed software people can take home
<adamant1988> I'm saying all of this in the eventually pretense
<Burgundavia> and yes, that includes Ubuntu
<bimberi> it's another distribution channel.  There might be segments well targetted that way.
<adamant1988> IMO the market isn't ready for all-free software.
<Burgundavia> that has nothing to do with it
<Burgundavia> look, all I do all day is sell Linux
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders what adamant1988 has past personal (as in, his own) experiance to backup his claims
<Kamping_Kaiser> btw nixternal , like your png :)
<Burgundavia> whether it is Ubuntu or DiscoverStation, I run into the same issues
<nixternal> ty Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<adamant1988> Kamping_Kaiser, my towns experience I'm a big linux pusher in the town.
<Burgundavia> you know what hurts us more than Linux? OpenOffice
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, you might also bear in mind that changes that work for you wont work for me (maybe etc)
<Burgundavia> people are terrified of losing data
<Kamping_Kaiser> chaning the slogan for exqmple /does not/ help the way my mates destribute ubuntu
<adamant1988> I'm aware that there are different markets and such.
<adamant1988> does open office lose data that much?
<Burgundavia> no, but people fear it does
<adamant1988> Oh, good, I haven't looked into it
<Burgundavia> I don't lose sales over Linux, I lose them over OpenOffice
<Burgundavia> it is very annoying
<bimberi> Burgundavia: Yes!  i'm finding the main weighing up that occurs is viruses/spyware vs perfect MSOffice format compatibility.  The latter is one of the first questions asked and the honest answer is no, not perfect.  Lost
<Kamping_Kaiser> i only find oo.o formatting differently to mso, never had data loss thoug
<Burgundavia> funny that the most common question I get is what the office suite it, not what the underlying OS Is
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, i usualy try and make it into a feature ;0
<adamant1988> oh so there's data loss in the ms format compatibility?
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser, some people count "loss of perfectly tweaked fiddly formatting" as "data loss"... I've run into that myself w/ OOo
<Burgundavia> note that Discoverstation hides it linux roots
<nixternal> not data loss, format loss
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, there was with 1.x, i havent tried on 2
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: there maybe. It is mostly a fear thing
<nixternal> my resume done in word looks horrible in OOo
<Kamping_Kaiser> Madpilot, true. my current work has never really invovled oo.o, so i have no vested intrest in it. tafe will probably change that :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, do you have funky formatting, or what causes it?
<adamant1988> hrmmm nixternal I'll have to put that to the test, I'm doing a big Ubuntu project in my school.
<nixternal> truthfully..i use OOo for everything...i let my clients know, if it doesn't look right, i suggest you get OOo then ;)
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: I am telling you from real world, hard-earned experience that calling us Linux really doesn't hurt us
<bimberi> Apparently Microsoft is going to have ODT compatibity, but all i've seen is talk about Office reading it.  Nothing about Save As...
<nixternal> Kamping_Kaiser: it is usually funky formatting
<nixternal> if you do regular type stuff with, simple letters, memo's and what not, it is great...but when you get into tables, and special page formats, it is done with
<Madpilot> I almost always just use OOo's PDF exporter when I'm sending stuff out - that way it looks nearly identical everywhere, and people can't mess with it ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, ok. my cv is lacking in fuknky formatting
<nixternal> and you have to make sure you have msttcorefonts installed, otherwise everything will look bad
<nixternal> Madpilot: that is what i do now, just to keep my clients happy
<bimberi> Madpilot: do you find that even small documents are really large though.  2 pages of black and white text -> 150K !
<nixternal> i haven't noticed that at all bimberi, but i will look into it now that you said something
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, no i dont. but i usualy export to pdf before sending, (in honesty, to otehr linux users)
<Madpilot> bimberi, I've never really paid attention, actually. Let me check a few docs here
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi, yeh, i found that :(
<adamant1988> ok Burgundavia I'll take your word for it
<nixternal> i just compared ms vs OOo in size...in a spreadsheet.... ms = 84480      OOo = 14712    ....winner = OOo there
<Burgundavia> actually, one of the biggest things we can do for desktop Linux right now is to promote OpenOffice
<Madpilot> bimberi, you've got a point - my 26Kb .odt file is apparently a 103Kb PDF from OOo - but don't forget that a PDF has far more embedded info than an odt file
<bimberi> nixternal: sorry, wasn't clear - i mean ODT vs PDF exported from OOo
<nixternal> ahhhh
<Kamping_Kaiser> point Madpilot , all the fonts and whatnot are embedded ?
<Madpilot> nixternal, I've noticed that too - a 500kb Excel file a friend sent me shrunk to 80Kb in OOo Calc format ;)
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser, yeah, parts of the fonts, at least
<nixternal> Burgundavia: i love OOo...i couldn't use anything else i don't think...Koffice isn't even close YET
<bimberi> Madpilot: that's not surprising either :)
<Burgundavia> I hate OOo tbh
<nixternal> lol
<bimberi> Burgundavia: so does Linux iirc
<adamant1988> Burgundavia, what office replacement do you suggest then?
<bimberi> *Linus
* Kamping_Kaiser hates office suites in general. oo.o is at least open and portable
<Burgundavia> nothing, because there is nothing
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser: exactly
<nixternal> you know what...i think Joey Stanford, aka Rinchen, works with OOo somehow/someway
<nixternal> like on the payroll
<Burgundavia> I am waiting for the gnome office people to shit or get off the pot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<bimberi> lol
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> there's always koffice...
* adamant1988 backs away slowly
<Kamping_Kaiser> portable?
* Kamping_Kaiser puts big cross
<nixternal> koffice is great..if you don't want any interaction what so ever with ms office
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> the next version of koffice however, is supposed to finally have ms office support
<nixternal> i can't wait to see that
<nixternal> first time supporting office, i bet it is god awfull
<adamant1988> heh, there's always crossover +MSoffice I guess...
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt get it
<nixternal> my systems will not get wine, xover, or cedega installed...as i don't want anything for windows on my machines.
<nixternal> if i want to sit here and market Ubuntu, and market Linux...i have to use it 110%...nothing less
<adamant1988> I never use office suites.... although I do think the project mananger in oo.o is cool.
<Madpilot> OOo has a project manager?
<adamant1988> yeah
<nixternal> how does it look, me supporting, loving, and spreading Ubuntu and Linux, but using wine or xover so i can run ms apps
<adamant1988> I'm going to use it to manage my local projects and such
<adamant1988> Nixternal, it looks like you're someone who's trying to use their computer.
<Kamping_Kaiser> a way they dont have to
<bimberi> nixternal: pragmatic :/
<adamant1988> I have both wine and crossover installed, I don't feel ashamed or like i'm burning the ubuntu flag or something...
<nixternal> i do use my computer...i don't run windows and let my computer use me
<adamant1988> I use crossover to get photoshop
<nixternal> gimp
<nixternal> bah you and your layers
<adamant1988> gimp doesn't have feature layers lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> feature layers?
<adamant1988> when gimp supports those I'll switch
<nixternal> gimp does more for me quicker then ps ever did
<adamant1988> yeah, layers that alter the layers below them
<adamant1988> levels layers, CB layers, etc.
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh ok
<adamant1988> Gimp works fast for me than ps too, but I still use PS because it has the features I need
<nixternal> tuxpaint has all the features im smart enough to use
<nixternal> i can use the paintbrush and the pencil
<adamant1988> the only work around is rediculous when you're trying to edit 90 layer files =\
<Kamping_Kaiser> 90 o_0
<adamant1988> yeah, 90 is a pretty good number for me
<adamant1988> sometimes higher, sometimes lower.
<nixternal> when i get above 4 i merge all visible
<adamant1988> yeah but I like to be able to edit all the aspects of my files
* Kamping_Kaiser is supprised gimp doesnt do that multi layer thing
<Madpilot> nixternal, sometimes it's nice to have simple apps that only do exactly what you want - +1 for tuxpaint & text editors :)
* adamant1988 is too, VERY suprised
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i couldnt live w/o tuxpaint and kate/kwrite/nano/vim/emacs
<adamant1988> all in all i do try to use all the free software I can
<adamant1988> mp3 codecs are neccessary because of my multiple gigs of mp3s and my non ogg mp3 player. and I like being able to watch my DVD collection on my computer so libdvdcss
* Kamping_Kaiser uses vrms to keep his non free low. basicly only binary drivers on here
<Kamping_Kaiser> and lrm (a dependancy)
<adamant1988>  vrms?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in apt. Virtual Richard M Stallman ;)
<adamant1988> lol what does that do?
<poningru> anyone know where I can get some presentation matierial?
<Kamping_Kaiser> searches for non free packages and tells you what you have installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. there was some on the wiki wasnt there?
* poningru has to do a 15 min presentation on dapper
<adamant1988> lol I'm installing vrms
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Burgundavia> poningru: lots on the wiki
<Madpilot> the real RMS is bad enough... I'm not sure I like the idea of even a virtual version on my computer ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heheh
<Madpilot> I'll grant he's been useful, but he's still... still RMS...
<bimberi> poningru: /usr/share/example-content/oo-presenting-ubuntu.odp  on a dapper install might be of interest too
<adamant1988> lol I have 25 non free files
<bimberi> gasp
<Kamping_Kaiser> looool. you satanic feind :)
<bimberi> :)
* adamant1988 doesn't care much =\
<Kamping_Kaiser>  :o
<Kamping_Kaiser> a witch, burn him, burn him! ;)
<adamant1988> Don't you need to weigh me against a duck or something?
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, nah, i just skip that bit.
<adamant1988> ah... is this a fair court?
<Madpilot> of course not
<Queen_of_hearts> what do you think? :)
<adamant1988> LOL
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<adamant1988> Well I better get rid of my display drivers and such 0_0
<Madpilot> we'll just sneak up on you in a giant wooden rabbit, or something
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nixternal> poningru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<bimberi> adamant1988: I've gtg.  Thanks for catalysing an excellent discussion here.
<adamant1988> no problem, I try :)
<adamant1988> I like to display my opinion, it means I'll usually get a better one in return.
<poningru> thanks
<matthewrevell> morning
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<matthewrevell> hey :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :) bbl. dinner
<ompaul> matthewrevell, to use a phrase, surely not already ;-)
<ompaul> back soon
<Kamping_Kaiser> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/posters cant think of anything :|
<gnomefreak> hmmmm you mean like F*** Winblows use Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. works for me :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: Community is important <- my single ida so far
<MenZa> For a small fee, I can print them.
<MenZa> All I need is the poster in .EPS format.
<MenZa> (I'm doing it for free; I do it at work. I can knock off quite a bit of the price though.
<adamant1988> hello
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<mdke> adamant1988: is that you editing the "posters" wiki page? are you finished with it yet?
<adamant1988> yeah
<adamant1988> I'm doing a quick edit
<mdke> ok, so not finished
<mdke> fine
<adamant1988> i'll be done momentarily :)
<mdke> no problem
<adamant1988> finito
<mdke> adamant1988: no, you still have a lock on it
<adamant1988> I don't
<adamant1988> i'm done editing..
<mdke> the wiki says you have a lock on it
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps wiki about a bit
<mdke> that happens when you start editing and stop without clicking "cancel"
<adamant1988> i've saved and moved away from the page =\
<mdke> I'll just go ahead and edit regardless
<adamant1988> you have to click cancel? wtf...
<mdke> either Save or Cancel
<adamant1988> I used save
<mdke> you must have had another instance of it open where you just closed the browser or something
<mdke> doesn't matter, I've gone ahead now
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> my edit didn't show up
<adamant1988> does it have to be approved or something?
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: you added a comment to the grid?
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: try refresh
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> no my change still isn't showing up gnomefreak =\
<adamant1988> it's visible under 'show changes'.
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: you mean the part you added Freedon for your Data?
<adamant1988> yeah
<gnomefreak> s/Freedon/Freedom
<gnomefreak> i see it ;)
<nixternal> what a coincidence about the posters ey?
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/posters
<nixternal> hehe ya
<nixternal> i have been working on posters for Ubuntu-Chicago
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if he should put his ideas in the wiki for all to laugh at
<nixternal> remember, no idea is a stupid idea
* nixternal stole that from the stupid question comments everyone says
<Kamping_Kaiser> its a thought, not an idea :|
<adamant1988> thoughts can't be stupid.
<adamant1988> The whole idea of stupid is created by the ignorant.
* Kamping_Kaiser pleads guilty
<adamant1988> Thoughts can be less usefull, less entertaining, and not interesting, but to call them stupid is to but a big blinking light over your head that reads 'ignoramous'(sp) :)
<nixternal> last night i said a good one to adamant1988 about using the puter... adamant1988 said "you use your computer", and i was like "that's why i don't have windows, so my computer can't use me"
<nixternal> something like that
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Unlease the power of your computer
<adamant1988> 7
<adamant1988> pushing it nixternal :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, yeh, i liked that one from last night
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu Linux: Now with marketing <- just to stir you folk up :P
<adamant1988> I'm hoping to get good quotes like that from my little social experiment
<adamant1988> of which my fiance is now a participant.
<nixternal> haha Kamping_Kaiser, i know what you are doing with that
<adamant1988> she's agree to use Xubuntu on her computer, blog her experiences nightly, and provide a "picture and a paragraph" so people know she's not a 50 year old man.  She's the definition of an end user though.
<adamant1988> so she's great for the experiment.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nix. hehe
* adamant1988 is not so easily suckered.
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Putting blue screens to sleep
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Removing Control Alt Delete
<nixternal> Ubuntu - No need for cussing
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, on that one its funny, because a 'commonly requested tweak' is the c+a+d one
<nixternal> haha i know
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- The OS that respects you :) lol
<nixternal> oooh
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: Community is important
<nixternal> i like that adamant1988
* adamant1988 should ad it to the wiki then :)
<nixternal> i would
<nixternal> im gonna add some of mine here shortly
<adamant1988> i'll add it
<adamant1988> editing wikis is fun
<adamant1988> yay GIMP update ^_^
<nixternal> got it
<nixternal> gimp and cupsys
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Do what you wish
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- Freedom from your PC
<nixternal> omg...i got it...and the people in the US would love it..and it would sell like crazy
<adamant1988> Ubuntu now with MS windows?
<nixternal> you know the chevy pissin' on ford stickers?
<adamant1988> no
<nixternal> yes, ubuntu pissin' on ms
<nixternal> hahahah
<adamant1988> yes, that certainly displays the feeling of community, particularly if your'e into that kind of thing...
<nixternal> haha..i have a tux peein' on the butterfly sticker
<nixternal> so that one is already old
<adamant1988> good, we can't misuse and ubuntu logo now
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Making us stronger / Bringing us together / Everbody is one / Linux for everyone / Linux on board / ...
<nixternal> "If you don't like the way I am computing, please goto http://www.ubuntu.com"
<nixternal> ^^ if you don't like the way i drive sticker ;)
<adamant1988> Ubuntu - Linux made obvious
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> haha nice
<adamant1988> lol... we should make Ubuntu seem like a niche thing to do too.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Innoculation at your fingertips
<Kamping_Kaiser> innoculation?
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- Your granfathers linux need not apply :)
<nixternal> ya..like getting a shot to stop the virus ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, right.
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> But we could make it seem like all the 'cool' people are using it.
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Anybody call a doctor?
<nixternal> Ubuntu - This is Linux?
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- Computers like Air-conditioners, don't like windows open :)
<nixternal> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<nixternal> gahahaha
<adamant1988> more than 7 but it's still catchy :)
<nixternal> Air-condition your pc, don't open a window
<nixternal> that one sucked
<nixternal> sorry
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<adamant1988> it's ok
<nixternal> Ubuntu - Using five fingers instead of one
<nixternal> the middle one
<adamant1988> I didn't make the phrase up so I can't be offended by you butchering it.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- The end of the three finger salute.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu: because nude people at work is ok (not mine)
<nixternal> adamant1988: i also think slogans like that are good, as they target geeks and get a chuckle, and just maybe they will say "let me check out this Ubuntu"
<nixternal> rofl @ Kamping_Kaiser
<adamant1988> heh, but the nerdy bunch probably knows about ubuntu.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- Be Different, in mass.
<nixternal> to ubuntu or not to ubuntu, that is the question
<adamant1988> Lol.
<ompaul> adamant1988, that is like some pseudo late 70s early 80s gag, see all the non conformists in their jeans :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<adamant1988> Lol yeah it's supposed to be a little ironic, lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu: join the cult
<adamant1988> But if anyones paid attention this era looks a lot like the 60's anyway =\
<ompaul> nixternal, Computers prefer Ubuntu.
<nixternal> 1+ billion people use MS Windows, don't be the next idiot
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> i made that number up
<ompaul> nixternal, so you now insulted all the windows users - they are going to remember you for the wrong reason.
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders if therse any politically incorrect phrases about weapons that could be used
<nixternal> 1+ billion Windows systems use their owners, don't be the next
<ompaul> now your starting to think ;-)
<nixternal> ompaul: as long as i am remembered ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<adamant1988> Haha.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu- Because viruses don't like to share.
<adamant1988> :D
<ompaul> Ubuntu, Linux for Human Beings. can you work with that
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: more antivirus's then virus's
<adamant1988> I still opt to take out the word linux in the slogan =\
<nixternal> Ubuntu, Linux for everyone <- this covers the 500million aliens also on earth
<nixternal> "Linux for Human Beings" is showing prejudice to others ;)
<adamant1988> cool, I vote nixternal. Those aliens and their advanced hardware need ubuntu.
<adamant1988> Who are we to be biased to our species?
<nixternal> haha
<Kamping_Kaiser> we are us :)
<nixternal> i know a few people here in Chicago that aren't even close to human
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> "Take me to your leader" next guy: "Mr.Shuttleworth the local birth defect charity is here to see you"
<adamant1988> Yes, as a person with birth defects I can say that.
<adamant1988> Anywho... the slogan
<adamant1988> Do we NEED to use the linux for human beings thing?
<adamant1988> lol we could spoof the progressive caveman commercials with Ubuntu and aliens lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: Software for Homosapien?
<MenZa> "Ubuntu: leet!"
<MenZa> ;D
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: Works for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: now with LTS
<MenZa> Ubuntu: So nice you'd think it was a product of Chuck Norris(tm)
<MenZa> ;D
* Kamping_Kaiser blinks
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt get it
<MenZa> Oh yeah?!
<MenZa> Well, you... you...
<MenZa> damn.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu: Linux for people not computers.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: Office 'out of the box'
* adamant1988 is running out of fuel without critique...
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, you freak !
<Kamping_Kaiser> (or not like that? ;))
<adamant1988> well I meant the slogans but that'll do
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: A system for everyone
<adamant1988> I'm going to have to bust out the jade concentration balls and get some hard core thinking going on.
<adamant1988> ok let's start at square one
<adamant1988> What do we want to say?
<adamant1988> We know that we have 7 words to say it in.
* Kamping_Kaiser didnt realise we had a message
<adamant1988> It's an advertisement poster
<adamant1988> we want to put a slogan on it, but we need it to be about 7 words.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i was having mroe fun before i started thinking about the point
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh bugger. i have to be up soon -_-, i forgot about that
<adamant1988> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> :| oh well, i'll stay up for another 20 min
<Kamping_Kaiser> Ubuntu: keeps yuou up at night
<adamant1988> nixternal you here?
<adamant1988> We need to decide what we're trying to say on the poster.
<adamant1988> ompaul, you there?
<ompaul> adamant1988, on a call type away
<adamant1988> oh ok, I just wanted your input on this...
<ompaul> how far back
<adamant1988> we're trying to decide exactly what it is we want to convey
<adamant1988> about Ubuntu.
<adamant1988> and how to convey it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> buggerit, i'm off now :) later all
<adamant1988> I think we should be stressing Ubuntu's community nature and a technical aspect like being virus free or stable
<adamant1988> although the stable arguement isn't a good switch motive because windows has become much better with that.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu: Security in the community.
<adamant1988> am I the only one working on this?
<adamant1988> hrmmm guess so...
<ompaul> no I reading
<adamant1988> I think stressing that Ubuntu is more secure is probably the best option
<adamant1988> Windows has the fore-front in usability simply because it's what people know, but it's hard to argue that ours is easier if they have to spend time learning it
<adamant1988> But windows doesn't have security going for it, so I think it's best to take advantage of that.
<adamant1988> hrmmm... idk.. I will wait until more people are involved...
<adamant1988> until then I'm going to work on the switch project... which I need to propose to the mailing list.
<ompaul> adamant1988, when you move from one car to another you expect little things like the horn is on a different stick or in the wheel - the indicator has changed place, we have an alternative and when you feel the new seats you will know the quality is so much higher
<adamant1988> So we're trying to say freedom at higher quality?
<ompaul> no we have sevearl messages
<ompaul> several messages - quality, alternative, freedom, when we speak of freedom, it is not just software freedom, but being free of the security pains that windows causes
<ompaul> for reasons that are beyond me I need to restart gnome
<ompaul> back in a moment
<ompaul> adamant1988, sorry about that, got side tracked people from various places chasing me for information :-) like do I happen to have a spare C programmer who knows Asterisk
<ompaul> adamant1988, did you pop that onto the mailing list
<adamant1988> yeah I put my idea into the mailing list...
<ompaul> okay I will take a look at it there
<adamant1988> it's not the same thing
<adamant1988> It's the "switch" project I'm undertaking.
<adamant1988> assuming that I have the marketing teams' back.
<adamant1988> backing*
<ompaul> It costs nothing, it does not have the spyware and virus issues that plague other software, and wallpapers the likes of which you have never seen before. Yes it does internet, web, email, im, voip, software for it is limited only by your imagination.
<ompaul> Yes, it is called, Ubuntu.
<adamant1988> I thought we were supposed to keep it to 7 words?
<ompaul> ahh
<ompaul> sorry I had not spotted that
<adamant1988> Yeah this is going on big posters possibly
<ompaul> okay
<adamant1988> did you read about the switch project in the mailing list or has it not been sent yet?
<ompaul> okay this is more than seven but I would be inclined to think like: Internet, Office, Games, Voip, Education, Graphics, Mulitmedia. In a word Ubuntu. I'll think about 7 in a moment
<ompaul> sorry I was talking to people who have me distracted
<adamant1988> Ubuntu: Lets you run your digital life- safely.
<adamant1988> 'let's you' can be omitted if need be.
<ompaul> no you remove safely
<MenZa> rofl
<ompaul> imagine a piece of paper
<MenZa> I read that as "let us run your digital life"
<MenZa> I was like "err.. okay?"
<ompaul> MenZa, that must be some other software you are thinking about
<adamant1988> windows : let's the bugs in.
<ompaul> okay I will play with words and see if I get anything together in the next while
<ompaul> adamant1988, we can't go around beating MS this is an alternative
<adamant1988> I know
<adamant1988> it was a spoor
<ompaul> as for bugs - 50k+
<adamant1988> spoof
<ompaul> oay
<ompaul> okay even
<ompaul> :-)
<ompaul> right I am out of here for a while
<adamant1988> Should we be emphasizing the community, freedom, etc?
<ompaul> biab
<ompaul> just think for a bit
<adamant1988> hrmm
<adamant1988> I think we should go short sweet and effective.
<adamant1988> so 7 words might be to many.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu "your digital life- set free"
<adamant1988> hrmm
<adamant1988> hello sara_
<sara_> heloo
<adamant1988> I caught your post in the mailing list, I can't say I see any problems with those flow chart things.
<sara_> well they are a beginning becauce Jhon was not usre about the flow of the marketing team-ubuntu magazine so they have to be chaged
<adamant1988> ah, ok.
<adamant1988> Did you catch my proposal of the user data project by any chance?
<sara_> I just started checking my e-mail so I am trying to catch up from fridyay night
<adamant1988> oh ok :)
<adamant1988> I am lost on the slogan thing, I can't get anything short enough to make me happy
<sara_> I just saw that too, but can't tihnk of any thing right now
<adamant1988> My ideas are mostly on the wiki
<adamant1988> the only one I didn't put on the wiki is "Your digital life- set free"
<adamant1988> because I think it's not read for the wiki =(
<sara_> where is the wiki
<adamant1988> I found it by typing in posters
<MenZa> here-is-the-wiki.com
<MenZa> o_o
<sara_> I kind of like the freedom for you data one
<adamant1988> Yeah, I want to do something short and sweet
<adamant1988> like "Think different"
<adamant1988> It's completely unrelated to Apple but yet it does the job perfectly
<adamant1988> and all of my ideas can be related straight to ubuntu.
<sara_>   ohh I have one, Linux unleashed
<adamant1988> What about "simple linux"
<adamant1988> "Simply Free"
<sara_> that is cool, it has to have freedom, siple and some elemetn of exietmen on it, but i can't think of one
<adamant1988> That describes Ubuntu in a nutshell.
<nixternal> Ubuntu in a nutshell, o'reilly would hunt you down
<nixternal> Linux unleashed = a book title
<nixternal> Ubuntu - use it or nixternal will find you
<sara_> I did not that
<nixternal> and that is at 7 letters ;)
<nixternal> heya sara_
<nixternal> i just responed to your last email...john did a great job with the charter
<nixternal> him and i spoke about it briefly last week
<sara_> yeah he mentioned that, I think i have to hang around the IRC more
<nixternal> irc has been hopping around here a lot lately
<nixternal> it is mostly due to adamant1988 starting problems with removing linux ;)
<nixternal> gotcha
<adamant1988> LOL.
* nixternal dl's some adam ant
<adamant1988> I didn't even find out that was a band until I started using this name =\
<nixternal> haha
<sara_> HAHA
<nixternal> i thought you were just some weirdo who was actually their only fan
<adamant1988> My name is actually something my deceased grandmother gave to me when I was younger...
<sara_> how come?
<adamant1988> There was a TV show  called "atom Ant" and my name is Adam so she always called me Adam Ant
<adamant1988> I hated it when I was younger but when she passed away I started using it for my name.
<sara_> coll
<sara_> cool
<nixternal> i can't use the names my family gave me...it goes against the CoC
<adamant1988> haha.
<sara_> My name used to confuse people
<adamant1988> My nickname on sites used to be DismalMuse
<nixternal> nix = remove, take away, gone for good .......    ternal = add the e, lasts for ever..... oxymoron created when combined.....and when combined...they mean UNIX FOREVER!!!
<adamant1988> Nixternal I found a nice short slogan I think
<adamant1988> "Simply Free"
<nixternal> me too...
<adamant1988> Pick which meaning makes it better for you
<nixternal> "nixternal uses it"
<adamant1988> haha
<nixternal> kinda like the "mikey likes it" campaign
<adamant1988> two syllable words might confuse people.
<adamant1988> ;)
<nixternal> have me sittin' in front of a ubuntu cd like it is a bowl of cereal
<nixternal> you think chex will get mad?
<adamant1988> probably
<adamant1988> who would want you on television?
<nixternal> bah..i never liked that cereal anyways ;)
<adamant1988> I want to know if Ubuntu will ever come with support packages.
<nixternal> i was thinking someone like "matthew mcconaughey"
<adamant1988> like you can buy it in a box but you're really just paying for the support package for it.
<nixternal> what os comes with support packages?
<adamant1988> As far as I know windows comes with support when you buy it.
<nixternal> OEM support
<nixternal> otherwise you have the forums
<nixternal> let me see you call microsoft and get support w/o paying for it
<nixternal> you can't
<adamant1988> =\
<adamant1988> FINE!
<nixternal> the only thing microsoft won't charge you for when you call them, is to register your windows xp and get an activation code ;)
<adamant1988> I just want Ubuntu in a boxed set with a manual and some cool stickers.
<nixternal> me too
<nixternal> i check the mail and it wasn't there
<nixternal> tomorrow, i will beat up the mailman if he does't deliver ;)
<sara_> you can actually get ms if you buy your own $299 box
<adamant1988> lol My Ubuntu disks arrived  a week or so ago and my Kubuntu disks haven't gotten here, I ordered them first.
<nixternal> grrr
<adamant1988> I'd like to be able to buy it though
<nixternal> how come mine haven't...i was one of the first 1,000 on the day they opened up
<nixternal> adamant1988: i thought you could buy it
<nixternal> you can purchase ubuntu support
<adamant1988> You get a nice box with some pretty artwork, a manual that tells you everything you need to know, and the CDs (probably Xubuntu, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu)
<adamant1988> I mean the boxed set, the supports not really that important to me.
<nixternal> you know what i have noticed...all the major computer stores around me don't have anything linux in them anymore except for wallmart and fry's
<nixternal> and they only have linspire
<adamant1988> Our walmart doesn't have any linux.
<adamant1988> The closest they have is an epson printer =\
<nixternal> fry's has sold 1 linspire box in the 2 years they have been there
<nixternal> but they are requested to keep it stocked
<adamant1988> Ubuntu needs to get preloaded on desktops...
<nixternal> wallmart does't sell anything..so they end up giving it away on store days here
<Burgwork> nixternal, they are giving away the linux computers?
<nixternal> only problem with that is that nobody buys them
<sara_> The only place where I can buy Linux is on amazon
<nixternal> not the comptuer Burgwork
<nixternal> well fry's pretty much is
<nixternal> $129 for linspire machine
<adamant1988> that's the price they're set at
<nixternal> amd setup, 40gb drive, 128mb ram
<adamant1988> lol.
<nixternal> no..the price they are set at is $280
<nixternal> i received the package info for my store
<adamant1988> I hope Ubuntu gets something a bit like CNR in the future.
<nixternal> i don't...i want free..as in free everything including the darn beer
<adamant1988> So we could purchase nonfree stuff if we felt like it
<adamant1988> lol.
<nixternal> also, cnr is a nice way to implement utter junk
<sara_> I would really like if they get CNR, canonical has that  new repo so maybe in the future
<nixternal> and from what i seen, it is blazingly slow and loaded with advertisements from all the software it puts out
<nixternal> i had not clue what cnr was until i looked saturday while at fry's on the machine there
<nixternal> s/not/no
<sara_> I used it onjce and I don't really like it, but I would still like to but some of their stuff
<nixternal> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0760989   <- i messed up, as that was my high school sweetheart
<nixternal> my buddy just emailed me laughing
<sara_> are you serius?
<nixternal> dead serious
<nixternal> i have the yearbook plus photos to prove it
<nixternal> i had no clue she became "famous"
<sara_> she is on that series on the wb.
<nixternal> i guess...i never seen it
<sara_> its girl series. I don't think any guy actually watches it
<nixternal> the only thing i ever remember was "mtv's wanna-be a vj contest"...the first one
<nixternal> i guess that got her started
<sara_> I found it while visting my sisiter in her dorm and they had girsl night
<Burgwork> sara_, gai has everything but the purchasing part of cnr
<nixternal> she would get mad cuz i always said it was sammy hagar's birthday and my parents anniversary...and she would be like "what about my birthday jerk"
<nixternal> haha
<sara_> gai?
<Burgwork> gnome-app-install
<Burgwork> add/remove on your menu
<sara_> ohh, I use Kubuntu so I have never used that I use Adpet
<Burgwork> ah, you are missing out on gai goodness
<sara_> nixternal. di you go to school with Billy Corgan?
<nixternal> he was a sr. my freshman year
<sara_> yeah maybe I'll give it a try
<nixternal> i played football with his brother
<nixternal> actually..i was in 8th grade his sr. year
<nixternal> how did you know about billy corgan?
<sara_> close enough
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> nm..i see it
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> when i tell people i went to glenbard north, they are like you went to high school with billy corgan
<nixternal> billy corgan was a fat weirdo/pseudo nerd from what i remember from the 80's
<sara_> well he is still weird
<nixternal> i just sent my mom that info, and she called...omg i bet you are kicking yourself now
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> hello all.
<gaz00> hiya adamant1988
<gaz00> did your optimal____  buddy figure out what he wanted to do?
<adamant1988> he's helping me with my data project right now, but he REALLY wants to get in to the art team
<adamant1988> he's a really good artist too.
<gaz00> so he's interested in ubuntu artwork, or for marketing?
<adamant1988> I talked to him about the marketing, but he is a very highly respected digital artist.
<adamant1988> although most of his work is abstract
<gaz00> ahh... i'll have to get you to show me some of his work (out of curiousity) when I get back
<gaz00> gotta run..later
<adamant1988> hey all.
<ompaul> adamant1988, do a few more :-)
<adamant1988> a few more slogans?
<ompaul> yeah
<adamant1988> I started doing really bad on them lol
<adamant1988> I kind of gave up
<adamant1988> http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h314/adamant1988/Ubuntubanner.jpg I did do a small logo banner with one of them that I *did* like though...
<gnomefreak> </slogan> ever wake up next to a woman the morning after drinking and find that shes not as pretty as you hoped. well heres your chance to wake up next to one of the gorgeous Ubuntu women <slogan/>   ;)
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> I went for short.
<gnomefreak> lll
<gnomefreak> lol
<adamant1988> My favorite was "Simply Free"
<gnomefreak> virus free ;)
<adamant1988> free of whatever you want it to be free of
<adamant1988> but it's simply free of that.
<gnomefreak> hit what windows users hate about MS
<adamant1988> We spend too much time focusing on Microsofts flaws, why not focus on our strengths?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, you can hit it too
<gnomefreak> ompaul: i know im just thinking of things on the spot while trying to figure this pos out
<ompaul> gnomefreak, look at the page and fill it then put some spaces at the bottom for the next person :-)
<gnomefreak> i go to sleep on night and theres a online ubuntu class and the poster thing i need to stop sleeping
<adamant1988> wait... what online Ubuntu class?
<gnomefreak> hold on a sec
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<gnomefreak> its being worked on
<gnomefreak> i see ompaul has been taking my ideas :(
<ompaul> hehe
<adamant1988> sounds like a good idea but I doubt the attendance will be high...
<adamant1988> ompaul what's up with the taking of others ideas?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<ompaul> adamant1988, I think you will find that is a groundless arguement - I published first :)
<gnomefreak> i said above virus free and he already had it there
<adamant1988> I was just playing along lol.
<adamant1988> Cut the curtains the actor's have gone home
<adamant1988> intermissions a mission on it's own
<adamant1988> Billy talent rocks
<ompaul> Software your way, Ubuntu!
<ompaul> would you like chips with that
<adamant1988> omg
<adamant1988> i work at subway
<adamant1988> that's not nice.
<ompaul> adamant1988, micro chips was the joke
<ompaul> but anyway
* adamant1988 wishes he could order ubuntu disks and get as many as he wanted.
<gnomefreak> you can get alot depending on what you want them for but i would wait
<adamant1988> I got 30 out of the 50 I wanted
<adamant1988> but why would you wait?
<gnomefreak> thats not bad i got 25 and none work :(
<adamant1988> are you serious? all of mine work 0_0
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: there are a ton of bugs ont he gui installer
<gnomefreak> i tried 17 and got tired
<gnomefreak> i stillhave 8 more to play with
<adamant1988> so you're saying don't give the disks out? this sucks
<adamant1988> I need them for a project =\
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: test them first or give them out and make back ups of one that does work
<adamant1988> ok hold on
<gnomefreak> the problem with testing mine is they fail on partitioning
<adamant1988> I used one to install to my laptop
<adamant1988> worked perfectly
<adamant1988> but I also didn't do anything with the partitioning I just let it use the whole drive
<gnomefreak> well seeing as im sure ill have to reinstall before edgy is stable i will try them than
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> I'm thinking about reinstalling on my desktop
<adamant1988> I've done too much playing around.
<gnomefreak> i will be on stable tonight for a luittle while so i cant play :(
<adamant1988> =\
<gnomefreak> matter of fact ill be back im gonna change pcs
<adamant1988> ok I have to go anyway
<adamant1988> therapist
<ompaul> mindspin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/posters 7 words or less
<mindspin> hi ompaul
<ompaul> mindspin: back in a moment this xchat-gnome is not what I want
<ompaul> :-/
<ompaul> mindspin nice
<mindspin> just some first ones...
<mindspin> I think they should do a poster -campaing with different slogans, maybe telling a story...
<mindspin> there are a lot of good ideas
<ompaul> pop that on the mailing list
<mindspin> yup you are right..
* ompaul sniggers again 
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-11
<jenda> What'd I miss, what'd I miss?
<jenda> + hello all there :)
<dotwaffle> hey
<jenda> aloha, dotwaffle? :)
<dotwaffle> Well, I'm not in Hawaii, but aloha none the less =)
<dotwaffle> Can't make this Thursday's meeting =(
* jenda has ever been to Hawaii...
<jenda> nixternal!
<jenda> nixternal_?
<jenda> Make that the only state I've never been to :)
* dotwaffle wonders how long it will be until Puerto Rico becomes a states.
<nixternal_> whats up bud
<nixternal_> nice little network hiccup     there
<jenda> (only state of the US... but no, I have to take that back: Puerto Rico :) )
<jenda> Ah...
<nixternal> had a good trip i take it?
<jenda> dotwaffle: I thought it was - my bad.
<jenda> nixternal: quite good :)
<jenda> I'll be there tomorrow supporting you, don't worry :)
<nixternal> glad to hear...of course you visited one of the most expensive of the states too
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> thank you sir..much appreciated
<jenda> err, today my time :)
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/WikiMockup   <- layout 1 draft
<jenda> most expensive? Alaska?
<dotwaffle> Expensiva.
<jenda> nixternal: seen that. Very, very nice work. I had a few remarks...
<nixternal> oh..i thought you said you went to hawaii
<jenda> nah - only state I haven't :)
<nixternal> must of gotten confused during the net hiccup
<jenda> not bad for a Czech, eh? :)
<nixternal> im jealous..i have never been to alaska
<nixternal> i have a lot of Czech friends here, so it is only a matter of time ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I just made it to AK this summer. Was one of the best ever.
<jenda> I totally loved AK :)
<nixternal> i have heard cool things
<nixternal> i must make it there
<nixternal> sooon
<nixternal> brb b4 my pizza goes up in flames
<nixternal> almost forgot about that
<jenda> hello sara_
<sara_> hello Janda
<sara_> jenda
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> Just came back.
<sara_> sorry
<sara_> I am on my vacations right now, but is raining so I'm inside
<jenda> didn't yet make it through the gazillion tons of mail ;)
<jenda> Ah right - got that one, though :)
<sara_> which one?
<jenda> No problem - have a good vacation.
<jenda> The one about you being away.
<sara_> yeah ,but it has rain the whole time so it has not beign fun
<jenda> ooh. US?
<jenda> It's been sunny all the time here (Czech Rep.)
<sara_> yeah north east, T-stroms
<sara_> ohh how hjealous
<jenda> don't be.
<jenda> It's very, very hot.
<jenda> I can barely bear it ;)
<sara_> is hot in here, but full of T-steomr so it just makes it muggy and sticky
<jenda> ouch.
<jenda> That's not very nice... lemme guess - south west US?
<jenda> :)
<sara_> yeah and the whole week is going to be like tihs, my luck :(
<sara_> noth east
<sara_> NorthEAst
<jenda> Haha... alright... let's call that a close miss. I guessed the exact opposite. :D
<jenda> I'd bet New Mexico is a lot hotter.
<jenda> And it has a lot of storms too ;)
<Bilange> sara_, yeah, we get lots of storm since 3 weeks (quebec)
<jenda> Hello Bilange :)
<Bilange> hello jenda
<sara_> I'm sure, but no humidity like here
<jenda> sara_: WDC?
<sara_> i ahte T-stroms
<sara_> Philly
<jenda> Or one of the other Chesapeake-bordering places?
<jenda> Ah.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I lived in WDC for three years. I konw the feeling.
<jenda> I had a headache every-single-day.
<sara_> yeah it horrible, but I just love the area
<jenda> (TM)
<jenda> Oh it's beautiful :D I loved it too.
<sara_> by the way we are supose to have a meeting for the magazine the 17th . I am wondering if we can use the marketing chanel
<Burgwork> sara_, if you are meeting, please do it in #ubuntu-meeting
<sara_> DO I need to get in contac twith anyone about that
<Burgwork> nope, merely make certain you are not going to conflict
<Burgwork> the channel itself and fridge will tell you
<Burgwork> also, tell the fridge people about your meeting
<sara_> how you do taht?
<sara_> whoa re the fridge people?
<Burgwork> fridge.ubuntu.com
<Burgwork> the community news site, also runs the meeting calendar
<sara_> ohh I see that now
<Burgwork> fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<sara_> thanks, as soon as we agre on a time I'll do it and send an e-mail to the marketing list also
<Burgwork> I have no plans to switch to Ubuntu. (That's because I already use it -- but if I didn't I *would* switch!) -rob "roblimo" miller
<adamant1988> Hello all
<adamant1988> jenda glad to see you're back :)
<adamant1988> well not so much with the back apparently
<jenda> adamant1988: very, very back :)
<adamant1988> haha
<jenda> just a little tired, overwhelmed and...
<adamant1988> I created a logo mockup for SU
<jenda> a little drunk too, but that'll pass.
<jenda> :)
<jenda> adamant1988: saw it ;) Good work, appreciated...
<jenda> but...
<jenda> what we need is a site graphics proposal now.
<adamant1988> What are you looking for exactly?
<jenda> Well...
<adamant1988> I'm not great with templates but I think I could whip up a mockup..
<jenda> striking original, simple and elegant ;)
<jenda> a block of text fro ubuntu.com for now
<adamant1988> How many sub pages is spread ubuntus site going to need?
<j_baer_> hey ... are you folks talking about spread ubuntu?
<adamant1988> are we talking like a single page website or a LOT of pages?
<jenda> and five big colorful links: See it, Try it, Get it, Shipit, SPREAD IT.
<jenda> adamant1988: the mockup: just the front page
<jenda> j_baer_: yep
<j_baer_> I'm the new guy to the team ...
<adamant1988> Jenda just some ideas completely white, a large wireframe globe with the links marked as locations on it. The globe being inside an Ubuntu logo
<adamant1988> any text and such can written in scrollable columns linked to the globe...
<adamant1988> it's just an idea...
<jenda> adamant1988: that's very nice... but I can't think of more of a use for it than a background image for SU or something of the sort.
<adamant1988> unless you make it the main menu too.
<adamant1988> Make locations on the globe link to sub pages.
<jenda> We don't really need a logo (as was decided after discussion) - logos are for branding. Do we brand with Ubuntu or Spreadubuntu?
<jenda> Ubuntu - if you ask me.
<jenda> adamant1988: hmm...
<adamant1988> there was a lot of talk of a spreadubuntu logo and I did a mockup really quickly =\
<adamant1988> no ones replied on my switch data project =\
<sara_> I think is goos, but I just don'y know how we would carry it out
<nixternal> [18:44]  <jenda> I lived in WDC for three years. I konw the feeling
<nixternal> where at?
<nixternal> i used to live there...my x and daughter still live there
<jenda> Willard Ave.
<jenda> Chevy Chase.
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i live in g'town, and alexandria...and spent most of my time in southern maryland
<nixternal> i was stationed at patuxent river
<adamant1988> sara_ what?
<sara_> your proposal, I like the idea, but as it stand right now it would be hard to carry it our
<jenda> adamant1988: whatcha mean by "a lot of talk of a spreadubuntu"?
<jenda> err... + logo
<sara_> maybe when we get the spreadubuntu site we could make a testimonial section
<adamant1988> I mean I came into the channel and it's what everyone was discussing was spreadubuntu and a logo for it and all that
<sara_> ohh I was responding to no one answering to your proposal
<adamant1988> Sara_ I am willing to do the grunt work on that project myself.
<adamant1988> And I don't know if spread ubuntu could use the testimonials or not, but I think the info could be useful itself...
<sara_> ohh, perhaps you can try to add that to the structure of spread ubuntu on the Seet it or Try it part. Like what others are saying about ubuntu
<sara_> I use modo from luxology and they have similar section on their website
<sara_> but not as elaborated
<adamant1988> Well my idea for implimenting the data would be simple but effective "testimonial banner ads"   You see the picture, the brief description (so and so, age, new user) and a good one liner from their blog.
<sara_> where would you post the adds
<adamant1988> Banners make good signatures in forums.
<adamant1988> There are tons of sites that promote Ubuntu that would be happy to display them.
<sara_> uhh, interesting
<adamant1988> aside from eventually getting our own page to put them on... which was the main goal.
<sara_> Maybe you need to make a mockup
<sara_> you are good with graphics
<adamant1988> decent...
<adamant1988> Mockup of what the page should look like?
<adamant1988> or banners or what?
<sara_> mockup of how you think the thing would actually look and maybe an explanation on how people would get acees to it. The bannes and what they would link to.
<adamant1988> I'm thinking that the banners could actually link to the blog
<adamant1988> I'll create a mockup banner with my photo
<sara_> I would like to know if i am lookinf into using Linux how would I get access to it. How could I be exposse to it
<adamant1988> Ubuntu is one of the first things people come to when they search in linux... But at that point they still need convinced...
<adamant1988> but if our aim is 0 cost marketing then I think we'll have a harder time reaching the masses.  Not impossible by any stretch though.
<sara_> not me, I did not hear about ubuntu until i had try sometihn like three distros and was frustated about to quit
<adamant1988> it was the first thing I heard about
<adamant1988> I couldn't try it because breezy didn't like my computer...
<adamant1988> just a thought... maybe we could get some press on PCworlds site?
<adamant1988> they have a writer who is VERY partial to Ubuntu.
<nixternal> we already have press there
<sara_> so where do you think we should put the banners
<nixternal> and to get more press costs a butt load..i know i used to do hardware reviews for them
<sara_> or where we wouldbe allow to put eh banners. I would like to see one on distrowatch
<adamant1988> well, where is the target audience going to be?
<adamant1988> In particular pick a target market... if it's tech savvy computer users then I could imagine that working something out with computer help forums and linux forums would be a good place to get some activity.
<adamant1988> as long as the forums are completely microsoft owned I don't see them objecting, most of them have members who use alternate OS's etc.
<sara_> probably
<adamant1988> For the end-user and home user, that's more difficult
<nixternal> consumer = 10 to dead on age, male and female....business = all of them
<adamant1988> they usually visit places like ebay and usually only because their friends tell them about it or they chance upon it in google.
<adamant1988> so getting to them is best done via word of mouth =\
<adamant1988> so.. I don't know if 'pass this on to your friends' emails are allowed here, but that's one way to get to them...
<sara_> it could work, I would be carfull with some over zealous poeple spamming it
<adamant1988> Yeah, but that would be a good place to put the email... I know some places I could get it started from, I'm sure everyone does..
<sara_> I have no idea
<sara_> :)
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> you don't have an end user friend with an email account?
<sara_> ok gotta go to dinnet now, but looking foward to see how this idea develops
<adamant1988> ok :)
<gnomefreak> welcome back from beach ;)
<jenda> gnomefreak: aloha to you ;)
<gnomefreak> welcome back jenda ;)
<jenda> thanks ;)
<jenda> I'll drop out in a bit, though.
<jenda> Dead tired.
<adamant1988> and drunk
<jenda> I'll be on for two weeks now.
<jenda> adamant1988: not anymore ;)
<adamant1988> lol
<gnomefreak> me too jenda
* gnomefreak tired and getting agrevated with someone :(
<adamant1988> gnomefreak, the answer is an anticoagulant.
<gnomefreak> ;)
<adamant1988> That's what I do when peopl...
* adamant1988 thinks better of finishing that statement.
<adamant1988> I got someone really interesting in Ubuntu today
<adamant1988> I just took my laptop down to the local library and sat with it for a while... wasn't long at all before people noticed I wasn't using Windows.
<adamant1988> I am thinking about trying it again and taking Ubuntu disks with me
<jenda> adamant1988: really?
<jenda> Interesting...
<adamant1988> Yeah
<adamant1988> I had to give about 10 people links to Ubuntu.com
<adamant1988> and detailed instructions on how to get CDs from shipit.
<adamant1988> but this one kid in particular was going spastic, he begged me to let him play on the lappy.
<gnomefreak> its ubuntu what could he break ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<adamant1988> and it wasn't connected to the net
<gnomefreak> ah
<jenda> haha :) true. No pass, no spaz.
<adamant1988> I was just working on my blog post in OO.o and listening to some ogg music.
<gnomefreak> even if he had password he wouldnt know what to do ;)
* jenda greets the zen-people ;)
<adamant1988> I like the Simply Free idea for a slogan though... I've thought of so many ways that can be made into a good ad
<adamant1988> I'm thinking I might use that as the slogan for my project in town and see how it goes.
<nixternal> jenda: i need to hire you...i need you to shake the ubuntu-list mailman and get me a LoCo team list setup so everyone on my LoCo can communicate ;)
<jenda> ooh ;)
<jenda> nixternal: I'm good with that kind of thing. write me an email with the details ;)
<nixternal> i have emailed everyone and their mother, and never got a reply
<nixternal> for 2 weeks now
<nixternal> i guess i just needed to email the jenda ;)
<jenda> haha :)
<jenda> No-one dares not to reply the jenda ;) I'll do all I can to get a ML for you.
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> When is the ubuntupeople site going to be back up?
<jenda> adamant1988: it won't.
<adamant1988> -_-
<adamant1988> That sucks... so the marketing team will have no website....
<jenda> It won't have a _forum_.
<jenda> We decided that on the meeting.
<jenda> We'll have the wiki...
<jenda> nixternal: BTW, I kinda like the TOC on the right...
<adamant1988> TOC? and we're just going to use the wiki for everything?
<jenda> not for everything.
<nixternal> jenda: you mean in the box to the right?
<nixternal> a box
<jenda> There's the mailing list for communication
<jenda> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> ok
<jenda> but my word isn't final, you know that :)
<adamant1988> yeah, but we'll have our OWN wiki not the one on ubuntu.com right?
<jenda> adamant1988: no, ubuntu.com
<nixternal> we have a meeting in a few days, and i want everyone involved
<jenda> No separationism any more.
<jenda> nixternal: me too.
<adamant1988> ok, is spreadubuntu going to be on the main ubuntu site as well?
<jenda> I think spreadubuntu.* will forward to spread.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> i just requested 500 more cd's for "Ubuntu Chicago Days" in a couple of months
<adamant1988> I requested 50 and was shot down to 30...
<nixternal> this will be my 2nd order of 250+
<jenda> nixternal: nice :)
<nixternal> they go quick
<nixternal> i got rid of 250 in less then 30 minutes at the last show
<jenda> I requested 41 and will get the lot.
<adamant1988> why did I get shot down? is my town undeserving =(
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago is going to do a day in chicago of just marketing Ubuntu, hacking and enjoying the city...there are a few computer places and we want to put up posters and what not and kind of own that part of the city for the day
<nixternal> 500 will last i would say a good 6 hours
<jenda> adamant1988: the reason you gave seemed to be satisfactoy for 30 CDs only to shipit, I guess.
<nixternal> as only people interested, or who we make interested will grab them
<bimberi> adamant1988: it's not personal :)  i heard of someone who ordered 300 and got 100
<nixternal> im sure they will shrink my request hardcore
<nixternal> you always request more then you need, just in case
<adamant1988> still blows I'm going to have to order more than that to get what I need for the school....
<nixternal> adamant1988: i have spoken to a couple of the people in charge of that task, and they say as long as you can provide a good, clean legit reason and can back it up, they have no problem doing it
<adamant1988> OOH I like these groovix computers sites...
<adamant1988> wow they stocked up well, maybe i should order my computer from them instead of system 76...
* jenda nods off to a deep sleep.
* bimberi drops a saucepan
<nixternal> lol
* jenda notices nothing...
<adamant1988> lol
<jenda> and his cursor moves towards the X on Xchat's upper right corner...
<bimberi> that _is_ deep
<nixternal> so if jenda falls asleep now..that means when i wake up in the morning, i should have a solid 100+ emails in the marketing team inbox
<jenda> Hahahha :D
<jenda> Not today, nixternal, sorry :)
<nixternal> i was looking forward to at least 1 dangit ;)
<jenda> I promise I'll catch up tomorrow, though.
* nixternal closes kontact
<nixternal> ya jenda, i need you well rested for tomorrow
<nixternal> don't need you falling asleep right when it is my turn in front of the CC firing squad
<nixternal> actually, everyone in here...TOMORROW @ 20:00 UTC,  CommunityCouncil meeting, and I am up for membership... I need you to show me some love!!!
<nixternal> LOL
<nixternal> don't make me do a channel ping
<adamant1988> what?
<adamant1988> what's the CC for?
<nixternal> Community Council
<nixternal> for my Ubuntu membership
<nixternal> i have my 2 big membership requests within the next week...i have Ubuntu membership tomorrow, and then Kubuntu membership next week
<nixternal> and then I have LoCo membership or introduction tomorrow as well
<adamant1988> you have to request Ubuntu membership?
<adamant1988> what are the benefits of that?
<nixternal> everything
<adamant1988> specifically?
<nixternal> that is the benefits...you have a deeper communication channel which is huge, and it is just a small step and a token of the CC's appreciation for the work I have done..but I am not doing it for the benefits, I am doing it for the LOVE!!!!
<bimberi> nixternal: kubuntu membership implies ubuntu membership - you don't need both
<nixternal> they are seperate bimberi
<bimberi> nope
<nixternal> i thought they were, as if you are on Kubuntu member launchpad, your not on Ubuntu member launchpad, and plus there are 2 different CC's reviewing your history
<bimberi> you should find that kubuntu-members is a member of ubuntu-members
<adamant1988> so why should I apply to get ubuntu membership? (that's what I'm asking)...
<nixternal> i guess you are right on that bimberi, as that is how it is
<bimberi> gah this modem, trying to load launchpad is sooo slllloooww
<bimberi> adamant1988: it's recognition of your efforts as part of the ubuntu community
<adamant1988> oh I see...
<adamant1988> I guess I will just ahve to try harder.
<bimberi> nixternal: the CC wanted to offload some of the membership application load, so the kubuntu and edubuntu CC's were established
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i see
<bimberi> nixternal: so, up to you, i reckon you're fine for either :)
<adamant1988> or both
* nixternal is still goin' for both ;)
* bimberi pities the poor CC's
<nixternal> i was told by others on the Kubuntu team to do it...so i will follow the leader ;)   that was bad...verry bad
<nixternal> gahaha bimberi
<nixternal> thx
<bimberi> nixternal: hehe, no not that _you're_ applying.  Just what it's effect is on the CC's wish to reduce the workload
<nixternal> i know...had to poke fun at you though ;)
<bimberi> :P
<bimberi> adamant1988: you don't have to try harder.  Just keep up the effort and decide when you feel ready to apply.  The criteria is essentially 2 months of sustained, significant contribution
<adamant1988> heh, well I should be able to keep that up...
<adamant1988> I wonder if these groovix computers are worth their weight....
* bimberi waited 9 months
<adamant1988> Yeah, I'm trying to find a good Ubuntu affiliate to buy a pc from
<adamant1988> my fiance is going to switch to Ubuntu wether she likes it or not lol.
<adamant1988> whether*
<bimberi> we don't have any affiliates locally - working on it though - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/UbuntuFriendlyNotebooks
* bimberi didn't wait 9 months actually.  It was 8.5 months before i decided to apply.  Then it was 2 weeks to the next CC meeting :)
<adamant1988> hrmmm
<bimberi> btw, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/UbuntuFriendlySuppliers is work-in-progress to broaden the scope of that AustralianTeam initiative
<adamant1988> groovix and system76 both look good.
<nixternal> hey
<nixternal> Riddell just brought to my attention, Kubuntu has been using the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone...i thought we had some slick ones earlier with that...he beat us to it ;)
<adamant1988> hello again all.
<nixternal> oh lord
<nixternal> you again"
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> Hrmm... I'm looking at Suse's website.
<nixternal> don't ever look at SuSe's wiki, as it is as proprietary as the rest of it
<adamant1988> I think that Suse actually meets the need of being able to purchase a boxed set with a manual and all, though.
<adamant1988> And plus I love beagle.
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> I'm just looking anyway
<adamant1988> but I don't mind suse being all proprietary and all that.
<adamant1988> But I AM going to download apparmor for my pc
<nixternal> where can you purchase SuSe at around you?
<nixternal> i used to be able to go into Best Buy and buy it, and CompUSA...but not anymore
<nixternal> since Novell bought it from the Germans, all the stores stopped selling it that carried Microsoft Products
<adamant1988> No where, but I CAN get it in a box with a manual, which is something I feel is relatively important for a home user to have.
<adamant1988> I still doubt that anything could handle repos like Ubuntu does (except for Linspire and such)
<adamant1988> But it gives me another distro to play with.
* adamant1988 loves his ubuntu though
<nixternal> you can do the same for Ubuntu on sites taht sell it like that also i believe
<adamant1988> Show me a site that sells it in English... I'd like to get a copy for my fiance probably.
<nixternal> DOWNLOAD IT adamant1988
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> she would need the manual... as is I'm going to have to be the manual for her.
<nixternal> https://help.ubuntu.com
<nixternal> there is her manual
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42307
<nixternal> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=42234
<adamant1988> wow
<adamant1988> that second one is impressive
<nixternal> no comment
<nixternal> i did get a kick out of the "Linux for human beings....and robots" though
<adamant1988> lol yeah that was pretty cool.
<adamant1988> -_- I'm downloading the sled 10 isos...
<adamant1988> You can tell Ubuntu has overwhelming qualities when I get a knot in my stomach from downloading another iso and thinking of using it =\
<nixternal> sled?
<adamant1988> yeah SUSE LINUX ENTERPRISE DESKTOP
<nixternal> oooh i about used my ops on you ;)
<adamant1988> lol i was kicked out of a channel once for using Ubuntu
<adamant1988> But I've seen the screenshots, I've got the itch now, and I have to scratch. lol.
<nixternal> liberals
<adamant1988> That way I can dismiss it as betaware and go back to distributing Ubuntu CDs
<nixternal> thats how SuSe sucks you in..it looks pretty..and yast2 is sweet and what not..but enjoy rpm headaches
<adamant1988> Actually I'm more interested in the interface alterations
<adamant1988> the "computer" menu is a subtle but big change, and I'd like to see how it's implimented.
<adamant1988> I figure I'll use it on my laptop for a week before I reinstall ubuntu.
<adamant1988> I just did a clean Ubuntu install last night so it's not like I'm losing any important data.
<nixternal> Kubuntu and thats that
* adamant1988 doesn't like kde.
* nixternal doesn't like you then ;)
* nixternal pets his kubuntu
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> sorry kubuntu just isn't as inviting as gnome
<adamant1988> kde*
<nixternal> hmmm
<nixternal> my kubuntu is beautiful
<nixternal> it runs so smoothe, and it is solid
<nixternal> solid gold baby
<adamant1988> I know but it's just not as inviting to me =\  I like simplicity and effectiveness.
<adamant1988> all that polish has it's place, but not on my desktop.  I'll probably never touch XGL even if it comes included in edgy
<nixternal> you think gnome is simplistic?
<nixternal> xfce is simplistic
* adamant1988 likes XFCE too
* nixternal too ;)
<adamant1988> in fact I'm putting Xubuntu on Jenny's (my fiance) computer for the little social experiment I'm doing.
<nixternal> xubuntu might not be the best one for her, but ok
<adamant1988> it has.. modest... hardware to say the least so Xubuntu is pretty much be required...
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> i run kubuntu and ubuntu dual boot on a p2 600, 196mb ram, 10gb hard drive
<adamant1988> otherwise I'd give her a default Ubuntu install.
<adamant1988> hers is an old slow processor with 128 megs of ram.
<adamant1988> It's running XP  SOMEHOW
<nixternal> ouch
<nixternal> i ran xubuntu on this laptop, and i couldn't tell a difference between it and the others speed wise
<adamant1988> But I promised her that Linux would speed her computer up, and I know Xubuntu can run 'ok' on 64 megs of ram so I'm putting that on her computer.
<nixternal> the fastest ubuntu is Kubuntu dapper w/ kde 3.5.3...and i will boot mine against anybodies anytime anywhere ;)
<adamant1988> I'd be happier if Kubuntu didn't have that crap blue theme off the bat... The ubuntu color scheme should be universal throughout.
<nixternal> [00:14]  <Red_Herring> anyoen think of a "Swtich to Ubuntu" virus?
<nixternal> hahaha
<adamant1988> that's good publicity
<nixternal> adamant1988: i agree with the kubuntu artwork/theme
<adamant1988> I met a kid who broke his fathers windows install to get him to use linux.
<adamant1988> like 5 minutes ago in the forum room
<adamant1988> sick kid.
<nixternal> lol...i used a virus years ago to get a client of mine to switch over to *nix
<nixternal> NetBSD
<nixternal> oh..and they have never had a virus since
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> hmmm...ckenyon has a good one, sounds familiar, but it is good....Taste Freedom, Experience Ubuntu...as well as his "Join the Ubuntu Circle"...that is good
<adamant1988> good slogans
<adamant1988> I wonder why none of these are considered for the main slogan :)
<nixternal> the ChicagoTeam named it's meeting "The Taste of Ubuntu"
<nixternal> hint*The Taste of Chicago"
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> i posted my poster i was working on yesterday because there simply aren't any..and now there is a poster campaign
<nixternal> i wish you would have done this earlier ;)
<nixternal> it would make my life easier right now
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> that'll teach you
<nixternal> i like the current design and layout, just need to make it better
* kgoetz :('s about the time for teh meetings
* kgoetz hopes all the people who say they can come do, because tehy might be costing me a time i could go ;O
<jenda> kgoetz: what's that?
<kgoetz> jenda: teh 4.30 am meeting time :
<kgoetz> *-:
<jenda> ooh I see.
<jenda> I'm sorry about that.
<kgoetz> its no tlike  i have a lfe, but days the meeting ison i always have something on :|
<kgoetz> nah, not your fault :(, juust a pain for me
<jenda> But I'll keep an eye on time-screwers ;)
<kgoetz> :)
* kgoetz will try to come to hte nesxt one this week
<kgoetz> and risk being wiped out fo rthe next 2 days
<bimberi> kgoetz: 2nd place is 03:30 :/
<mdke> kgoetz: that does happen sometimes. Rotating meeting times is a good way to avoid this
<kgoetz> bimberi: even that would be better :
<kgoetz> *:|
<kgoetz> mdke: yeh. anyhow, see yuo u all later as k_k again
<bimberi> oops, and 07:30
<jenda> nixternal: You know what? I really think we should have the table of contents on the right. The huge white space in the middle of it does'nt look good. Think widescreen. :)
<adamant1988> hello all
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
* adamant1988 yawns
<adamant1988> I can't believe I downloaded those SUSE isos lol.
<Kamping_Kaiser> you bene playing with suse?
<sara_> how long did it take you? Before drapper came out I could not get breezy working on my alpto so I used Opensuse and it took to long
<jenda> aloha, y'all.
<jenda> Is Suse worth trying?
<adamant1988> I don't know
<adamant1988> what's what I'm going to find out.
<adamant1988> My main interest is the XGL integration and the new menu system.
* Kamping_Kaiser is planning to try it soon
<adamant1988> I have to say that SUSE has always done well at producing an attractive gnome desktop
<adamant1988> If Ubuntu could have that (except with two bars) then I would die.
* Kamping_Kaiser doesnt see whats wrong with ubuntus
<adamant1988> nothing
<adamant1988> I love Ubuntu's gnome desktop
<adamant1988> I'm saying Suse's is more attractive
<Kamping_Kaiser> how so?
<Kamping_Kaiser> maybe i wasnt clear - what makes suses more atrractive?
<adamant1988> I'm not sure... but it seems more 'elegant' I can't quite figure it out... I'm thinking it's the new menu system they've put in and the 'cleanness'.
<adamant1988> Which Ubuntu has until people use and the bars get filled up...
* adamant1988 says nevermind.
* Kamping_Kaiser has extra monitor space, so doesnt have screen issues at home :)
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> I don't.
<adamant1988> Suse was what I used preubuntu, I was really happy with it except for the package managment.
<adamant1988> YAST was broken hardcore
* Kamping_Kaiser hasnt tried yast
<adamant1988> In my mind Suse only has one thing over Ubuntu... They sell boxed sets =\.  I'd love to buy myself an ubuntu boxed set and get a couple disks and a manual (hell maybe even a tshirt :) )
* Kamping_Kaiser debates buying the german version, just for the boxed set
<adamant1988> I would do it if it was in English
<adamant1988> But I'm glad someone agrees that we should have boxed sets :P
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'll keep using ubuntu-en, but having a box set would rock
<adamant1988> I agree, lets write canonical.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a german version of debian :)
<sara_> Why doy ou think we need a box?
<adamant1988> Because it's something tangible and physical.
<adamant1988> You get a product, you want some confirmation that you have the product and that your money was well spent ( I kept my windows XP disks boxes for almost a year, sitting next to my computeR)
<sara_> so waht is the diff between that and a Cd case
<adamant1988> and... I read the manuals when I get bored =\
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol adamant1988
<adamant1988> it's true
<adamant1988> I didn't have an Ubuntu manual so I bought Ubuntu Hacks, the O ' Reilly book.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i belive you :)
* Kamping_Kaiser was reading the guide to MS DOS 3.1 not long ago, same reason
<adamant1988> good book, lots of useful stuff about wine and all that.
<adamant1988> plus.. I want the damned box set.
<Kamping_Kaiser> box sets are nice for looking at :)
<adamant1988> exactly!
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<adamant1988> and this one could have  a t-shirt like the german set.
<adamant1988> Plus you get people like my fiance, who would rather use the box than the product.
<adamant1988> What is she going to do with Ubuntu!? theres no box!
<jenda> We should get the Ubuntu shop to sell boxed sets.
<sara_> ohh, I jsut buy all my software online and like it
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 tshirt, 1 ubuntu cd, 1 DIY sabdfl kit, 1 manual, what else have i forgotten adamant1988 ? :)
<adamant1988> 1 Poster
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, a poster
<adamant1988> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<sara_> If the ubuntu shop had box sets I would buy one just to suppor them, and maybe my failiy would finally acceps that ubuntu is for real
<sara_> stickesr for your computer
<adamant1988> exactly Sara
<jenda> 1 fifteen foot flagpost and a five foot Ubuntu flag.
<adamant1988> people want tangible physical representation of their software
* Kamping_Kaiser updates list
<adamant1988> and Shipit isn't exactly too liberal with letting people hand out large quantities of disks....
<jenda> wtf is a "DIY sabdfl kit" :-D
<adamant1988> so then you have to burn your own and that just looks unprofessional
<Kamping_Kaiser> 1 tshirt, 1 ubuntu cd, 1 DIY sabdfl kit, 1 manual, 1 poster, 1 sticker, 1 flag and 1 flagpole
<adamant1988> I'd rather pay for them then have to burn my own ...
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, you know those cardboard cut out things? ;)
<jenda> haha :) right.
<jenda> The type people take pictures with.
<adamant1988> lol a little Ubuntu Tiki-Man action figure
<adamant1988> that needs to be in the box
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<adamant1988> Jenny (fiance) would die for that
<jenda> and 3 collectible UBuntu-members cards :D
<adamant1988> Ubuntu the playing card game
<Kamping_Kaiser> (ubuntu box set): 1 tshirt, 1 ubuntu cd, 1 DIY sabdfl kit, 1 manual, 1 poster, 1 sticker, 1 flag and 1 flagpole, 1 Ubuntu action figure,  3 collectible UBuntu-members cards
<adamant1988> "Richard Stallman I choose you!"
<Kamping_Kaiser> and install skype ;)
<adamant1988> "Oh yeah? My Mark Shuttleworth has +10 atk points"
<Bigtoe> hah
<adamant1988> "Oh no!"
<jenda> Ooh! mom, I got two Seveases this time! I wonder if tommy would trade for a Kamion.
<Kamping_Kaiser> rofl
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, i *love* it
<adamant1988>  I'll trade you that saveases for a Tux the dragon (common it's a good deal)
<jenda> No way.
<adamant1988> wow, my Enlish went to hell in that sentance
<jenda> Seveas, ban him!
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders how many jenda 's he will get for a hobbsee
* adamant1988 plays "Ban block and taps 3 GPL cards to do so"
<adamant1988> Wow, we should stop this now...
<adamant1988> before someone gets hurt
<adamant1988> (jenda)
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe.
<Kamping_Kaiser> surely longer membered members are worth more o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. longer membershiped members...
<adamant1988> of course not
<jenda> hehe ;)
<adamant1988> What do you think this is? a fair game?
<adamant1988> NO.
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<adamant1988> Truth is I have a 90 card deck and I know where every card is inside of it
<adamant1988> I can't be defeated Muahahahahahaha
<jenda> Whoever has the sabdfl wins anyway, unless one other player has all the other three of the CC.
<adamant1988> lemme guess you have it?
<jenda> Or all the 143 or so other members :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
* jenda whips out the SABDFL card
* adamant1988 conceded, doesn't think that's a bluff.
* Kamping_Kaiser places down his 3 CC's
<jenda> ... ending the game and the flood of the channel logs :D
<Kamping_Kaiser> hehe
<adamant1988> Lol... ok... THAT is why we need an ubuntu boxed set.
<adamant1988> hours of enjoyment without touching the computer
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, totally agree. *sage nods*
<adamant1988> my fourth suse disk is done burning
<jenda> Kamping_Kaiser: can you name the CC including IRC nicknames off the top of your head?
<adamant1988> onto the fifth.
<Kamping_Kaiser> jenda, nope, i think i know 4 memebers, ;)
<jenda> There are only 4 ;) (members of the CC)
<adamant1988> Jenda
<Kamping_Kaiser> the ones i know arnt CC, they just exist as memmbers (you, hobbsee, robotgeek,... ok, 3)
<adamant1988> write letters to canonical, tell them we want a boxed set.
<jenda> hehe ;)
* Kamping_Kaiser wonders how posable a box set is
<Kamping_Kaiser> even as a novelty item
<jenda> I think we'd first have to find out if the Ubuntu shop was interested.
<adamant1988> it's possible... the germans have one
<adamant1988> we should too...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heeh. The Germans was the name of one episode of Faulty Towers
<Kamping_Kaiser> its hilarious
<adamant1988> lol... ok then..
* adamant1988 backs up slowly
<Kamping_Kaiser> you barbariens :( how can you not know Faulty Towers :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> * barbarians
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<adamant1988> Have you watched 'House M.D."?
<nixternal> wheeeeee
<Kamping_Kaiser> that doctor show?
<adamant1988> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> nixternal, hi :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, seen a few eps
<nixternal> hey there Kamping_Kaiser, hello adamant1988 ;)
<adamant1988> best show ever.
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<adamant1988> hey nixternal
<adamant1988> I have the first season on DVD :)
<adamant1988> nixternal what do you think about an Ubuntu boxed set?
<nixternal> i like it
<adamant1988> We're going to write lots of mean letters to the Ubuntu shop to get them to make it
<nixternal> the hard thing with the us, is getting places to sell it
<adamant1988> just sell it online
<adamant1988> then people who want it will get it
<nixternal> online stores will sell it since their overhead is nill usually
<adamant1988> exactly
<Kamping_Kaiser> the hard thing everyware else is using US$ to buy it :O
<nixternal> yup
* Kamping_Kaiser knows this - its almost double to buy in US$ over AUS$
<adamant1988> well.. the germans have one specifically for them
<adamant1988> we should too! (and europe and all that)
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc the german one is for anyone in EU, who is willing to speak german
<adamant1988> exactly
<adamant1988> so make a us version for anyone willing to pay in $
<adamant1988> man.... here goes (installing suse on lappy)
<adamant1988> I have to go to the bank and get about $150 put on a visa gift card...
<adamant1988> yay lol
<jenda> adamant1988: send about that much on my paypal account while you're at it ;)
<adamant1988> lol it's almost all I have lol...
<adamant1988> I need to buy a linux compatible printer, and I need to look at getting a cedega subscription so my sister will finally use Linux.
<adamant1988> The only thing stopping her from using Ubuntu is Ragnorak Online.
<adamant1988> I like "listen" the music player
<adamant1988> it does everything Amorak does without the KDE-ishness
<nixternal> woohoo...i just got my kubuntu cd's
<adamant1988> SCORE
<nixternal> i have a few hundred more to go now!!!
<adamant1988> lol.
<adamant1988> man those debian guys need to be quiet once in a while...
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. gl
<adamant1988> I know, I'm waiting to the day Ubuntu has become far enough apart from the debian project that they'll quit harrassing us in blogs.
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, i'm waiting for the day ubuntu /is/ debian in 1 number of ports, 2 number of packages, 3 etc, and /is not/ debian in size. its closing in :(
<adamant1988> i don't mind a big distro =\
<adamant1988> here we go... formatting...
<adamant1988> we'll find out if SLED 10 is worth it's weight.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i dont mind a big distro, but ubuntu sucess was founded in its smallnes - ie it ran like a startup. now its so big its hard to controll/run
<adamant1988> Well, either the canonical folks will see this and do something about it
<adamant1988> otherwise ubuntu will have a problem solving bug #1
<sara_> I think that they know about ut and are looking into it
<adamant1988> I don't see bug #1 being solved without boxed sets personally.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sure will, and actually, its not canonicals issue to fix. it sthe ubuntu foundations
<adamant1988> (ok, so I REEALLLY want a box set)
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, boxed linux doesnt sell that wlel, thers just some people who really like them
<adamant1988> I know it doesnt, but it should be an option to those of us who want the manual and such... I'd feel cheap giving out shipit CDs for christmas...
<Burgwork> adamant1988, there is a boxed set in germany
<adamant1988> even though it'd be a great gift.
<MenZa> bug #651
<MenZa> woot
<adamant1988> lol what bug is that?
<MenZa> Chatzilla registers bug #somenumber as a Mozilla bug report
<Burgwork> adamant1988, the issue with boxed sets is that setting up the manufacturing and distribution costs real money, for little obvious returns
<MenZa> Provides a link
<MenZa> I thought you guys were firing off html i nhere
<MenZa> html in here*
<adamant1988> I'd buy a ton of them lol
<adamant1988> We're talking of creating an  Linux shop in town
<adamant1988> because there are no alternative operating systems here.
<adamant1988> I *might* have a location already lined up
<adamant1988> and people here arne't going to take an OS seriously unless they pay for it in some way
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, take 500ml of blood, thats a bit serious ;)
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> why don't I just ask for the first born child while I'm at it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> adamant1988, nah, looking after children is anoying, just brainwash them
<adamant1988> "USE UBUNTU" subliminal messaging
<adamant1988> I'll raise an army to suit my purposes
<adamant1988> BRILLIANT
<Kamping_Kaiser> :D
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> so tabs in opera are WAY out of control
<adamant1988> my tab bar is ALWAYS full and I can't figure out how that's happening
<adamant1988> http://static.flickr.com/23/25510798_edbffcccad_m.jpg  <<< THATS WHAT I WANT
* Kamping_Kaiser goes to bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> i just realised it 2.30 again :|
<adamant1988> 1 03 here.
<adamant1988> gah, SUSE uses banshee by default...
<adamant1988> how did I see that one coming.
<Kamping_Kaiser> as in 0103 or 1303?
<adamant1988> is in 1:03 pm
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah, right
<Kamping_Kaiser> its 02:35am here
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyay, nigth :)
<nixternal> g'nite ;)
<adamant1988> gnight
<adamant1988> wow... suse installs slow.
<adamant1988> 36:38 left on the install...
<nixternal> oh ya, it is slow like ubuntu is slow
<adamant1988> Ubuntu installed in like 20 minutes for me =\
<nixternal> ubuntu is one of the slowest installs i have seen, where as Kubuntu is quick
<nixternal> Ubuntu has never installed for me that quick
<nixternal> ah well..i need some lunch and i have to prepare my speach for the meeting
<adamant1988> installed on my old laptop in about 20 minutes =\
<nixternal> i shall return
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> I'll be in here to watch your meeting lol.
<Bigtoe> i have never had it install in less than an hour
<adamant1988> you guys are odd lol
<adamant1988> grrr, there needs to be an ubuntu-rant channel with everyone in it.
<Burgwork> -offtopic
<adamant1988> Yeah... I met some guy in the ubuntuforums channel who's basically being all emo. (girls won't date him, not successful) etc.
<adamant1988> He's playing depression down as the reason for his woes... I'm bipolar and ADD... it hasn't stopped me any... i don't get people like that.
<Bigtoe> depression is a strange thing
<adamant1988> yeah it is
<adamant1988> so is psychosis.
<Burgwork> this is wildly offtopic, so please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jenda> Thank you :)
* jenda didn't have the heart.
<adamant1988> Yeah that's why I asked about a rant channel lol
<adamant1988> sorry couldn't contain it anymore I just wrote a blog about it so I'm good.
<Burgwork> jenda, I can be a cold hearted bastard sometimes :)
<jenda> 
<nixternal> [12:43]  <Burgwork> jenda, I can be a cold hearted bastard sometimes :)
<nixternal> good, im not the only one then ;)
<jenda> Hello mgalvin
<jenda> I have a question :)
<jenda> Is the UWN Rosettable?
<jenda> aaand... I just realised that of course it isn't... because rosetta syncs monthly. Duh.
<jenda> How is the UWN being translated, then?
<mgalvin> jenda: hey...
<nixternal> jenda: i believe the loco teams were going to be doing that
<mgalvin> jenda: people just do it manually
<nixternal> i know a couple were already doing so
<jenda> nixternal: I'm asking for the Czech LoCo ;)
<nixternal> there you go jenda, it is all you then, get to translatin' ;)
<mgalvin> just grab the latest one from the wiki and make a translated copy, nothing special about it
<jenda> Alrighty.
<jenda> Will do.
<jenda> Thanks.
<jenda> And is there anything new? :)
<jenda> Are you expecting more updates on the MT soon?
<adamant1988> hello all... again
<mgalvin> jenda: you guys can just give me an update whenever there are updates
<adamant1988> hrmmm there's nothing that great in SUSE
<adamant1988> the menu system is NICE but past that I can't see one single advantage of Ubuntu.
<adamant1988> over*
<mvirkkil> adamant1988: Beagle out of the box?
<adamant1988> yeah, that's a nice thing, but I wouldn't call it neccessary
<mvirkkil> adamant1988: Well, we could all be using msdos or vax. Most stuff is something someone thinks of as unnecessary
<adamant1988> I see your point
<adamant1988> but the menus are a really nice addon.
<adamant1988> sad thing is, it didn't configure my laptop right
<adamant1988> linux loves my laptop
<adamant1988> so that's a shocker
<adamant1988> the menus are a step in the right direction though
<jenda> mgalvin: Alright, after the meeting then :)
<jenda> Hello alecks ;)
<jenda> make that hello a1ecks ;)
* a1ecks waves hello
<gaz00> hola
<jenda> aloha, gaz00
<jenda> a1ecks: are you interested in a bit of webdesign?
<a1ecks> jenda: atm I'm a bit busy :/
<a1ecks> jenda: but whats the job?
<jenda> Spreadubuntu, but don't stress it - there's about a week or so more to work on it.
<gaz00> hrm....
<gaz00> spreadubuntu.org shows up as "for sale"... might be an issue
<a1ecks> ah cool- i saw the forum post. I might try some stuff later/ tommorow
<a1ecks> spreadubuntu.com is fine tho
<jenda> great ;)
<jenda> Yeah, we lost the .org.
<jenda> Don't go there - the more people do, the higher the price will be if we want to buy it :-D
<a1ecks> oh well
<a1ecks> the .com is fine anyways
<gaz00> looks like only [ http://www.kingcosmonaut.de/ ]  has linked to it
<gaz00> Oh, and allforcarrie's sig [ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938&highlight=alltray+gnome+terminal ] 
* a1ecks rubs his eyes after looking at kingcosmonaut.de
<nixternal> whee
<nixternal> jenda: it seems you are the only one showing up, although jjesse emailed his stuff in just in case he couldn't make it
<gaz00> lol...   Okay, so it's not exactly the best example of web design
<jenda> haha, gaz00 ;)
<jenda> nixternal: I'm with you :)
<nixternal> ty sir
<jenda> Can you link me to your wiki?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nixternal
<jenda> right 
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> hello all.
* nixternal hides
<nixternal> whats up adamant1988
<adamant1988> not too much
<adamant1988> I finally am getting some decent hours at work... 23.5 next week... increasing as I get trained on more things...
<gaz00> hey cool!   80% chance of vista ready by jan [ http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13812973/ ] 
<gnomefreak> anyone know where man pages are stored? /usr/share/doc?
<nixternal> ewww
<adamant1988> I have SUSE installed on my laptop
<gaz00> gnomefreak: # which man
<gnomefreak> man mount.smbfs
<gaz00> gnomefreak:  on osx now, and its /usr/bin/man
<adamant1988> I'm withholding all judgement but right now it seems the only advantage it has (for me) over Ubuntu is the menu system (which is AWESOME) and apparmor
<jenda> gaz00: don't believe that ;) Besides, the longer it takes, the better for us.
<adamant1988> actually
<adamant1988> It would be better if they released sooner.
<adamant1988> microsoft has a nasty habit of rushing things... just imagine what could happen if a practically beta version of Vista were released 0_0
<adamant1988> that could be great for Linux in general.
<gaz00> jenda: i'm fully aware.   80% is pretty low, but I find it amusing to see all the delays, and now, they are pushing it back another 6 months with a low chance of release
<jenda> IT would be great if they released an extremely buggy (no doubt) beta-like final version...
<jenda> ... by the end of 2011
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> Wow.. I already want ubuntu back on my laptop
<adamant1988> You never realize how much little things like sudo make life easier in linux until you use something like suse...
<adamant1988> lol
<jenda> hehe :)
<adamant1988> although I do love the slab
<nixternal> you know...that is something i noticed...you don't have to set up the sudoers config at all with Ubuntu
<adamant1988> it's crazy how intuitive the slab is.
<adamant1988> so Jenda you should help me argue a point that Ubuntu needs boxed sets to the shop.
<jenda> I'll think about it. I'm hesitant if the initial investment isn't too large.
<adamant1988> I think all we would have to show is that there IS a market for it.
<Burgwork> jenda, boxed sets are madness
<Burgwork> there is already a company doing them in germanyu
<adamant1988> yeah, too bad those are in German...
<jenda> Burgwork: well, they make a profit, dunney?
<adamant1988> that's what I'm saying... if fhtere was a boxed set you might see people buying them as gifts and such, I wouldn't suggest it if I didn't think the market was there.
<Burgwork> jenda, no idea, I expect not a great one
<adamant1988> as long as they're reasonably priced and contain good stuff then they'll be good sellers I imagine.
<adamant1988> I'm nto saying we'll see them in bestbuy or anything, but it would be nice to be able to order one
<adamant1988> hrmm I'm going to have to plug my suse laptop in to the net to get a read on how it preforms under actual use.
<adamant1988> I'll be back
<gaz00> he really likes that boxed set idea, doesn't he?
<jenda> I don't expect it to be a zillion dollar business, but if there's anyone interested in the project, they should contact the company in Germany...
<jenda> damn, I was going to suggest to him to do that ;)
<Burgwork> gaz00, madness
<jenda> hello, j_baer
<jenda> nixternal: brb, hope I don't miss it... five minutes, no more :)
<nixternal> i don't think you will miss it ;)
<ompaul> Burgwork, CC ?
<jenda> what about it?
<gaz00> off topic, but advertising fans might enjoy this:  http://www.glumbert.com/media/turkishbank.html
<jenda> wow
<gnomefreak> nixternal: deep dish ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> sorry had to
<nixternal> haha yes
<gnomefreak> that cant be a good sign
<jenda> you mean the new visitor to the meeting?
<gnomefreak> jenda: and the CC wasnt saying anything
<jenda> yep
<gnomefreak> i have this feeling were going back to topic #1
<jenda> I hope not.
<Bigtoe> so whose meeting is going on right now?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu cc meeting
* gnomefreak brb
<Bigtoe> i guess i could have read the title :-/
<jenda> Hello GStubbs43
<GStubbs43> Hi
<Bigtoe> fedora is going to have an exibit at oscon, but ubuntu isn't
<Bigtoe> i am going to have to put a stack of ubuntu cds on fedora's table
<jenda> Or make an exhibit. Where is oscon?
<Bigtoe> portland, oregon
<Bigtoe> i don't think there is enough time to put that together, it's in 2 weeks
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-12
<jenda> hmm
<Bigtoe> i am late...gotta run.
<jenda> laters
<Bigtoe> I will look into it more tomorrow, there has to be someone there I know that I can use a little table space
<jenda> hello zenrox
<gnomefreak> nixternal: ill brb ping me if im not back when your up
<nixternal> roger that...thx
<gnomefreak> imhere
<jenda> GL nixternal
* jenda nods of to bed ;)
<nixternal> thx jenda
<nixternal> g'nite
<gnomefreak> nite jenda
<jenda> nite y'all
<gnomefreak> nixternal: i didnt htink you would have  aproblem but you still have one more cc meneber to got hrough ;)
<nixternal> ya, i have communicated a little with mako, so i think i will be fine
<nixternal> thanks everyone!!!
<nixternal> gnomefreak, jenda, bimberi thank you for your support!!!  i really do appreciate it, and i owe you...if you need anything please don't hesitate to ask!!!
<bimberi> nixternal: np, i had a 3 minute window this morning and it just happened to coincide with the right moment :)
<alecks> hello all
<adamant1988> hello :)
<nixternal> hello
<adamant1988> I love ubuntu, lol.
* nixternal does too
<adamant1988> seriously, This suse thing, it's not working out at all...
<adamant1988> I tried to install apparmor from the VERY limited selection of programs.... the installer froze after it finished.
<nixternal> nice
<adamant1988> apparmor is like the one ap I really wanted to try
<nixternal> ahh well..i had a window of opportunity to chat for a second, cuz my neices and nephews are vising, and if it wasn't for the CoC they would be on the moon right now ;)
<nixternal> bbiaf ;)
<adamant1988> lol.
<adamant1988> How did that go btw?
<adamant1988> hello all.
<adamant1988> hello gnomefreak :)
<gnomefreak> hello
<alecks> hello
<adamant1988> nixternal nice to have you back
<adamant1988> did you meet with the council?
<nixternal_> grrr
<nixternal_> i think i did
<nixternal_> im about as brain dead as one could get right now
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> hello all.
<nixternal> oh lord, look what the cat drug back in ;)
<Burgundavia> hey adamant1988
<Madpilot> hi adamant1988
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> Ubuntu boxed set! booga Booga (nixternal)
<nixternal> bah
<nixternal> i don't buy anything if i don't have to
<adamant1988> Gah, stupid SUSE
<nixternal> when i buy from newegg, i never buy boxed/retail..always oem..i don't need no stinkin' box or manuals
<adamant1988> Why throw all that fluff on an OS that isn't even functional...
<adamant1988> the menu system is GREAT, now if I could just get programs to install =\
<nixternal> heh, microsoft has beenn doing it for years, it is time someone else does it
<adamant1988> I really think this menu type is the way Ubuntu should go.
<adamant1988> Of that I'm certain, it makes things so simple.
<adamant1988> But I'm determined
<adamant1988> I'm giving SLED a week before I condemn it as crap and write a damning blog.
<adamant1988> -_- it just crashed.
<adamant1988> So I was looking at some of the potential Spread Ubuntu site designs today...
<adamant1988> WildTangent has a good one, but it needs to be modified... ALL of the information is stuck in one page.. it's a bit of sensory overload if you want a quick delivery...
<Cody> hmmm...
<adamant1988> IMO Ubuntu-Geeks is probably the better designed one.
<adamant1988> but admittedly those are the only two I saw
<Cody> I'd have to agree
<adamant1988> Also, WildTangent is the only one with working code right now.
<Cody> I think the orange should probably be toned down
<adamant1988> I told him that too.
<adamant1988> I said that there is a reason that color orange is only an accent color in the OS.
<Cody> definitely
<adamant1988> What's problematic with his page is that the part that gets your attention are the bars at either end, NOT the information.
<adamant1988> Ubuntu-Geeks mockup at least put everything in it's proper place with the proper use of color to draw your attention to the right places.
<Cody> just needs to be fined tuned, and it would be awesome
<adamant1988> That was my point
<adamant1988> I said that in the forum channel and I got called a communist and everyone questioned my opinion =\
<Cody> people need to be more open minded
<adamant1988> wild tangent was nice about it
<adamant1988> he got a lot nicer when he found out I was a member of the marketing team..
<nixternal> can't be to open minded though, as it becomes easy to get brainwashed and start using windows again
<Cody> its open source...
<adamant1988> Actually Ubuntu has a good lure to it... I think Ubuntu should take more from SUSE in terms of applications.
<adamant1988> novell makes excellent apps, just their desktop os sucks.
<Cody> I think Ubuntu just needs that WOW factor. That everything works just right, and the apps are the best ever.
<adamant1988> Cody, ubuntu is getting close
<Cody> Its the closest
<Cody> Thats why I've stuck with it
<adamant1988> I think Ubuntu needs to do something new with the interface, and needs a killer app.
<Cody> like iLife
<adamant1988> Right now SUSE is the best with the interfact (Slab is awesome).
<adamant1988> and it's all open sourced so nothings to stop Ubuntu edgy from having it.
<Cody> lol
<adamant1988> I'm still playing with SUSE though.. I just hope that no one takes the package managment from them..
<adamant1988> ever.
<Cody> I've used SUSE before too. Its very easy to like, but its not linuxy enough, if you know what I mean
<adamant1988> It's not easy for me to like... I am very tempted to reinstall Ubuntu... but I promised I would give this a week.
<adamant1988> the interface is great.. past that...
<Cody> easy for an "average user" to like
<darkmatter_> suse rocks :P
<adamant1988> lol darkmatter_ I'm having the worst time with SLED 10 right now =\
<darkmatter_> and has nothing to do with being 'average user'
<Cody> very funny
<darkmatter_> adamant1988.. because sled is still broken
<adamant1988> I'll say..
<adamant1988> Suse 10.1 was broken, SLED 10 is broken... do they fix anything before release?
<adamant1988> yes I know sled isn't released
<Cody> Ubuntu has nvr broken for me
<darkmatter_> usually... but they're having major issues with zenworks atm
<darkmatter_> but other than that.. all is well
<Cody> another thing ubuntu could improve on is sound device compatibility, and those apps
<darkmatter_> Cody... of course ubuntu never has broken.. thats because it was already broken when you installed it xD
<Cody> ...
<adamant1988> How do they deal with software needs of the user?  I know that Ubuntu has easily accesible repos but how do you get such repos for SUSE? 3rd party?
<Cody> its too "confusing" for "average users"
<Cody> a media center version of Ubuntu would be awesome
<darkmatter_> adamant1988, tes... suse has repos
<darkmatter_> *yes
<Cody> how do you access them?
<adamant1988> Like the Universe and Multiverse etc?  (I'd like to get my libdvdcss
<Cody> hello zenrox
<adamant1988> hey zenrox
<adamant1988> darkmatter_, how is Ubuntu broken?
<darkmatter_> adamant1988... that was _kind of_a joke
<darkmatter_> kind of
<darkmatter_> ;)
<adamant1988> haha.
<adamant1988> I still say Ubuntu > Suse, but I'll keep giving this distro a chance for the next week...
<Cody> Have you heard of Sylable
<Cody> ?
<adamant1988> sounds familiar...
<adamant1988> what is it?
<Cody> Looks promising... I tryed what they had done so far (its not linux, its AtheOS rebuilt) and it was lightning fast, although no where near end user  ready
<adamant1988> sounds cool.
<Cody> impressive indeed, hope it gets somewhere, it could be incredible
<adamant1988> I doubt it will get far to be honest... will many packages be available for it?
<Cody> Not sure
<adamant1988> that's the kicker right there
<Cody> looks like they have a few drivers and ported apps, otherwise  its all native
<Cody> your right, once again Ubuntu wins
<Cody> I feel like I'm not contributing to the spreadubuntu team... how can I help at this moment?
<adamant1988> I don't know
<adamant1988> I'm trying to get a testimonial project done for the website I guess...
<adamant1988> It's kind of my own thing.. that marketing team hasn't given me the go-ahead for it.
<adamant1988> but if you want to help you can :)
<Cody> cool
<Cody> the only thing I've done is added screenshots, there were none, and it's not like its hard
<adamant1988> Yeah... well my project as it is is to find as many (hopefully around 50) willing Windows users who would participate in using Ubuntu for 2 weeks and blogging about their experiences with it.
<adamant1988> All the info they generate could be used to generate testimonial ads, marketing info, etc.
<adamant1988> Anywho, I'm going onto the Suse Laptop... brb.
<adamant1988> ok I'm back lol
<Cody> ok
<Cody> that was fast
<adamant1988> Hrmm... perhaps dark was right
<adamant1988> Suse seems to work better in some ways that Ubuntu does.
<adamant1988> Although I still want to test application installs again
<Cody> really
<adamant1988> flash worked oob
<adamant1988> I'm listening to my pandora account right now, something I haven't done in a long time.
<Cody> thats nice
<Cody> alongside xubuntu, there should be a Fat Ubuntu, where everything works out of the box
<adamant1988> yeah, I missed pandora... It's great for finding new artists
<adamant1988> Yeah, but that goes against Ubuntu's credo of freeness
<adamant1988> They're making it as easy as possible without breaking any laws though.
<Cody> which came first, pandora or last.fm
<adamant1988> I'm not sure
<adamant1988> pandora leverages the music genome project.
<Cody> I'm on it right now, forgot how different it is from last.fm
<adamant1988> hrmmm my laptop buttons don't work... -1 for Suse
<Cody> Interesting, my multimedia keyboard (hp) didn't work under suse either
<adamant1988> I wonder what Ubuntu did to get that working...
<adamant1988> Well, I know why it's been so grudgingly slow
<adamant1988> It almost slipped my mind that Beagle is still indexing.
<Cody> Have you ever used a microphone under Ubuntu?
<adamant1988> yeah, that worked pretty well for me.
<Cody> what microphone did you use?
<adamant1988> I'll not get the oppertunity to test it under SUSE though, no jack for it on my laptop
<adamant1988> I just used a $15 dollar headset I purchased at wal-mart
<Cody> I have a logitech desktop usb one, and it doesn't want to work in ubuntu
<adamant1988> Couldn't give you a brand... pretty generic.
<Cody> is it usb?
<adamant1988> no it plug into the mic jack.
<Cody> I'll have to look into that
<adamant1988> I made a few skype calls with it, to The Linux Campaign
<adamant1988> not the best mic had to have it like 2" away from my face in order to get anywhere with it.
<Cody> yeah, I was going to use it for skype to
<adamant1988> I would prefer wengophone if it didn't crash every time I tried to run it
<adamant1988> just because it's f/oss and I think that should be supported
<Cody> ok
<adamant1988> We're a bit offtopic though...  Would you like to join my channel and we can chat in there without the loging bot picking it all up?
<Cody> sure
<adamant1988> #linuxuserlounge
<Cody> ok
<Rescue> Nix!
<Rescue> did you make it?
<Rescue> I sent Benj a +1 before I had to bail for a meeting
* Rescue pings nixternal
<Rescue> hmm no response. bummer. Ok, off to bed. Still working at my client's. cheers to all who read this after the fact.
* Rescue = Rinchen = Joey
<nixternal> bah
<adamant1988> man beagle is soooooo slowing down SUSE
<nixternal> beagle is slow on everything
<adamant1988> yeah, I wish it would quit indexing for once...
<adamant1988> it's not too bad on my desktop machine that has 1 GB ram, lol... but on my laptop with 256... there's not as much room for waste.
<WildTangent> hello
<adamant1988> Hey.
<jenda> Hello WildTangent
<WildTangent> hi
<adamant1988> jenda you're awake
<jenda> nixternal: any news?
<jenda> adamant1988: good morning ;)
<WildTangent> you guys are gonna be a tough sell...im stepping up my game :)
<adamant1988> lol it's 2:52 I was just thinking about bed.
<adamant1988> I was discussing WildTangent's design with him, as compared to Ubuntu-Geeks
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> What did you reach?
<adamant1988> lol, not much... I got called a communist for sharing my opinion on the matter though.
<WildTangent> not by me
<adamant1988> No no, but by some person in the channel.
<adamant1988> Everyone in the channel really liked WildTangent's design, personally I don't think that particular design is what spread ubuntu needs...
<adamant1988> Ubuntu-Geek has the right idea IMO.
<WildTangent> just wait, ive got some changes in mind
<WildTangent> :)
<Burgundavia> WildTangent: where do I see your mockup?
<WildTangent> http://www.w1ldt4ng3nt.net/csstest/spreadubuntu/
<adamant1988> Oh and on the suse linux front, I'm sad to report I haven't been able to break it yet... it seems to be solid =\
<Burgundavia> interesting, suffers from much of same flaws as the main Ubuntu website
<adamant1988> that's my point
<Burgundavia> WildTangent: why did you choose a different colour scheme
<WildTangent> it had to be different somehow
<Burgundavia> I would like a complete redesign, as the top bar eats up too much space (of the main website)
<WildTangent> it matches the new human theme closer
<adamant1988> Ubuntu-Geeks design pulls attention TO the information, rather than away from it.  It is professional looking and the information is given in small chunks rather than one large one.
<Burgundavia> shrink the top bar
<Burgundavia> where is UGs design?
<WildTangent> adamant1988, i told you already, that info is just there to fill some space
<jenda> Burgundavia: have a look at the Spreadubuntu wiki at the bottom.
<Burgundavia> oh, and gradients in the top bar are a bad thing
<Burgundavia> jenda: linky?
<adamant1988> currently the information in WildTangent's design is practically in negative space.
<adamant1988> link me too, I want to review Ubuntu-Geeks some more.
<adamant1988> and I don't have it bookmarked, I'm on my laptop which has a fresh suse install...
<jenda> Burgundavia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<Burgundavia> I see Nick's
<Burgundavia> they don't grab me either
<adamant1988> Those aren't the ones I saw
<Burgundavia> I would take the standard Ubuntu layout and do the following two things:
<Burgundavia> 1: Shrink the top bar
<adamant1988> WildTangent, do you have the link to  Ubuntu-Geeks display that you showed us?
<Burgundavia> 2: move the navigation to the left
<adamant1988> I'm not a big fan of using the Ubuntu site design at all, myself.
<Burgundavia> why not?
<Burgundavia> my thinking is that having a common design is a good thing
<WildTangent> ok
<WildTangent> it can be shrunk horizontally
<WildTangent> how is it now?
<adamant1988> Yeah but is spread ubuntu a part of the main site?
<Burgundavia> WildTangent: shrink the bar vertically
<WildTangent> i set a max width optimized for 1280x1024
<Madpilot> or at least a roughly common design, with variations - like the design I thrashed together for Ubuntu.ca
* jenda thinks we need a less complicated, more graphical design.
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: yes
<WildTangent> Burgundavia, thats not easily done
<WildTangent> it will take time
<adamant1988> Hrmm...
<Burgundavia> WildTangent: see ubuntu.ca
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: we are promoting Ubuntu NOT Spread Ubuntu
<adamant1988> In that case Ubuntu-Geeks design would need modifications... his is a world apart from the main site design
<WildTangent> its pretty much the same height
<Burgundavia> hmm, yes it is
<WildTangent> thats why i made mine so similar
<WildTangent> so that people identify with it
<Burgundavia> but your gradient is awful
<adamant1988> WildTangent, do you have the link to Ubuntu-Geeks design that you showed us in the other channel?
<adamant1988> and it grabs attention -2 pts.
<WildTangent> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=12575&d=1152665081
<adamant1988> I reallly like this design concept.
<adamant1988> It could be made to match the site more with a few slight modifications (less white for one), but I think the general idea is good in this one.
<WildTangent> hey, guess what...its not hard to make a design similar to his
<WildTangent> just wait...im swimming in windows
<adamant1988> WildTangent, do your best man
<WildTangent> im trying :)
<adamant1988> You seem to be the resident people person, so no doubt everyone would be very happy if your design was selected
<WildTangent> id like to see my design on the site
<WildTangent> i am rather popular :P
<adamant1988> I noticed, going against your design warranted me being called a communist =\
<WildTangent> anyway...ive got something for ya soon...
<adamant1988> Do whatever you can :) No pain no gain
<adamant1988> Which is a lesson I'd like to teach SUSE linux but it seems pretty resistant to pain.
<mindspin> I agree with Burgundavia, the site should use the same design as the ubuntu main page, added graphics (like "spread-ubuntu buttons to add to users homepages) should go to "content" not the design
* jenda doesn't agree...
<mindspin> I personally like a "three column" layout, navigation on top
<Burgundavia> jenda: why so?
<jenda> We are targetting a different audience, but the content will be similar to ubuntu.com (at least for the 'top' half of SU)
<adamant1988> I think there should be a noticeable similiarity between the spreadubuntu and the ubuntu site but not identical.
<jenda> Which means we need a simple, clean layout.
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: noticable similarity means the same top bar
<mindspin> ubuntus layout is simple and clear,
<Burgundavia> which is basically all the current Ubuntu websites share
<adamant1988> no, color scheme should be enough for compatibility imo.
<Burgundavia> in fact, spread Ubuntu is going to look really out of place if it doesn;t
<jenda> Possibly a pale, Ubuntu background, no navigation, only in-text links, and the five -it links
<jenda> How about the top bar appears whenever you leave the front page?
<adamant1988> Jenda what did you think of Ubuntu geeks design?
<Burgundavia> jenda: uhhhh
<adamant1988> I agree with Jenda, what we need is simple, clean and elegant designing on this.
<adamant1988> WildTangent, can vouche for my opinion on that.
<jenda> The front page has to be like that. I'm quite certain we don't want any navigation on there, but clicking any link in the text it self will take you to one other page, where the navigation will appear.
<WildTangent> Burgundavia, my demo started out looked EXACTLY like ubuntu.com
<WildTangent> i can revert it
<WildTangent> easy
<WildTangent> if you dont like the header
<WildTangent> which i do, but youre the client :)
<adamant1988> I'm with Jenda, I like the navigation appearing after leaving the main portion of the site.
<mindspin> honestly spoken, I hate websites with "no navigation" on the frontpage..
<Burgundavia> the header I feel is too busy
<WildTangent> however, i do suggest we keep my link colors and such
<WildTangent> to keep some difference
<Burgundavia> the gradient makes it hard to see the logo and the name
<WildTangent> right now, theyre the same as the forums
<jenda> And if there has to be a navigation toolbar, make it at the bottom, not visible at the first glance
<adamant1988> also we need to condense the information
<jenda> I want to keep a poster-like look for the frontpage.
<WildTangent> which nav bar?
<WildTangent> there are two
<jenda> WildTangent: there shouldn't be ;)
<adamant1988> as little scrolling as possible is a GOOD thing, IMO.
<jenda> I was talking in general.
<WildTangent> jenda, its very difficult to move it to the bottom
<WildTangent> in fact, i dont know how
<jenda> hmm
<WildTangent> doing so will make the page longer as well
<mindspin> jenda,making navigation "invisible" is absolutely against the rules of usability ;-)
<adamant1988> I can't remember the rule exactly that says that a user should only have to scrol X amount of times to see an entire page.. but typically the less scrolling the better.
<jenda> I wouldn't mind that. If you insist on navigation on the front page, I want it below the main page.
<jenda> mindspin: not really - the frontpage is just a welcomer...
<jenda> OR
<jenda> how about a hiding navigation toolbar at the top?
<adamant1988> I think an in text navigation (ala Ubuntu-Geeks design) puts all the information in context and makes it easily available.
<Burgundavia> jenda: why do you want a poster-like front page?
<adamant1988> because posters are attractive.
<WildTangent> posters are boring ;)
<Burgundavia> a fairly useless, in a web context
<mindspin> jenda thats why I hat such "welcomers", I#m looking for information and I want it quick when I visit a page. Think of all those lousy flash intros, I always click on "skip intro" when its there at last
<Burgundavia> posters are about grabbing people from 15+ feet away
<Burgundavia> your computer monitor is not that
<adamant1988> yes but this site is about getting your attention, similiar concept.
<jenda> Not really, the main content would be on the other pages, not the front page. The front page would have text that is monitor-sized, not 15-feet-away sized.
<mindspin> btw. whenis the next irc meeting scheduled?
<jenda> Yes, adamant1988, that's what I meant ;)
<jenda> mindspin: tomorrow
<Burgundavia> then it is not a poster, hence there is no need to change style from the ubuntu page-style
<adamant1988> Crap, what time is the meeting?
<jenda> But that's not a Spreadubuntu meeting, and we won't go through the technical details there.
<jenda> 20:00 UTC
<mindspin> fine, i wondered if it was the 17th, when I'm on my way to holiday
<jenda> Burgundavia: I don't want the top bar disturbing the simple, attention-grabbing design.
<mindspin> mt-meeting ?
<adamant1988> Burgundavia, I'm all for the new design... the regular ubuntu design hits you with a mass of text all at once... a smaller more condensed and better organized design would help a lot.
<Burgundavia> jenda: it doesn;t have to
<adamant1988> 20:00 UTC is what in Eastern time?
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: the mass of text is slightly different issue
<adamant1988> but it's part of the main design idea =\
<Burgundavia> no it isn't
<mindspin> adamant1988: the masses of texts are not part of the main design, its content...
<Burgundavia> I am only talking about the bar across the top, with the logo, name and tabs
<adamant1988> The page design is very accomodating to that then.
<mindspin> yup
<jenda> <Ubugtu> Schedule for Canada/Eastern: 12 Jul 08:00: Edubuntu | 13 Jul 03:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 13 Jul 15:00: Marketing Team | 17 Jul 09:00: Kubuntu | 18 Jul 16:00: Technical Board | 19 Jul 16:00: Edubuntu
<adamant1988> so that's at 3 o'clock here?
<mindspin> thanks, I mixed it with the kubuntu meeting
<jenda> yes
<adamant1988> good I can make it
<jenda> Burgundavia: I'll think about the top bar
<adamant1988> but I can only stay about a half hour.
<adamant1988> I have to work.
<jenda> Burgundavia: what about a hiding one?
<Burgundavia> a hiding one?
<Burgundavia> that sounds like a bunch of crack
<jenda> auto-hide
<Burgundavia> uhhh
<Burgundavia> autohide serves no purpose
<adamant1988> I hate to agree but if we're going to put it there we might as well put it there...
<adamant1988> Could we alter the nav bar up top a little bit?
<jenda> I don't want the bar disturbing the look of the front page.
<mindspin> we know, and I dont want awelcome page with no navigation ;-)
<adamant1988> What I'm saying is we could make a condensed version of the top nav bar and make it look like it belongs in the page.
<adamant1988> instead of something that totally clashes with the design
<Burgundavia> jenda: rather than debate, show me a design where the top bar hurts
<adamant1988> Does anyone know a good thought-tracking program for linux lol? I'm trying to use Tom-Boy but it's getting rather busy quickly.
<jenda> Burgundavia: all of the designs to date have top bars - and it disrupts the look of the page... Lemme rather create/find/get someone to create/... something that shows what I want to see there...
<jenda> adamant1988: I kindof like the idea of a simplified top bar if you guys don't let me push the no-nav layout.
<Burgundavia> however, you still have not yet convinced me why su needs a different look to EVERY OTHER ubuntu website out there
<adamant1988> I'm with you on the no nav bar
<Burgundavia> the forums, help.u.c, wiki.u.c, packages, etc. etc.
<adamant1988> but I think a good compromise is always key to a good solution.
<mindspin> thats our CD if you like it or not (I personally do not like the color scheme)
* adamant1988 loves the color scheme
<Burgundavia> I hones't don't mind if we find a new default style, but lets keep it consistent
<Burgundavia> I agree the top bar is not perfect
* adamant1988 yawns
<adamant1988> I'm going to go to bed.
<adamant1988> I'll talk to you guys tomorrow before the meeting and during for a bit, I imagine.
<Burgundavia> when is the meeting?
<jenda> Burgundavia: I'm having the impression we are looking exactly for something different: ubuntu.com looks so corporate and proffessional, I'd like SU to look artistic and relaxed.
<Burgundavia> ummm
<Burgundavia> ubuntu.com just looks busy to me, but that is another issue
<Burgundavia> http://inkscape.org/ <-- artsy?
<adamant1988> I think he's aiming for an apple.com artsy
<adamant1988> simple, elegant, clean.
<Burgundavia> http://www.scribus.net/ <-- artsty (I see a top bar)
<Burgundavia> http://www.gimp.org/ <-- artsy (I see a topbar)
<WildTangent> damnit..well that idea didnt work
<Burgundavia> http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/ ,-- artsy (I see a topbar)
<WildTangent> im trying to create some of this rounded brownish-grey box you all seem so fond of
<WildTangent> but theres no easy way to do it
<Burgundavia> http://www.spreadfirefox.com/ <-- topbar
<Burgundavia> jenda: sorry to deluge you, but there are some websites for clearly artsy things
<adamant1988> sleeping now
<jenda> Well, you might have me sold for the top bar,
<jenda> I don't think I clearly explained what i meant by artistic. Neither of those pages fit, lemme search on.
<WildTangent> ok...i havent been keeping up with the discussion in here
<jenda> http://www.wikipedia.org/
<Burgundavia> you call that artsy?
<jenda> Ha, that's a little closer to what I'm looking for
<Burgundavia> but that is a compromise
<jenda> No, I mean it does'nt have the basic website structure.
<Burgundavia> there is no content there because it is multilingual
<Burgundavia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page <-- were english to be the only language, this is what you see
<jenda> It's there, on your screen, and you're looking at the center of the page, not at any bars.
<jenda> NOT the point, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> splash pages are really annoying
<Burgundavia> there is a reason they don't exist very much
<jenda> Not a splash page - I'd replace the globe with the content, really. It's the look that I had in mind.
<Burgundavia> if you are going to have content, then why not the top bar?
<jenda> It makes you stare right at that logo. Now I'm imagining either a block of text with the Ubuntu logo as a watermark and text over it, or around it, a little like over there on wikipedia.
<Burgundavia> failure to enforce visual consistency is one of the fundamental marketing mistakes
<jenda> With more text, of course, not just a list of languages.
<jenda> Remember, it's there to draw attention.
<Burgundavia> that would be an ad, not a website
<Burgundavia> SU is not an ad
<jenda> No, it's not.
<Burgundavia> it is a community website to get people excited about spreading Ubuntu
<jenda> THere is text there, with links, and then the See it, try it, get it etc.
<jenda> Yes
<Burgundavia> it is about Ubuntu and therefor should look like an Ubuntu website, with the Ubuntu style
<jenda> Or, rather, to draw them from just meeting ubuntu to spreading ubuntu in the end.
<jenda> Wrong deduction.
<Burgundavia> again, visual inconsistency is a failure of marketing
<jenda> It serves a purpose and the look will be adjusted according to that.
<Burgundavia> it diluates your brand
<Burgundavia> we are the marketing team. If we don't understand this basic concept, we are screwed
<mindspin> calm down Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> mindspin: I am not angry
<Burgundavia> I am trying to make a point
<mindspin> you seem to be in a slightly way...
<Burgundavia> that is because text cannot carry any emotional weight
<Burgundavia> very annoying flaw, that
<mindspin> I agree with your point about consistency, but "we are screwed" sounds too harsh to me
<Burgundavia> no, we are destined for the rubbish bin of "mediocre marketing"
<Burgundavia> we need to pull beyond, into the realm of apple
<jenda> let's not discuss the language ;)
<Burgundavia> regardless of what you think about them, apple products are extremely well marketed
<jenda> I see your point, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> a large part of that is visual consistency
<mindspin> the "coolness" factor it is...
<Burgundavia> when you see a white piece of technology, you think apple
<jenda> If you see a brown website...
<Burgundavia> you think Ubuntu
<jenda> :)
<Burgundavia> but, here is the real kicker
<jenda> I know what you mean, and I don't insist on the no-top-bar.
<Burgundavia> apple also has a consistent look
<jenda> I'll have to think about it.
<Burgundavia> I bet we can design a page with the top bar that looks great
<jenda> But it seems to me that that wikipedia splash (for lack of a better example) fulfills what I need, even though it serves a totally different, splash-screen purpose.
<Burgundavia> but splash screens are evil
<Burgundavia> they serve to annoy the user from getting what they really want (the meat)
<mindspin> +
<Burgundavia> jenda: http://www.websiteoptimization.com/speed/tweak/splash/
<jenda> I know - I'm not talking about a splash screen.
<jenda> I'm saying the wikip. one does what I want the frontpage to do - draw you in. It doesn't, however, give info, which I'd add.
<Burgundavia> yes, but then we are back at the issue of if it is not a splash, then why no bar?
<Burgundavia> again, I am not adverse to a total redesign of the Ubuntu look
<WildTangent> ok, ive made the wierd rounded box :)
<Burgundavia> but if we do it, it should be consistent across all ubuntu websites
<WildTangent> ive just put random text in to test it
<WildTangent> ill change it later
<WildTangent> to something meaningful :P
<Burgundavia> anyway, I have to crash
<jenda> I don't think this is productive anymore, Burgundavia. But you might be right, just give me time to reflect on it ;)
<Burgundavia> good night
<jenda> good night.
<jenda> WildTangent: linky?
<WildTangent> http://www.w1ldt4ng3nt.net/csstest/spreadubuntu/
<WildTangent> im still not a fan of the fixed max width
<WildTangent> can i please just put it back to 100% :)
<WildTangent> you know...
<WildTangent> i think the whitspace overpowers the orange
<WildTangent> therefore..its not distracting
<WildTangent> anyway...much work to be done
<jenda> can't see the link...
<WildTangent> uh..
<jenda> now it's OK
<WildTangent> anyway...
<WildTangent> im still experimenting
<mindspin> WildTangent: ship it and get it should be changed... (imho)
<mindspin> guten Morgen ompaul
<WildTangent> whatever, im just going by the ideas in the thread
<ompaul> Morning mindspin
<ompaul> Morning all
<mindspin> it sohould be see it-> try it-> get it ->spread it , the link to shipit should be a subpoint of "get iit"
<mindspin> http://www.w1ldt4ng3nt.net/csstest/spreadubuntu/
<mindspin> thats what we talk about..
<mindspin> was meant for ompaul..
<ompaul> is it the case that spreading ubuntu is not about shipit but about downloading, getting it from your local lug or Ubuntu user if all the above fail then shipit - in some cases giving the DVD would be better (I have about 60 left) we will be having a meet up and passing them out from there
<mindspin> ship it is a way to get it, so the analogy is see it-> try it-> get it ->spread it
<ompaul> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop actually could be the point that spreadit points to - if it got "seek community" to get it
<ompaul> I'll think a little more about same
<jenda> mindspin: most probably irrelevant, as shipit won't be around for ever.
<mindspin> WildTangent: the version with arrows looked way nicer than the text only one, although the arrowed version could increase in size a bit
<WildTangent> im working on it
<mindspin> ;-)
<WildTangent> i might replace the text with images using the ubuntu font
<WildTangent> thatd look better :)
<WildTangent> ok, check it out now
<jenda> Wild, it's actually going somewhere :)
<WildTangent> :)
<WildTangent> i need some things to actually link to though
<jenda> Hmm
<WildTangent> ive got see linked to the desktop page on ubuntu.com
<jenda> I'll begin work on the content soon enough.
<WildTangent> and get to download
<WildTangent> well, its time for bed for me
<WildTangent> i guess this is good enough to leave for biw
<WildTangent> *now
<WildTangent> glad you pushed me to improve it, i like it even more :)
<WildTangent> with further refinement...itll look better than any ubuntu site
<jenda> Hehe ;)
<jenda> Thanks for your input, WildTangent :)
<WildTangent> oh..and did i mention its valid xhtml 1.0 strict ;)
<hybrid> mmka
<WildTangent> gotta look good to the coders too :)
<jenda> 
<jenda> hello hybrid
<hybrid> howdy
<hybrid> jenda: are you the one i talk to about joining the team?
<jenda> Very possibly...
<hybrid> mmkay
* hybrid is interested
<jenda> When did we talk? It might have been someone else :)
<hybrid> not i
<jenda> In either case - you can have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/GetInvolved
<jenda> Ah :) I thought you were asking who the guy you talkED to was.
<hybrid> no, i was asking if i am to discuss joining with you ;)
<jenda> No probs - joining is no problem, there are no requirements except wanting to.
<jenda> I remember you used to work on this tutorial movie, forgot the name :)
<jenda> That could be a very valuable contribution to Spreadubuntu if it's still alive.
<hybrid> a remake is in the works
<jenda> Great :)
<hybrid> now that my skills have progressed
<hybrid> after i get my dapper CDs i will be able to begin.
<hybrid> im really interested in the magazine, i love to write.
<jenda> Very good - I remember that it was to a proffesional documentary about as a blog is to a newspaper ;) If you can make it look pro, it'd be really, really great :)
<jenda> Even better - Sara Vasquez is the project leader for that.
<hybrid> okay sounds good.
<hybrid> yeah i can really spiff it up
<hybrid> what you saw was my very first crack at any of this
<hybrid> my editting, shoot and coordination has increased enough to produce a nice one now
<mindspin> WildTangent: I'm going to copy it and play aroundwith it during the day...
<mindspin> test
<WildTangent> my code?
<mindspin> sure
<WildTangent> sure, go ahead
<hybrid> jenda: what all do you want covered? so i can go ahead and do my outline
<WildTangent> mindspin, ill send you a tarfile with all the files in it
<mindspin> I'll put it on my webspace and send the link via the mailing list
<mindspin> WildTangent: fine
<WildTangent> http://www.w1ldt4ng3nt.net/files/spreadubuntu.tar.gz
<mindspin> got it, tahnks
<WildTangent> np
<WildTangent> no guarantee it wont change in the meantime though :P
<mindspin> dont worry
<jenda> Hello matthewrevell.
<jenda> hybrid: You know what, write down the proposal, describe wtf it is etc. on the ubuntu-marketing mailing list, and we can brainstorm there.
<matthewrevell> jenda: hey
<hybrid> mmkay
<WildTangent> bedtime
<WildTangent> cya
<jenda> matthewrevell: you beat me to hybrid on launchpad :)
<ompaul> LP is going down in 9 minutes, ETD is 10 mins
<ompaul> ~
<jenda> Could anyone please host a picture for me?
<mindspin> sure
<jenda> thanks ;) shall I mail it?
<mindspin> yup
<jenda> sent
<jenda> brb, lunch
<jenda> It's a spreadubuntu mockup ;)
<mindspin> wait until I gave you the url ;-)
<mindspin> http://su.mindspin-cms-hosting.de/Mockup.png
<mindspin> plus the regular ubuntu header and it would look nice....
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> Can be, i did it in inkscape and didn't know how to add that.
<jenda> I have a reason for having asked volunteers to design it :D
<jenda> mindspin: thanks :)
<Cody> hello
<jenda> Hello Cody
<Cody> hey
<Cody> How can I be of assistance ?
<jenda> Have a look at the wiki :)
<jenda> ATM, I'm looking for webdesigners
<Cody> ok
<mindspin> jenda can you point me to the background image of your lats su-mockup png ?
<jenda> sure
<jenda> http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/ubuntu/54
<mindspin> thanks
<jenda> np
<jenda> mindspin: I can mail you the svg of the mockup too
<mindspin> I'm not sure wether I can do anything with it ;-)
<Cody> hmmm....
<jenda> what do you mean, mindspin? :)
<jenda> Well, it's here if you want it anyway.
<jenda> inkscape is so easy even I can use it 
<Cody> I like the mockup
<mindspin> i never used inkscape
<Cody> I haven't either
<nixternal> moins everyone
<bigtoe> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya bigtoe
<jenda> nixternal!
<jenda> So?
<jenda> Where's the cloak, where's the booze? Where's the party?
<nixternal> your guess is as good as mine ;)
<bigtoe> booze? party?
<stefg> sounds like Berlin :-)
<jenda> nixternal: mako still nothing?
<jenda> stefg: I'm only one border away ;)
<nixternal> from what i can tell, that seems to be right
<nixternal> mako is to busy for his own good
<jenda> True.
<jenda> Ah well, let's sit and wait then ;) But you'll have no trouble there.
<nixternal> i don't think so
<stefg> BTW, did anyone talk to dholbach lately if the dapper release party actually took place in Berlin? The wiki page stops at 'we're planning to do...' and i was offsite
<jenda> stefg: /msg dholbach
<jenda> If you wish...
<stefg> errmmm.... yes, a bit too obvious to come up with myself :-)
<nixternal> 500 CDs requested in 2006-07-10. 200 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-07-12. Please note requests usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<nixternal> well...200 will work..now i will try for 500 kubuntu ;)
<jenda> Heh ;)
<jenda> How do you give away 500 CDs?
<nixternal> those will go fast..but my other guys are ordering some also
<jenda> I managed around 80 or so ;)
<nixternal> we are going to do a Chicago Days...we are going to spend a day downtown with Ubuntu
<jenda> Not enough demand here, i guess.
<jenda> Argh... me envies nixternal's loco team :)
<nixternal> we will put flyers with the disks, as well as contacts
<jenda> Yes, ingenial
<nixternal> i got rid of 200 in 10 minutes recently
<jenda> PLEASE document all you give out :)
<nixternal> people grabbed it like it was free beer
<jenda> It will be great input to SU
<jenda> hehe :)
<nixternal> i can do that
<nixternal> we can have an events outcome section or something
<bigtoe> i wish my loco was that motivated
<nixternal> you gotta take charge bigtoe
<nixternal> i have been working hard to get this going, and i got lucky with the small group i have attained so far
<bigtoe> i am still trying to get in touch with the head of my loco
<nixternal> jeesh...i hate to be a snitch, but he doesn't respond, you have to take action
<nixternal> we don't need people like that in the community..i understand if you are busy, and that is why you have a 2nd contact
<jenda> bigtoe: where's that?
<bigtoe> yeah, i wanted to give it a week or two...i don't know if he is on vacation or something like that
<nixternal> i have 5 active contacts...and they all know what to do, so they can make decisions on their own...command decisions is what i cll it
<bigtoe> it's teampdx
<bigtoe> they are new...at least listed as new on the wiki
<jenda> where?
<bigtoe> portland, oregon
<jenda> I see.
<jenda> There's gotta be more active folks there ;)
<bigtoe> i will see if i can get in touch with one of the others
<adamant1988> hello all
<adamant1988> =\
<jenda> hello adamant1988
<adamant1988> So, anything interesting get decided while I was sleeping?
<jenda> not really ;)
<adamant1988> always good
<adamant1988> I'd hate to not be apart of it
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> oh no... adamant1988 scares me everytime he says "hello all"
<adamant1988> I need to unplug the cord from this laptop and get back on my ubuntu desktop
<adamant1988> I miss it...
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> please keep the offtopic down in the channel, adamant1988, for the sake of the log-readers.
<adamant1988> ok I keep forgetting about that loging bot
<adamant1988> I doubt I'm going to be able to make that meeting today
<jenda> tomorrow
<adamant1988> oh tomorrow?
<jenda> July 13
<adamant1988> stupid AM PM confusion
<jenda> Thursday ;)
<adamant1988> Ok, I might well be able to make that
<adamant1988> lol, I'm being trained for a bunch of new crap at work t.hat requires me to be there at like 6 am on some days
<nixternal> jenda: do you know who is in charge of the ubuntu mailing list?  besides "mailman" who doesn't answer ;)
<jenda> which list?
<jenda> Ahh
<nixternal> in charge of all of them..so i can get chicago-list ;)
<jenda> no, I don't, actually...
<jenda> you asked yesterday ;)
<nixternal> i do as i am told now for more then 2 weeks, and i get nothing
<nixternal> i mean by emailing the mailman at ubuntu-lists
<nixternal> you are slick jenda ;)
<jenda> I'm sure folks in that channel will know who does that ;)
<jenda> I hope that was a compliment :-D
<adamant1988> ok, I'll be back shortly... logging in with my desktop
<jenda> nixternal: i was going to ask there, but I  thought I should leave it up to you... but since you still haven't by today ;)
<nixternal> ask where?
<jenda> -doc
<nixternal> i think i may have previously, and that is how i got the "mailman" answer
<nixternal> but i can't remember, since it was a couple of week ago
<jenda> The reason I ask there is because they are usually the ones who take care of *ubuntu.com, such as M. East now.
<nixternal> ahhh...i got an email yesterday about Ubuntu hosting for Chicago, and they will have it set up for me next week..so i will have chi.ubuntu-us.com
<jenda> hosting - but not a mailing list, right?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> they were quick on that..in an hour i had a response by 2 people, and a link to add a support ticket for it
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> Soo... we have a name, nixternal
<jenda> Jeff Waugh, AKA jdub
<mdke> I'm afraid that the mailing list guy is pretty slow in answering things, I will poke him
<nixternal> jenda: i have emailed him and didn't get a response
<jenda> Thanks, mdke
<mdke> hopefully the system will be improved greatly in the future
<nixternal> mdke: just don't beat um up ;)
<mdke> nixternal: he owes me a response to several emails too :)
<nixternal> i know the hosting guys are on top of their stuff
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> mdke: I think a person with more spare time would suit it OK ;)
<nixternal> you knwo what mdke, i believe you and i spoke about this previously as there were others with the same issue one night
<mdke> jenda: in the future there will be someone whose job is dedicated to getting these things arranged quickly
<jenda> Perfect ;)
<nixternal> excellent
<mdke> gtg
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoHosting    <- jenda there you go...i will get the email and forward it to you so you can see what they said and what to do
<nixternal> l8r mdke, thank you
<jenda> nixternal: our loco has ubuntu.cz
<nixternal> well then ;)
<jenda> and lists.ubnutu.cz :-D
<jenda> we have 3 (THREE) lists of our own :)
<nixternal> i misread something up a few lines, that is why i posted that ;)
<nixternal> jenda: quit rubbing it in ;)
<nixternal> we have 0
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> Ubnutu-cz users, ubuntu-cz translators and ubuntu-cz core ;)
<adamant1988> I'm back
<jenda> the core is for the four of us that run the website and the team.
<nixternal> ya, you guys are doing more then LoCo, which I hope Chicago does as well
<nixternal> we have a few big time coders in Chicago coming out
<adamant1988> I'm thinking about setting up an official loco team...
<jenda> Well - you guys are way more active than us... even though we have our own country and language to run in :)
<nixternal> one guy was one of the original members for Netscape Chicago in the early 90's
<jenda> hehe
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> Ubuntu Chicago will eventually become Ubuntu Illinois though
<adamant1988> But anywho, Jenda, what information would I need to gather to make a solid arguement for boxed sets?
<jenda> adamant1988: I recommend contacting the german company, and discussing EN language sets with them.
<nixternal> as it seems there are a lot of people out of the area that are interested..i told them to get a LoCo going and I would be more then happy to sponsor them under Chicago, and if we get enough we will turn into Ubuntu Illinois
<adamant1988> I can show a demand pretty easily via a few polls etc.
<jenda> Then, when they refuse, you can start arranging for the material to be ready... you can ask them to donate the source for those boxes.
<nixternal> better have 100k involved in the poll w/ no less then a 2% range
<jenda> no idea - this is adamant1988's business :)
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> Yeah, I can't imagine the german company being all english friendly =\
<nixternal> i would like to see box sets, but that is Canonical business, and they say they will never commercialize, but you never know i guess
<nixternal> adamant1988: nobody likes the US, can you blame them?   you just have to roll with it, and be all CoC and stuff
<jenda> I like the US :-D
<nixternal> i do to, but there are billions of others who don't ;)
<adamant1988> I don't mind us, I disagree with our political holding right now, but that's going to change drastically in 2008 anyway.
<nixternal> we hope
<adamant1988> meh that's off topic
<jenda> But there are billions of people who speak english - perhaps hundreds would buy the boxed sets.
<nixternal> im a republican and i don't like what we have now
* nixternal would buy a boxed set
<adamant1988> I'd buy more than one.
* jenda would not :-D
<bigtoe> you sound like me nix
<nixternal> hehe
<adamant1988> I have some family who could use the manual included...
* jenda warns the politics-discussing populace...
<nixternal> how do you know bigtoe, we have never talked on the phone, you have no idea what my voice sounds like...you can't hear me on irc ;)
<adamant1988> and they'll never be able to find that wiki easily.
<nixternal> lol
<bigtoe> hah
* nixternal had to do that
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> adamant1988: at the same time, you can start a wiki to outline what the boxed set should be for/contain, how would it be made (hire a company? Get volunteer manufacturers..?)
<bigtoe> it would seem a similar sense of humor as well
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> am I allowed to start wikis on the ubuntu site?
<nixternal> of course adamant1988
<nixternal> you want me to create the page for you to edit?
<nixternal> actually, you can do it yourself, it is easy
<nixternal> jenda: should it be under /MarketingTeam?
<adamant1988> Oh no that's fine, I just thought you needed special access or something.
<jenda> Let's make it MT/BoxedSets
<jenda> yes, nixternal ;)
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/BoxedSets
<nixternal> click it and make it ;)
<jenda> adamant1988: you need a LP account
<adamant1988> have it already lol
<nixternal> are you an Ubuntero?
<adamant1988> Ubuntero?
<nixternal> sign the CoC
<nixternal> you become an ubuntero..it is a must in order to be part of any Ubuntu Community Team ;)
<nixternal> you have a gpg key yet?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyHowto
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> i was close
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<jenda> hehe
<adamant1988> looks empty
<adamant1988> oh not now
<adamant1988> ok
<nixternal> i love my aliases
<nixternal> that will take you through so you can sign the CoC and become an Ubuntero
<nixternal> jenda: speaking of that, maybe you should put that on the list in order to become a member, you gotta sign the CoC...if it isn't already there of course ;)
<jenda> Not a bad idea... but I don't feel like checking all the current members if they are Ubunteros already :)
<nixternal> i can do that quickly
<jenda> Well... you know what? I wouldn't do that. So far - I insisted on the project leaders and channel operators signing the CoC...
<nixternal> ok
<jenda> Or... I dunno... I'll give it some more thought :)
<nixternal> sounds good to me...add it as an a-jenda to tomorrows meeting, let it be known it would be "nice" if everyone could sign the CoC that hasn't yet ;)
<adamant1988> So what should I put in the wiki?
<nixternal> stuff
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> you need to do it almost like a spec, actually if you have enough info, you should create a spec on it
<nixternal> you should use a spec page template
<adamant1988> I haven't gathered nearly enough.
<jenda> You might still want to start it as a spec template
<adamant1988> Ok, how do I that?
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/BoxedSets
<jenda> It'll tell you there is no such page
<jenda> and ask if you want a template
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/BoxedSets?action=show
<nixternal> there you go
<nixternal> i just did it for you
<adamant1988> lol I caught that, thanks.
<nixternal> just get my name out of there, so when you have Canonical come hunting you down, they don't bother me ;)
<jenda> haha ;)
<adamant1988> lol sure thing
<kgoetz> hey all
<jenda> oi, kk
<adamant1988> is the code portion necessary for it?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/NonComSupportSpec    <- you can use that as a template
<jenda> adamant1988: no
<nixternal> nothing is necessary, you can edit it so it fits
<adamant1988> ok I'm taking that out then.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DrinkingFromTheFirehose    <- that is by far my most favorite spec
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> I'm trying to download this cedega free trial...
<adamant1988> not working... that's why I'm not working on the spec right now
<nixternal> bah...cedega is...well i can't talk bad about cedega in a marketing channel..as cedega will help us win points in marketing
<nixternal> however, there is a "Portland Project" that aims to make everything work for Linux it seems
<Klaidas> hello there ;)
<kgoetz> hi
<kgoetz> nixternal: feel free to not like cedega :)
<nixternal> im not a gamer for one, and i only tried it one time last year
<jenda> hello Klaidas
<nixternal> i have heard it has gotten better
<adamant1988> ok it's downloading I think.. I'll just work on the wiki...
* kgoetz thinks if it wont run on linux why should he pay for it
* jenda thinks wine and the like are temporary solutions. He want's things to work natively ;)
<adamant1988> it's not for me..
<adamant1988> My sister wants to switch to Ubuntu, but there is this one game she HAS to have that her friends play.
<kgoetz> i gave my steam account to a mate, wasnt worth trying to make it run
<nixternal> kgoetz and jenda +1,434.489.343.983
<nixternal> so much for commas
<kgoetz> hehe
<adamant1988> yeah, that number looks a lot less pretty without them
<jenda> haha ;)
<jenda> looks like kgoetz gets +1 and I get a weird IP address...
<nixternal> where is gnomefreak, him and i yesterday at the CC kept doing +1, and they are like ummm...only the CC can vote...LOL
<jenda> hehe ;)
<nixternal> then jenda gave me the shush....good times ;)
<kgoetz> hehe jenda
<nixternal> you can always count on jenda to give you the shush when need be, that is for sure
<kgoetz> lol nixternal, nice
<jenda> I gave you the shush on "I'm available for IRC-operatorship ;)
<nixternal> ya, i got messaged with a thank you reply on that also
<adamant1988> did you get accepted nixternal?
<gnomefreak> what i miss
<nixternal> don't know yet
<nixternal> hahah there is
<nixternal> there he is
<gnomefreak> ;)
<nixternal> gnomefreak, only the CC can vote ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> you and i were like +1, -1, blah blah
<gnomefreak> they asked for our input anyway after i did that
<nixternal> sorry of the OT there ;)
<jenda> The IRC guidelines say "Don't ask for ops - you will be ignored"... and that's exactly what would happen, and happenned to me. I was afraid you might ask again ;)
<jenda> Ah! Inkscape 0.44 installed ;) How modest the version numbering is.
<nixternal> ya jenda, that is why i kinda refraised it with, i am always available if needed ;)
<nixternal> i got a "you may be needed soon"
<nixternal> reply
<jenda> Ah I see ;)
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> Cool.
<nixternal> not cool
* nixternal opened mouth and inserted foot
<jenda> ah
<nixternal> jenda from now on, give the shush [notice]  b4 a meeting begins LOL
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> nixternal: shush!
<nixternal> gahaha
* nixternal zips it
<jenda> Alright, nixternal, you can talk again 
<jenda> :-D
<nixternal> hahah
<kgoetz> ooh, theres that smilie
<nixternal> im reading #kubuntu cuz there is a guy in there helping out, but doing it against the CoC
<adamant1988> what is the coc?
<adamant1988> lol...
<jenda> the Code of Conduct
<adamant1988> Ah.  What's he doing that violates the CoC?
<Cody> What is it?
<nixternal> he is just being somewhat rude and obnoxious, but he is trying to help someone at the same time
<Cody> weird
<gaz00> Cody:  http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<jenda> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<jenda> gah
<jenda> ;)
<gaz00> i win. ;)
<Cody> lol, thanks
<kgoetz> hehe.
<adamant1988> I edited the spec... did I get everything?
<jenda> lemme see
<jenda> add a picture of the german box
<adamant1988> ok
<kgoetz> a spec for boxed ubuntu?
<kgoetz> Ubuntu: think inside the circle your put in
<adamant1988> lol wow.
<adamant1988> I can't find a pic of the german boxed sets...
<kgoetz> adamant1988: you specs link?
<adamant1988> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/BoxedSets
<kgoetz> sets in stors is a <- missing e :|
<jenda> nitpick
* kgoetz would say asking for teh Queens English was a nitpick, not a helpfull comment lik ethat :P
<kgoetz> actualy, more flamebait then anything else on reflection
<adamant1988> haha, I knew there would be a spelling error
<adamant1988> never failes.
<kgoetz> adamant1988: if you want your email available i sugest you put it on your LP page, not your wiki page, as the wiki doesnt hide email from bots iirc
<adamant1988> ;)
<kgoetz> :)
<adamant1988> is it on the wiki?
<kgoetz> i think so - goes to look again
<kgoetz> Adam135 you?
<adamant1988> yeah
<kgoetz> then yes, 2 email addies
<kgoetz> 3 actually
<kgoetz> anyone know about the compressed loopoback filesystem used in knoppix? how easy would it be to make an ubuntu package cd using that? you can fit 2~GB onto a standard 600mb cd, so it would be cool to be able to do (esp. with 700mb cds)
<adamant1988> that would be nice.
<kgoetz> yeh. i was just thinking about cd distribution, and main is 4-5 gig. (3 cds like that, but 7 or 8 without)
<kgoetz> "Due to on-the-fly decompression, the CD can have up to 2 GB of executable software installed on it"
<kgoetz> hm
<adamant1988> IT would be nice if the main install CD used that.
* kgoetz agrees. i should search teh -devel archvies, tehres probably a good reason why it doesnt
<adamant1988> probably bugs in it, could cause data to become unreliable... who knows...
<kgoetz> anyway, night all
<kgoetz> :) see you later
<jenda> Klaidas: welcome to the Marketing Team ;)
<Klaidas> yay! :)
<adamant1988> hey Klaidas :)
<Klaidas> thanks
<kgoetz> btw adamant1988, knoppix uses "cloop", aka compressed loopback
<adamant1988> so why doesn't Ubuntu?
<Cody> does it take longer to startup? the ubuntu cd already takes a while
<Klaidas> Hmm, the wiki (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings ) says that the next meeting will happen at Thursday, July 13 at 20:00 UTC. But #ubuntu-meeting's topic says it will happen at 13 Jul 19:00 UTC Whick one is the correct time?
<Klaidas> *Which
<bigtoe> that's a good question
<jenda> Klaidas: Lemme check if i sent a wrong email to robitaille... or if I put it up wrong on the wiki :)
<Klaidas> ok :)
<bigtoe> i am looking at my team membership on launchpad and it says that my membership expires in 16 days. How would I go about pushing that date out a bit?
<jenda> bigtoe: when it expires, ask an administrator to reactivate you.
<jenda> If you don't mind.
<bigtoe> ok
<bigtoe> no problem
<bigtoe> i just wanted to know the correct procedure
<jenda> no problem at all. I wonder if people will worry about that. If they start, I guess we will have to prolong memberships.
<jenda> bigtoe: it'll be one year long next time.
<matthewrevell> Just a quick one ... I'm gonna mention the Ubuntu Marketing team on LugRadio, when we record this evening. Any thoughts, people, on what I need to get across to encourage people to join us?
<jenda> matthewrevell: !!! :)
<bigtoe> jenda: thanks
<jenda> OK...
<matthewrevell> matthewrevell: Hey, how was your trip?
<jenda> matthewrevell: how much time do I have to think about it?
<jenda> not the trip ;)
<jenda> The trip was good.
<matthewrevell> Um ... around 30 mins. Sorry, I've been at a funeral today, so wasn't able to jump in and mention it earlier.
<matthewrevell> Glad the trip went well :)
<jenda> no prob
<Cody> Is anyone here running Kubuntu? Xubuntu?
<jenda> not I
<Cody> anyone else, we need some screenshots, I already put some ubutnu w/ gnome ones
<jenda> matthewrevell: focus it around the fact that we try to offer mainly to loco teams and local initiatives on the part of SU, mainly new users for the Mag, and the Press/Media for the Media Relations Project...
<jenda> Most of the stuff we will gladly pick up on doing will be marketing activities that can be adopted later by others...
<gnomefreak> Cody: of what?
<Cody> lots of things
<Cody> the orginal theme and wallpaper, then a different theme and wallpaper , and then with a few apps open
<gnomefreak> ok i can do that (unless you want dapper)
<jenda> gnomefreak: that would be better
* gnomefreak doesnt have dapper atm
<Cody> preferably
<jenda> Cody: thanks for the input.
<gnomefreak> if you can give me a day i can have it for you tomorrow
<gnomefreak> i will be sitting at a dapper pc later tonight
<jenda> Keep in mind, however, that the wiki is there to discuss the content of each section, so I put back the bit you removed.
<Cody> okay
<Cody> if we have a selection of screenshots by the time the site is up, it will be quite handy
<jenda> True
<Cody> do you have an idea of when the site will possibly up
<jenda> My goal is the end of August. I'm not sure if it's doable or not.
<Cody> ok
<gnomefreak> its not lookinggood for xfce screenshots
<gnomefreak> xfce is still borked
<jenda> Burgwork, mdke ping?
<Cody> gnomefreak, ok, I was just trying to get some stuff together, some screenshots would still be nice
<gnomefreak> Cody: tonight i will grab some of kubuntu would do it on edgy since its 3.5.3 anyway but the background says edgy eft kernel and some other stuff but ill get some tonight
<Cody> thank you verymuch
<gnomefreak> yw
<Cody> It would be really nice if the site was up earlier
<Burgwork> jenda, pong
<jenda> Burgwork: I'm working on creating a bzr branch for SU
<jenda> I have a product, a spec... but no branch.
<Burgwork> in lp?
<jenda> Yes
<Burgwork> hmm, not the best person to ask
<Burgwork> try #launchpad
<jenda> OK, I'm in there. No Ubuntu-knowledgeable people around ;) But they gave me good howtos since I pinged you, So I'm working on it.
<jenda> Have a look at the design proposals on the wiki
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#head-0202bdc0f2e0e5d3cb074109cf42d8a323126c61
<WildTangent> hello
<Cody> hey
<jenda> lo
<jenda> Burgwork: using LP/bzr seem
<jenda> err
<jenda> seems very complicated
<jenda> you need a SSH key
<jenda> And using quite advanced methods of checking out etc. for normal users.
<Burgwork> umm,shouldn't need any of that
<WildTangent> i can vouch for bzr
<WildTangent> its really not that hard
* jenda reads on
<WildTangent> as for the ssh key, thats not difficult either
<jenda> "Branches are uploaded to Launchpad using the SFTP protocol. Authentication is done using the SSH public key system. The Ubuntu wiki has a good SSH Howto covering public key authentication and ssh-agent."
<WildTangent> hold on, ill find the command
<WildTangent> or better yet...
<jenda> Well, I'm running it right now
<Burgwork> that is for checkin, not checkout
<WildTangent> one of the sites ive designed has a wiki entry on bzr
<WildTangent> http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php/BzrHowto
<jenda> I see
<jenda> ooh automatix! :)
<WildTangent> oh damn, it doesnt have the instructions for the key
<jenda> No probs, I've got the key
<WildTangent> ok, good
<WildTangent> well, that howto teaches you all about bzr :)
<WildTangent> jdong wrote it
<WildTangent> ive done some development work on automatix (that swiftfox installation...thats all me baby :D), and using bzr made things so much easier to co-ordinate
<WildTangent> what may i ask do you intend to use it for?
<jenda> For Spreadubuntu
<jenda> BTW, I'm on the easyubuntu team ;)
<WildTangent> lol
<WildTangent> well, i wont let that affect my work
<WildTangent> we both have our strongpoints
<jenda> hehe ;) Great.
<jenda> Now back to bzr...
<WildTangent> im not really actively involved with automatix anyway, im mainly just the webmaster, but now with the wiki, im not needed much anymore
* jenda neither
<WildTangent> ive even got mstlyevil updating the repos now
<WildTangent> so i dont do much
<WildTangent> ill brb, must reboot
<WildTangent> kernel update
<jenda> argh
<jenda> WildTangent: can you help me create a branch, I just can't get it done.
<WildTangent> sorry man, i didnt get that far :P
<jenda> Ah well, #launchpad it is ;)
<jenda> hello fouadbajwa
<Cody> hello fouadbajwa
<jenda> fouadbajwa: Welcome to the Marketing Team.
<fouadbajwa> hi guys :)
<fouadbajwa> thanks
<fouadbajwa> i just received an email stating my status to approved for 30 days however i have been on the marketing mailing list for quite some time now :) just observer and learner :)
<fouadbajwa> now i thought i should contribute some creative stuff as well :)
<jenda> fouadbajwa: 30 days are default, we'll make it a year ifyou ask again in 30 days :)
<fouadbajwa> oh, sure :)
<jenda> WildTangent: can you help me get a SSH key on LP? I have trouble doing that. First I'd like to destroy one key which I probably created wrong.
<WildTangent> alright
<WildTangent> let me find the commands
<jenda> thx
<WildTangent> ssh-keygen -t rsa
<WildTangent> that should put two files in your ~/.ssh folder
<WildTangent> id_rsa
<WildTangent> which is your private key
<WildTangent> dont give that out to anyone ;)
<WildTangent> and id_rsa.pub
<WildTangent> copy the contents of the last one, and put it on launchpad
<WildTangent> then youre done
<WildTangent> :)
<jenda> OK
<fouadbajwa> what is the hour calculation difference between GMT and UTC time
<jenda> fouadbajwa: +0
<fouadbajwa> like i am +500 gmt
<fouadbajwa> oh :)
<jenda> 
<fouadbajwa> so its the same :) actually we have only GMT standard here ;)
<jenda> It's a few milliseconds off, I think.
<fouadbajwa> oh, just didn't want to miss the marketing meeting tomorrow, so that means it will be around the same time as now tomorrow right
<jenda> WildTangent: how do I make bzr know it's my key?
<WildTangent> it automagically knows :)
<jenda> Ah - after ssh-add ;)
<WildTangent> its associated with your launchpad account
<jenda> Well, I have the old, wrong key.
<WildTangent> which you use for bzr
<jenda> Now, the new one, lemme test ;)
<WildTangent> you can get rid of it then
<jenda> good
<jenda> how?
<jenda> (the new one works
<jenda> )
<fouadbajwa> create a new one, upload a new one and there u go
<fouadbajwa> :)
<WildTangent> excellent
<jenda> I want to delete the old from my PC, not on LP - that's done.
<WildTangent> not neccesary, but you can if you want
<jenda> it's just the two files, right?
<WildTangent> ya
<jenda> OK
<WildTangent> you might be safer just leaving it
<jenda> WildTangent: could you please send me a zip of that mockup of yours?
<WildTangent> http://www.w1ldt4ng3nt.net/files/spreadubuntu.zip
<bigtoe> jenda: did the time of the meeting tomorrow get straightened out?
<jenda> yes
<jenda> that was my bad
<jenda> Sorry.
<jenda> it's 20:00
<bigtoe> good deal, thanks
<jenda> np
<gnomefreak> 20 UTC?
<jenda> yep
<jenda> or not?
<jenda> it's what was announced
<jenda> Gah
<jenda> damn me!
<gnomefreak> lol
<Klaidas> :)
<jenda> The mistake was on the wiki, not on the fridge.
<jenda> Argh.
<gnomefreak> im just making sure that i got the time right
<jenda> Poor robitaille, I'll have to bother him again
<gnomefreak> ok to get this straight its still 20:00 UTC right?
<mdke> jenda: pong
<jenda> mdke: just a bit too late :)
<jenda> gnomefreak: no, it's 19
<mdke> jenda: ok
<jenda> just changed it back - the wiki was wrong
<jenda> mdke: I opened a spreadubuntu bzr branch
<gnomefreak> ok 19
<gnomefreak> lol
<jenda> I found out that it is http accessible afterall
<Klaidas> ok, so 19 it is :)
<mdke> jenda: cool
<jenda> but takes time to sync
<jenda> dunno how long
* gnomefreak is gonna be there at 19:00 UTC if noone else shows up i will be missing teh 20:00UTC meeting
<jenda> It's 19
<bigtoe> 19 and that's my final offer
<jenda> sold!
<bigtoe> excellent
<Klaidas> hehe
<gnomefreak> who runs shipit?
<jenda> Canonical, and Marilize Coetzee is the usual contact, I think.
<gnomefreak> ty
<jenda> np
<mdke> gnomefreak: if it is a bug in the software tho, you can file it on launchpad
<gnomefreak> nope
<gnomefreak> this is a bug in the choice to lose the alternative
<mdke> that's not a bug
<mdke> that's a commercial decision
<gnomefreak> i know
<gnomefreak> one of my pcs cant install from the live cd
<mdke> right, so you need to download the alternative
<mdke> or maybe someone can lend it to you, if that isn't an option
<gnomefreak> yes i know but i want to know why did they discontinue the live
<gnomefreak> i have the alternative
<mdke> they didn't discontinue the live, it is the only one they ship now
<gnomefreak> alternative*
<gnomefreak> i got my ship it already
<mdke> ok.
<bigtoe> my first shipit is almost gone
<mdke> they discontinued the alternative because it is too expensive to ship more than one type
<gnomefreak> the point of shipit is to send cds out for people that dont have a fast conn. or cant spend the money to download (charged by min)
<Burgwork> it is
<mdke> right
<Burgwork> that is why they ship the cds int he first place
<gnomefreak> the livecd say on my pc isnt gonna work (im sure others say issue arises)
<Burgwork> what they used to ship was essentially two copies of the same stuff
<Burgwork> now they only ship one
<gnomefreak> s/say/same
<Burgwork> the live cd will work on anything newer than 2000
<mdke> gnomefreak: that's a bug, but it wasn't important enough as saving money on shipit
<mdke> imagine how much its costs...
<gnomefreak> proposal = make the person able to choose what one they want   or go back to alternative ship?
<Burgwork> you mean, ship the old fugly d-i?
<gnomefreak> mdke: mine wont install due to nvidia driver
<Burgwork> or ship both
<Burgwork> neither are going to happen
<Burgwork> gnomefreak, file a bug
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: cant its not the software sort of vesa doesnt work with my nvidia
<gnomefreak> played with that for a month
<mdke> gnomefreak: your proposal is too expensive. If you will fund it, they'll probably consider it
<Burgwork> sorry, I don't fully understand
<gnomefreak> vesa works fine on this nvidia
<Burgwork> if it doesn't a work: file a bug
<gnomefreak> how is it more money? its either or not both
<Burgwork> that is the only way you are going to solve this issue, as what shipit ships has been decided and will not be changed
<gnomefreak> not to mention the buggy installer that everyone now has
<gnomefreak> if they cant install it its no good
<jenda> I must agree with gnomefreak that the Live CD doesn't always work - I needed the alternate on my dad's PC. But I respect the decision - I'm happy they do the service in the first place.
<gnomefreak> im fine with it as i will always have a working pc
<Burgwork> then file a bug
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: there are 1000'2 of bugs on it
<gnomefreak> s/2/s
<Burgwork> file another one
<Burgwork> colin does get to them
* gnomefreak been triaging them
<mdke> jenda: that's the point, the service is an extra, rather than something we should expect
<gnomefreak> jenda: im not saying i dont respect it
<jenda> mdke: Yes, exactly.
<gnomefreak> say they send 100 live cd's out (would have rather had the test last til atleast edgy) and 95 of them dont work how is that helpping ubuntu get users if the users are relying on that as a source for ubuntu?
<mdke> gnomefreak: that's not a helpful statistic
<Burgwork> the live cd installer is about reducing costs through shipit
<mdke> because it's completely false
<Burgwork> indeed
<gnomefreak> out of 25 cds not a one of them work they all die around partitoner (bug already) but im sure im not the only one
<mdke> gnomefreak: it's because of your particular hardware, not the cds
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> this is the installer bug
<gnomefreak> on this pc
<mdke> right, the installer doesn't work with your hardware
<gnomefreak> so its not the same as the debian installer?
<gnomefreak> code wise other than being gui
<gnomefreak> xubuntu beta2 dapper live cd installer works ont his pc
<Burgwork> the livecd installer (ubiquity) shares code with the debian installer, but much has changed
<gnomefreak> like i said me personally i will always have a pc that works but im more concered about losing users over this (thought the reg. installer was a great idea) not sure how the installer itself saved money but thats my complaint and im sure that most of the bugs for ubiquity that have been traiged and no feedback either installed something else or had to download the alternative
<Burgwork> ok, lets take those in order
<Burgwork> 1. The livecd installer works
* gnomefreak stands behind ubuntu 100%
<gnomefreak> not here
<Burgwork> 2. The livecd installer saves money by only shipping 1 cd, instead of 2
<gnomefreak> just the xubuntu beta
<Burgwork> that means about 50% less cost
<Burgwork> I have never tried ubiquity with xubuntu
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: that was what i said only 1 cd
<gnomefreak> alternaitve for the people that choose it and live for the people that choose it
<gnomefreak> its still only shipping one
<Burgwork> that means two cd pressing lines, which probably cost more money per unit
<Burgwork> plus packaging, etc.
<Burgwork> if you know enough to ask for the alternate, you can probably get your own cds
<gnomefreak> Burgwork: look at it from my point of view i have 2 working pcs out of 2 but im going through bugs and looking at all these people that cant install it due to the software what are these people gonna do if they are from a place where internet cost 1$ per min on dial up?
* gnomefreak lives in us with dsl im not part of that one
<mdke> I think this discussion isn't really helpful
<mdke> because the decision was taken for money reasons
<Burgwork> also for usability, the live cd installer is much nicer to use
<mdke> unless you have a plan to provide the alternate cd at no extra cost, there is not a lot that can be done
<bimberi> gnomefreak: btw the shipped edubuntu cd is the alternate - so there might be a workaround there.
<gnomefreak> well i think than that should be in plain view for people to know edubuntu has teh old texted based installer so if your pc wont install with livecd you can order 5 edubuntu disks (or something like that?
<gnomefreak> bimberi: as far as i know people most people (newusers) hav eno clue that edubuntu ships
* gnomefreak hasnt seen it talked about
<gnomefreak> it very well could have been
<bimberi> gnomefreak: it's on the edubuntu website
<Burgwork> it hasn't been talked about for a very specific reason: edubuntu is not for general consumption
<gnomefreak> mdke: Burgwork im sorry this was not to stir up shit
<Burgwork> gnomefreak, tbh, I find the way you type very very hard to follow. your sentences are badly constructed with little punctuation. Makes it hard to find out exactly what you point s
<Burgwork> but regardless, the way forward is not to complain, but to triage and help get bugs fixed in ubiquity
<gnomefreak> i have trouble following me sometimes too
<Burgwork> makes it hard to sell/market stuff
<gnomefreak> i wasnt so much complaining as bringing it to people attention
<bimberi> gnomefreak: well you've got me interested :).  I have seen a few reports of it not working.  I'll try some installs on my available hardware and get into LP.  However the only likely way forward, if there is an issue on a large subset of hardware, is that a new image is put together and shipped.
<nixternal> it works on my laptop from the 90's ;)
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-13
<nixternal> blah blah blah blah
<MenZa> halb halb halb halb
<MenZa> Didn't see that coming now, did you?
<nixternal> can't say that i did ;)
* jenda mutters about offtopic
* hybrid head butts nixternal "Stay On Topic!"
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> blah blah blah blah doesn't constitute offtopic does it?  it really isn't a topic, so maybe we need to create nontopic
<gaz00> Are you having an off-topic discussion about being off-topic?
<jenda> /j #ubuntu-nontopic
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> thx jenda
<jenda> np
<m0gsi> Hey all
<m0gsi> i think the advertising should be pink
<raptros-v76> m0gsi: you think everything should be pink
<nixternal> i agree
<raptros-v76> wow
<m0gsi> with ponies
<raptros-v76> and pink floyd
<m0gsi> ya pink floyd
<m0gsi> Singing another brick in the wall to windows users
<byen> rofl
<m0gsi> why not?
<raptros-v76> m0gsi: did you see their movie?
<m0gsi> They have a movie!?
<raptros-v76> m0gsi: the rock oprah that goes with the album
<m0gsi> I want it
<raptros-v76> m0gsi: its pretty strange
<m0gsi> *www.thepiratebay.org
<m0gsi> lol it's pink floyd
<m0gsi> It's gotta be strange!
<nixternal> i can't believe i fed into that and watched that unfold right in front of me...you can kick me now if you want, just not in the shin, it is sore ;)
<Burgwork> tthat was very interesting
<nixternal> yes it was
<nixternal> im an idiot for not following that one
<Burgwork> it think it is too friends, having some random fun
<Burgwork> s/too/two
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> #ubuntuforums of all places
<nixternal> all 3
<nixternal> you know what we found out actually... #ubuntuforums isn't even run by the actuall ubuntuforums admins at all..it was created by a group of forums dwellers
<nixternal> hiya Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi
<nixternal> jenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/MockUp  is that how you want the ToC?  how about the logo portion?
<adamant1988> hello all.
<kgoetz> hey adamant1988
<adamant1988> Wheew it's hot here...
<adamant1988> lol
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/yakuake.jpg
<nixternal> that is hawt
<adamant1988> sure.
<adamant1988> So anything interesting go on while I was at work?
<nixternal> ya
<kgoetz> whoa, thats hardcore nixternal
* adamant1988 hopes this new update doesn't break his computer
<adamant1988> I need to restart..
<adamant1988> brb
<nixternal> i hope it does ;)
<ormiret> that's not very nice nixternal
<nixternal> hahahah
<ormiret> where's the famous ubunut love
<nixternal> i was going to say something bad about him just in case he read the logs, but i thought it would be unubuntu of me ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<ormiret> :)
<ormiret> maybe the CoC does some good after all :)
<adamant1988> I'm back
<nixternal> oh it does ;)
<adamant1988> my computer didn't break.
<nixternal> arg, it didn't break ;(
<nixternal> hahahaha
<adamant1988> I love you too.
<kgoetz> hehe
<nixternal> [22:29]  * adamant1988 hopes this new update doesn't break his computer
<nixternal> [22:29]  <nixternal> i hope it does ;)
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> I love you too.
<nixternal> then i was going to say something bad about you, like adamant1988 eats worm poop...just in case you read the logs
<nixternal> hah
<nixternal> love ya hun
<adamant1988> you too sugar ;)
<kgoetz> lol
<adamant1988> back on topic.
* kgoetz watches The Life Of Brian
<nixternal> hiya mindspin
<mindspin> hi good morning ;)
<mindspin> just arrived back home from a night-job...
* adamant1988 is installing the cedega demo.
<mindspin> 5:36 am here
<nixternal> phew..time for sleep then ;)
<MenZa> mindspin: location?
<mindspin> germany
<mindspin> frankfurt
<MenZa> Aha.
<MenZa> Gerrieland.
<MenZa> ;)
<mindspin> nixternal: I'm not hat tired
<nixternal> i am ;)
<nixternal> and it is only 10:30pm here
<hybrid> friggin americans
* hybrid stares down nixternal 
<nixternal> hahaha
<kgoetz> heh. 13:04 here, fwiw :P
<hybrid> :)
* nixternal slings a lit cig at hybrid, misses and burns his state down!!!
<hybrid> nixternal: that is only the northern part atm, the south is flooded
<nixternal> so i have seen
<hybrid> you know your state is screwy when the northern part is on fire but the south is flooded
<nixternal> haha
<Cody> hey
<hybrid> so then i said, I dont think Cody is *that* stupid
<hybrid> oh hey Cody :-p
<mindspin> ;-)
<adamant1988> wow everyones is out to get everyone tonight...
<hybrid> lol
<Cody> hmmm...
<Cody> very funny hybrid
<hybrid> hows it going?
<Cody> good, you?
<hybrid> pretty well
<Cody> good, good
<Cody> so what are you doing right now?
<hybrid> not much. why?
<Cody> I don't really have anything (quite rare) to do
<Cody> your not doing anything
<adamant1988> blast it all.
<Cody> :O
<adamant1988> suse should just die.
<adamant1988> -_-
<adamant1988> I can't make it slip up... I'm doing everything that the average user would do and it won't stop working.
<Cody> that is not cool
<Cody> how is internet speed
<Cody> that was the only real let-down for me
<adamant1988> I can't really say I don't have it plugged in
<adamant1988> but when I was using it last night pages loaded quickly and I didn't get much lag in IRC.
<adamant1988> I say that Ubuntu could really benefit from the SLAB and integrated search.
<Cody> yeah
<Cody> Suse doesn't ship free cds...
<adamant1988> Yeah, Ubuntu is a lot easier to spread.
<adamant1988> But in all seriousness, Suse has to be more newbiew friendly than anything I've seen.
<adamant1988> There are video/sound tutorials waiting on the desktop, there's documentation, etc.
<adamant1988> The shipit CDs are a plus for sure.
<Cody> by far
<Cody> Did it require much tweaking?
<Cody> For you?
<adamant1988> Ubuntu or suse?
<adamant1988> Suse I needed a to change the monitor resolution to get it running the way I wanted... was very simple to do via a tool in the control center
<Cody> suse
<Cody> really
<adamant1988> yeah... I'm almost tempted to give my technophobe fiance my laptop to see how she does with it.
<Cody> sounds like a good trial run
<adamant1988> I know she'd use it because it's more powerful than her computer (double the ram).
<adamant1988> Alas, SLED 10 has no repos yet, and I couldn't give it to her expecting her to figure THAT out.
<Cody> nice
<adamant1988> Although she's participating in My Ubuntu blog program anyway (using it for two weeks, etc.)
<adamant1988> so I could definitely put Ubuntu on it without any problems and give it to her.
<adamant1988> but I know very well I would be giving help support for the first 24-48 hours because she wouldn't know what to do.
<adamant1988> The only seriously huge let down in SUSE is that it took almost 15 minutes to install opera from an RPM
<Cody> ooohh...
* nixternal points to #ubuntu-offtopic
* nixternal hides
<adamant1988> join the user lounge cody :)
<Cody> ok
<Klaidas> morning
<MenZa> indeed.
<MenZa> Morning Klaidas
<hybrid> holas
<hybrid> =( no spanish speakers
<MenZa> ne.
<jenda> nixternal: yes, that's just it :)
<nixternal> huh?
<nixternal> quit hoppin' around ;)
<nixternal> blinkin' all my screens
<jenda> muhaa... (nixternal!)
<nixternal> i caught ya almost ;)
<nixternal> still gave me the blinky blinks
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_poster01.png <-- amazing what five minutes in the GIMP & ten in Inkscape can give you :)
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> one minor piece I would do:
<Burgundavia> move the ubuntu logo to a white rounded rectangle and to the bottom
<jenda> nice
<Madpilot> so swap 'Join the Circle' and the ubuntu logo's positions?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> and add the white background to the logo
<jenda> ANd if it's supposed to be an actual poster - you need ubuntu.com on it somewhere too.
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> very bottom, outside the white
<Madpilot> http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_poster01a.png
<kgoetz> cd cover like eh
<jenda> I'd change the font of the tagline there
<jenda> perhaps align it a bit to the left
<Madpilot> kgoetz, actually, it's about the right proportions
* kgoetz sugests using the people off the warty cd covers :)
<Burgundavia> right
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/poster/poster1.png
<nixternal> now thats a poster ;)
<nixternal> 3'x4'
<kgoetz> whats ' mean?
<nixternal> that is a draft...i need to finish that one up
<nixternal> feet
<nixternal> 3feet by 4feet ;)
<kgoetz> ok :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Madpilot> nixternal, cool
<nixternal> don't ask me to break it down into meters..cuz i am done then ;)
<kgoetz> 3ft=1m~
<Madpilot> 1m x 1.3m, give or take
* kgoetz is suprisingly familar with imperial measurements, just nto the shorthand (')
<Madpilot> a big poster - what's that going to cost to print @ that size?
<nixternal> free
<kgoetz> :o
<kgoetz> brb
<nixternal> one of the guys on the LoCo works for the school district and can print them all day long i guess
<Madpilot> sweet
<MenZa> You'll want a vector of that poster if you want to print it.
<adamant1988> hello all.
<nixternal> http://digg.com/linux_unix/The_Ubuntu_NewUserNetwork_to_Offer_Classes_for_New_Ubuntu_Users
<Madpilot> a full-res 300dpi image 3'x4' is going to be a freakin' massive image...
<nixternal> digg people digg..i know that was spam ;)
<MenZa> Madpilot: it will suck if it's not a vector.
<MenZa> Trust me, I work at a printer ;p
<MenZa> It's definitely doable, if you have it in a much higher res than you need
<Madpilot> MenZa, if it's a 300+dpi bitmap it should be OK?
<MenZa> And scale it down
<MenZa> But in most cases, vectors are the shiz
* MenZa shrugs
<nixternal> it is vector for the original
<Madpilot> MenZa, can most shops these days handle SVGs?
<nixternal> the internet so you can all see version is png
<MenZa> Madpilot: I'd go for EPS
<MenZa> We can, unless the file needs editing.
<Madpilot> nixternal, is that skyline logo image in vector too?
<MenZa> (we use Ilustrator 10. Sthitty software)
<nixternal> hah...no ;)
<MenZa> nixternal: I assumed so ^^
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> MenZa: does illustrator support svgs?
<MenZa> jenda: new version does.
<kgoetz> not afaik
<MenZa> CS, CS2.
<MenZa> 10 does.
<nixternal> so, there are going to be issues when it comes time to print?
<MenZa> Allegedly.
* kgoetz is out of date then
<MenZa> But not really.
<MenZa> nixternal: pixelation :\
<jenda> But a printer will be able to accept that, then?
<jenda> ah
<nixternal> even if the poster was done in inkscape at the actuall sizes?
<Madpilot> nixternal, how big was the original of the skyline image?
<MenZa> nixternal: well, that depends
<nixternal> 3 feet wide
<Madpilot> nixternal, how many pixels wide?
<nixternal> 3k+
<nixternal> i actually made the skyline image smaller in the poster then it really is
<Madpilot> wow. you should be OK, then
<nixternal> from now on, im going to my brother-in-law..he owns his own printing company..and gets paid to do this stuff ;)
<Madpilot> actually... 3000/36=83.something - you might still have a problem...
<nixternal> im sure i will with my luck ;)
<jenda> nixternal: for real?
<jenda> Can I count on him in the future? :)
<Madpilot> tweaked slightly: http://www.warbard.ca/temp/Ubuntu_poster01a.png
<kgoetz> ubuntu.com looks like its in the wrong place
<mdke> cool. what is it for?
<MenZa> Madpilot: can I be honest?
<MenZa> me no likey
<MenZa> Wrong typefaces
<MenZa> The text/logo are too large
<Madpilot> mdke, it's for messing around in Inkscape, mostly ;)
<MenZa> Otherwise alright.
<mdke> Madpilot: ah :)
<Madpilot> it's mostly thrown together, I won't claim it's been exhaustively designed :)
<jenda> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-marketing/+branch/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<jenda> BTW ^
<nixternal> alright jenda, good job on bzr, got it dl'd here locally...im gonna pass out
<nixternal> g'nite all
<digitalmouse> greetings programs!
<matthewrevell> yo
<jenda> oi
<jenda> 
<matthewrevell> :)
<kgoetz> hey :)
<jenda> don't look
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<WildTangent> hello
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/jenda]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> perfect
<Madpilot> jenda, testing something?
<jenda> yes, a script
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
<jenda> see? auto rejoin on remove ;)
<kgoetz> heh
<nybble> oooooh...
<jenda> hello nybble ;) didn't notice you were here. Welcome
<nybble> hehe, i'm good at sneaking in... lol.. hi
<nybble> that hybrid was trying to recruit me
<nybble> lol
<jenda> successfully?
<nybble> i'm here, arent I?
<jenda> 
<jenda> We're up next in #ubuntu-meeting
<nybble> really...
<nybble> ?
<Madpilot> jenda, how soon is "up next"?
<jenda> 19:00 UTC
<nybble> next week... lol
<jenda> today :-D
<jenda> gotta run
<jenda> bye
<jenda> be back in the evening
<nybble> \ok
<nybble> ok so 2:00 pm EST
<Madpilot> noon here - I'll be at work
<kgoetz> hm. thats right. 3/4 am here
<Madpilot> fun
<nybble> loads
<kgoetz> hi silbs
<mindspin> can anybody explain how to get access to the bzr marketing branch?
<kgoetz> do you have bazaar installed?
<mindspin> yup
<kgoetz> bazaar-ng infact
<mindspin> and a ssh key
<mindspin> bzg is installed
<kgoetz> ok, bzr checkout $link (ill just grab it)
<mindspin> bzr checkout
<mindspin> sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<kgoetz> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<mindspin> on konsole? or after starting bzg?
<kgoetz> in konsole
<mindspin> ERROR: Not a branch: /home/mindspin/
<kgoetz> what did you run?
<mindspin> nothing ;-)
<kgoetz> >.<
<mdke> doesn't work for me either
<mindspin> so it seems it's not related to my stupidity ;-)
<mdke> nope
<mdke> we need to go and find some documentation for bzr
<kgoetz> hm. i would try, but i'm on a live cd. give me a few miinutes i'll connect home and try it
<kgoetz> hm. seems my ssh key isnt there
<kgoetz> mdke: mindspin try `bzr branch sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu`
<kgoetz> does that work?
* kgoetz goes to upload an ssh key to LP
<mdke> no
<mindspin> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/mindspin/sftp:/bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu/
<kgoetz> hm.
<kgoetz> for basic bzr help run 'bzr help' in a terminal, btw
<kgoetz> like svn
<mindspin> just did ;-)
<kgoetz> :)
* kgoetz wonders how long it takes LP to propergate teh ssh pubkey
<kgoetz> ooh actualy - mindspin, did you use a dsa or rsa key in LP?
<mindspin> dsa
<mindspin> as recommended
<kgoetz> its the only one i have - i was worried for a moment :O
<mdke> you shouldn't need the key to just checkout the branch, surely, only to commit
<kgoetz> using sftp (as that url is) you need a key full stop (read: key to connect)
<mdke> ah
<mindspin> what worries me is the /home/mindspin/  part of the error mesg
<mdke> anyway, bzr isn't trying to connect
* kgoetz tries ftp/http without s
<kgoetz> mindspin: i didnt get that
<mindspin> do I have to create an empty branch (ie. folder) on my machine?
<kgoetz> i got permision denied, so i tried putting in my key
* mdke asks on #launchpad
<kgoetz> i made ~/temp in case stuff went crazy, so dunno
<kgoetz> ah, mindspin, try `bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubunt`
<kgoetz> its connecting for me, dont know if it will get further or not
<kgoetz> oh, thats missing a u, btw
<mindspin> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu: No such file or directory
<kgoetz> you have an extra colon/semicolon
<kgoetz> at the end                                                                                                                           ^
<mindspin> only in the error mesg ;-)
<kgoetz> kgoetz@Rommel:~/temp$ bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu
<kgoetz> \ [=======                                                    ]  fetch phase 0/4
<kgoetz> ^ 'working' for me
<mindspin> works here too
<mdke> here too
<mindspin> ok so far and now ?
<kgoetz> it should download $stuff, and then you have a copy of whatevers in that repository
<kgoetz> which should be 3 commits worth of data from jenda
* mdke gets another error message and gives up
* kgoetz hasnt got as far as his next error
<kgoetz> oooh oooh, i tworked
<mindspin> got it in my /home directory
<kgoetz> it should make a dir called 'spreadubuntu' and put stuff in htere
<mindspin> yup it did
<kgoetz> yay
<kgoetz> wb darkmatter_
<kgoetz> jenda: we got connections to LP over http, sftp we had to many issues with
<darkmatter_> :)
<kgoetz> :o
<kgoetz> how does jenda manage to do so much stuff and still be in 25 irc channels :( my excuse for doing bugger all was /i/ am in 15 channels :|
<kgoetz> wb again :P
<mindspin> how does jenda manage to finish his studies btw. ;-)
<nybble> holy crap
<kgoetz> dont remind me :|
<nybble> someone drove into my tim hortons last night
<kgoetz> your whats?
<nybble> where i work
<nybble> someone drove  their truck into it
<kgoetz> oh ok. as you do
<mindspin> bzr branch sftp://mindspin@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu gives me a permission denied mesg
<newz2000> I could use some artistic assistance, if anyone feels so inclined
<newz2000> Here's a URL with details: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-July/002470.html
<nixternal> wheeee
<nixternal> moins all
<kgoetz> hi you 2
<mdke> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey
<Bigtoe> nixternal: how much time, per day, do you spend on your chicago loco?
<nixternal> 16 hours
<nixternal> lol
<Bigtoe> i can believe that
<nixternal> 16 hours of my day goes to Ubuntu
<nixternal> one way or another
<nixternal> my family gets about 15 minutes, which is more then enough ;)
<Bigtoe> see, that would work for me if I wanted a divorce
<newz2000> Same here
<newz2000> wife: "I feel bad... we only played together for 5 hours today."
<nixternal> hahaha
<Bigtoe> mine is a little different
<nixternal> i already had the divorce...so im about as single as Ubuntu would let me ;)
<mindspin> mine works 16 hours ;-)
<Bigtoe> "your son is driving me crazy, will you take him somewhere? NOW!"
<Bigtoe> he is always my son when he is misbehaving
<newz2000> :-D
* kgoetz hugs gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi KenSentMe|vac
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> hi kgoetz
<kgoetz> hehe. hi mate
<gaz00> hi all... trying to checkout the spreadubuntu proposals that jenda posted yesterday
<gaz00> do you have to be an active member of the marketing team to look at it?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> thats all you can do really is look at them, as the channel seems to be read only
<kgoetz> hi gaz00
<gaz00> kgoetz: hi!
<kgoetz> :)
<gaz00> that's what i thought.  but i'm getting read errors.  bbiab - -checking ssh keys
<gaz00> nixternal: thx :)
<kgoetz> gaz00: just use http
<nixternal> np bud ;)
<kgoetz> Worked For Me
<kgoetz> bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-marketing/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu <- me
<kgoetz> er, * what worked for me
<nixternal> if i do it via http, there is nothing there
<nixternal> looks empty
<kgoetz> the url does, but it finds files
<gaz00> found the problem -  on tiger now and ports has bzr 0.7 up :s
<matthewrevell> guys
<matthewrevell> Looks like I won't make it this evening :(
<kgoetz> :(
<matthewrevell> I'll be back to normal service soon.
<matthewrevell> Life's a touch busy at the moment!
* kgoetz wonders if he will last another 3 hours awake
<kgoetz> how long till the meeting?
<mindspin> 2.30
<kgoetz> hm. not sure i can last that long :( i'm down to 3 stubbies, and sobering up during a meeting isnt a Good Idea
<Bigtoe> you have time to run to the store
<kgoetz> Bigtoe: at 2 am? :|
<Bigtoe> ah
<Bigtoe> yeah, that won't work
<kgoetz> :(
<adamant1988> hello all.
<kgoetz> hye mate
<adamant1988> my testimonial project is going to be a pain in the but to do...
<kgoetz> hows it going? any joiy?
<kgoetz> if its offical thers probably people i could as to join in
<adamant1988> it hasn't been made an official project no
<adamant1988> but I think I'm going to have to try to get it there
<kgoetz> hm. it sounds interesting. is it on the agenda foar today?
<adamant1988> because the best way to get in touch with people who aren't in the community is to have community members speak to them personally
<adamant1988> no, I didn't add it because it's not in a state that there is much to discuss.
<adamant1988> the problem with my idea is that I need to evolve it some
<mindspin> adamant1988: where is the problem? the community is part of the concept, why should it be difficult to find average users as testimonials?
* kgoetz wonders if another hour awake is possible
<adamant1988> mindspin, because getting average users willing to stick with it for at least 2 weeks is difficult...
<adamant1988> it's easier to get people who are friends of community members already to participate.. and there is a LOT of community members... the problem is getting the community involved to that level...
<adamant1988> be back at about 3
<kgoetz> not long now
<mindspin> get you a coffee kgoetz
<troy_s> greetings folks.
<kgoetz> mindspin: i'm pretty tanked actually... hope i manage to stay awake :|
<mindspin> dont forget to join #ubuntu-meeting then ...
* kgoetz joins now
<kgoetz> i had forgotten
* adamant1988 joins too
* kgoetz squrims... i'm going to a -markeging meeting :o
<adamant1988> i'll be in the meeting a little lat
<adamant1988> late*
<a1ecks> hey guys
<Klaidas> meeting started :)
<Bigtoe> my timezone is 8 minutes off
* kgoetz has 9 minutse to go
<Klaidas> * Ubugtu has changed the topic to: Current meeting: Marketing Team :)
<Klaidas> even tho there's still 5 minutes according to my clock :D
<kgoetz> i saw it :)
* kgoetz thinks/hopes ubugtu is over entheusiastic
<a1ecks> has anyone started on the spreadubuntu site design?
* kgoetz runs ntpdate to fix his clock - 33 seconds out :o
<Klaidas> My first tmeeting :)
<kgoetz> Klaidas: same :)
* kgoetz accuses Klaidas of favoratism - this meetings probably happening during the day for you
<Klaidas> Thu Jul 13 21:59:06 EEST 2006
<Bigtoe> almost straight-up noon here
<kgoetz> Fri Jul 14 04:26 ACST 2006
<Klaidas> woah
* kgoetz blinks at Bigtoe
<Bigtoe> US west coast
* kgoetz is in central australia
<kgoetz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings#head-6baae27adfb4dc945b7a6d79d82a947cc82e49ec
<kgoetz> ^ look ye all, tis the agenda for this meet
<kgoetz> anyone for the meeting join #ubuntu-meeting now :) we should have started 2 minutes ago
<a1ecks> i have been busy with other design work, i havent tried anything for spreadubuntu
<Klaidas> hi there MenZa
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> lo*
<kgoetz> wb jenda:)
<jenda> so... what's happening
<Klaidas> meeting :)
<MenZa> :o
<kgoetz> we seem to be dragging our feet somewhat though :|
* kgoetz wishes he was a proper leader - then i wouldnt have to try and unload it on Bimberi :|
<kgoetz> adamant1988: btw, in 'otehr buiesness' bring up your idea for bloggin ubuntu
<jenda> You guys, could you tell me which topics were gone through in a few sentences?
<adamant1988> ok, I'll bring it up when other ideas comes up
<kgoetz> one Point of contact, vote was no, thast about it really
<adamant1988> I want to bring up the boxed sets too.
<kgoetz> we started 10-15 min late
<jenda> Good.
<jenda> thanks
<adamant1988> bah
<Bigtoe> ?\
<adamant1988> I'm goign to have to start getting ready for work soon.
<adamant1988> I hope this meeting doesn't drag on much longer.
<Bigtoe> according to the agenda, we are about finished
<kgoetz> fwiw, i'm going to bed $soon, because i'm pretty useless as is :|
<Bigtoe> i hope you don't have to work later today
<adamant1988> why's that bigtoe?
<Bigtoe> because of the hour in kgoetz's timezone
<Bigtoe> almost 6am
<kgoetz> Bigtoe: its 5.26 here, its 5.56 where bimberi is, and lucky i dotn have to work toda y:|
<adamant1988> oh I thought you meant me.
<jenda> gnomefreak: meeting
<gnomefreak> when?
<kgoetz> an hour ago
<gnomefreak> sorry
<kgoetz> heh
<gnomefreak> you gonna have logs that i can look at later?
<adamant1988> gah, I can't figure out launchpad, but I have to take a shower now, I'll be back
<adamant1988> oh one last question before I go though
<adamant1988> How seriously does canonical take us? (the marketing team)?
<gnomefreak> not sure yet
<adamant1988> Gah nevermind then.
<adamant1988> If I've learned anything from marketing classes it's that you don't just go to marketing people to advertise, you go to them for ideas.
<gnomefreak> correct
<adamant1988> I'm good at generating ideas, I was hoping I could get a group together to generate some useful ideas that could set Ubuntu apart as an OS.
<gnomefreak> adamant1988: we need to go towards the windows users/linux users and see what they want
<adamant1988> I disagree, Apple had the right idea with the think different campaign.
<jenda> hello jbrouhard
<jbrouhard> Howdy!
<adamant1988> people like things that are foreign even if it intimidates them some, people are still fascinated by them.
<adamant1988> That doesn't mean we can't accomodate Windows users, but we should do something without worrying where the box is.
<adamant1988> the box kills innovation.
<Bigtoe> why not have two marketing paths then?
<gnomefreak> apple went toward windows users why do you think everything is apple or windows
<kgoetz> lack of resources?
<Bigtoe> good point
<adamant1988> they went towards windows users, but the interface is completely different, and it's not windows like at all.
<gnomefreak> wasnt ubuntupeople a site idea?
<adamant1988> I think so, I didn't join until ubuntupeople was taken down.
<jenda> no, it was a forum.
<adamant1988> anywho, I'm going to write all this down when I get back... I'll make it my own personal pet project if the marketing team doesn't want to sanction it.
<jenda> adamant1988: I'll be against new MT projects untill SU or UM is up and running.
<adamant1988> ok
<adamant1988> I'll use that time to get my thoughts forumated.
<adamant1988> formulated.
<jenda> Use the time to make the time shorter :) Get SU up and running. I'm hoping it will be very possible to contribute after sunday.
<adamant1988> I'll contribute what I can of course.
<jenda> ;)
<jbrouhard> jenda: Is the deadline for proposals passed as far as website designs go ?
<jbrouhard> for SU ?
<jenda> jbrouhard: no, it has been extended :)
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> I might contribute a screenshot if I can get one ready...
<jbrouhard> When's the new deadline ?
<jenda> next week
<jbrouhard> Ok
<jenda> Or, when the final design is chosen :-D
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> I'll see what I can do... I'm more than willing to help with any stuff y'all need ;)
<kgoetz_Away> night all, catch you then :)
<troy_s> good work guys...
<troy_s> and gals
<jenda> phew
<jenda> that was ... sweaty :)
<nixternal> good meeting
<jenda> nixternal: we can discuss that next time. i see no reason why not to take a meeting without me :-D
<Bigtoe> how is a final design for SU going to be chosen?
<nixternal> jbrouhard: introduce yourself if you are around!!!
<nixternal> jenda: jbrouhard is the guy i was talking about web design wise
<jenda> Bigtoe: we discuss on the meeting...
<jenda> we discuss some more...
<jenda> then we vote
<jenda> discuss the results...
<nixternal> he is a bud of imbrandon's, and is local to him, so i am sure he is legit..i have seen his work, and he is decent..we just need to get him away from freakin' IE tabs and views and what not
<jenda> great ;)
<nixternal> he is doing math homework i think right now...so he is kind of in and out right now
<nixternal> he is always on line..more then me i think
<jenda> Bigtoe: and then... when the team says what it thinks, I say the opposite and it's the valid choice...
<jenda> :-D
<nixternal> haha
<jenda> Just kidding
<Bigtoe> hahah
<nixternal> NO HE'S NOT!!!
<jbrouhard> OH.  Sorry, guys..
<jenda> Alright, I'm not :)
<ompaul> you should be :-)
<nixternal> arg i want the cloak already ;)
<jbrouhard> LOL
<jbrouhard> I'm Joe Brouhard for those of you wondering.
<bimberi> jenda: 21st is a Friday OK?
<nixternal> he is a ninja dude ;)
<jbrouhard> imbrandon introduced me to kubuntu a while ago, and i've been enjoying it ;)
<jenda> I'll try to make the decision reflect the will of the team, of course, not the opposite 
<jbrouhard> ninja?  hah
<nixternal> hehe
<jbrouhard> I'm just a 1st Degree Black Belt in Taekwondo :P
<nixternal> nice
<jenda> bimberi: yes
<jbrouhard> SOON TO BE 2nd Degree ;)
<bimberi> kk
<jbrouhard> Anyway
* jenda hides
<jenda> good thing this is only IRC ;)
<nixternal> jbrouhard the man to talk to about the "SpreadUbuntu" design is jenda, he will knock you around and let you know what he wants
<jbrouhard> I'm a Computer/Network Technician, Web Designer/Developer (freelance mostly)...
<jbrouhard> hehe ;)
<nixternal> in otherword, jbrouhard is unemployed just like me ;)
<jbrouhard> Technically, not unemployed
<jbrouhard> I work for the school that trained me in Taekwondo as an Instructor
<nixternal> us americans always say we are "freelancers" when we are unemployed
<nixternal> lol
<jbrouhard> and their all-around computer guy <G>
<nixternal> ya..ok...
<nixternal> ;)
<nixternal> wb sara
<Bigtoe> im employed
<Bigtoe> got way too hungry being "freelance"
<_sara> yeah I got disconnected
<nixternal> hahah Bigtoe
<jbrouhard> Bigtoe: I get by :)
<jbrouhard> Not enough,but close ;)
<Bigtoe> it's no picnic having 7 bosses though
<jbrouhard> Tho i wish one of my clients would stop dragging their feet and pay me already...
<jbrouhard> i've had their site done for 3 weeks
<jbrouhard> and they haven't paid me :(
<jbrouhard> Anyway, that's another story.. :)
<Bigtoe> what do you use for webdev?
<jbrouhard> Anyways.. jenda, is there any specific design, layout or color scheme you're wanting to use for SU ?  I can toy with color schemes here
* nixternal laughs
<jbrouhard> Primarily, I'm trying to get used to quanta
<jbrouhard> i've been a Dreamweaver user for ages.
<Bigtoe> i like quanta, but have been using bluefish and screem just to be familiar
<jbrouhard> I also have NVU
<jbrouhard> but haven't touched it
<jenda> jbrouhard: I wan't it to be simple, brown, Ubuntu :)
<jbrouhard> <-- does nearly all graphical work in Adobe Photoshop tho...
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> simple, brown...
<jbrouhard> LOL
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#head-0202bdc0f2e0e5d3cb074109cf42d8a323126c61
<jenda> Have a look at those
<jbrouhard> I was looking at them
<jbrouhard> I was debating on taking a shot at the style that FreeBSD.org is using
<jenda> The ones at the bottom are mine... so the closer you are to those... :-D
<jbrouhard> Just change the color and format <G>
<jbrouhard> LOL!
<Bigtoe> heh
<jenda> Well, honestly, I'm looking for very simple, more graphics and gradients than text
<Bigtoe> chose any you want as long as you choose one of jenda's
<jenda> No links other than in-text and the -it ;)
<jenda> Bigtoe: that was a joke.
<Bigtoe> i know
<jenda> I suck at web design, and those aren't even webdesigns
<Bigtoe> i may not have any graphics skills, but i do have a sense of humor
<jenda> I tried to communicate what I had in mind, but to no avail :)
<jbrouhard> Well..
<jbrouhard> Personally, i've been a big fan of "balancing" graphics with text
<jenda> of course
<jbrouhard> i.e. if you have more text, and no graphics, the site becomes insanely boring and plain right?
<jenda> But this mockup should really be even for very simple, possibly tired people :)
<jbrouhard> if you reverse it, the site becomes "too colorful"and hard to navigate ;)
<jenda> yes
<jbrouhard> hehe
<jbrouhard> I'll see what I can come up with
<jenda> compare gnu.org
<jenda> :)
<jenda> thanks
<jbrouhard> I've been a big fan of the FreeBSD/RedHat websites.. they're pretty kewl and simplistic by themselves
<jbrouhard> But.. alas..
<jbrouhard> Never tried to design them like that ;)
<jenda> The point is for the person to see and read at least the beginning of the text, then notice the big links
<jbrouhard> Ah
<jbrouhard> Ok
<jenda> They are 'simple' in a different way.
<jenda> You have to look around for several seconds to find what you need - and I want to avoid that.
<jbrouhard> Like I said, it'll take me a bit to come up with something, so.. :)
<jbrouhard> Eh...
<jenda> No worries. THere's at least a week of time.
<jbrouhard> I can hit this from a business point of view if you like
<jbrouhard> Anyway
<jbrouhard> I'm off to teach kids how to kick and punch
<jenda> Not sure what you mean, but SU, compared to ubuntu.com, should not look as 'corporate' or proffesional. (The design should be done proffessionally, though :))
<jbrouhard> and HOPEFULLY not get killed tonight
<jenda> hehe ;
<jbrouhard> Ah
<jbrouhard> Ok
<jenda> )
<jenda> good luck.
<jbrouhard> Even if I don't get picked...
<jbrouhard> I'd be happy to help with anything ;)
<jenda> (I wanted friendly and artistic in comparison to that ;) )
<jenda> BTW, it will end up with an amalgam of the designs, most probably.
<jenda> Enjoy the class ;)
<jbrouhard> Ah
<jbrouhard> yeah right :)
<jenda> and thanks for your help.
<jbrouhard-afk> my pleasure
<a1ecks> wot wot
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-14
<nixternal> hello bimberi
<bimberi> hi nixternal
<nixternal> would be nice to have a MTWiki Spec to track
* bimberi is doing minutes now - real life intervened
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> i hate when that happens
<bimberi> the meeting finished at 06:45, had to attend to things like breakfast, children, getting to work ...
<nixternal> hehe
<bimberi> i'll be able to do them in spare moments here :)
<nixternal> fun fun
<nixternal> take your time on the minutes..no rush
<bimberi> nixternal: if you think a spec will work for what you want to do then go for it
<nixternal> im trying to figure that out now
<nixternal> im looking over other wiki specs..and none of the ones i see have been successfull
<nixternal> however who know how the management was on it
<bimberi> yes, but i think the issue there is simply whether ubuntu-marketing should be subscribed to the spec
<nixternal> i think they should..that way there members can follow and hop on board as it goes
<bimberi> surely a spec can be a standalone thing - idk yet, but will be looking into it too
<nixternal> right now...im trying to merge a spec of mine with one of Riddell's, for Kubuntu doc/support system
<nixternal> you can use a spec as a standalone for sure...but it would be good to have the team involved in it
<nixternal> thefreak is right ;)
<nixternal> i think that if anything, products shouldn't have been created, but maybe projects?   for creating specs and what not
<nixternal> bimberi: are you going to put the minutes on the wiki as well?
<nixternal> nm..looks like you already did ;)
<bimberi> !lart nixternal
<bimberi> :P
<nixternal> heh..i never knew about /MeetingLogs
<bimberi> lots of fun reading there
<nixternal> im not reading it again ;)
<bimberi> 3 times (for me) was enough ;P
<nixternal> i bet
<nixternal> how come when i send emails to the list, nobody answers them?  are they that bad ;)
<sara_> hello all
<ThunderStruck> hi
<sara_> I don't know if someone could help me witth the wiki
<bimberi> hi sara_
<sara_> How do you create a new page?
<troy_s> sara_, use the templates
<troy_s> type in the name of the page you want to create:  wiki.ubuntu.com/Where/Whatever
<bimberi> sara_: or just put in the URL you want and type create new page
<troy_s> then click the template from the list below.
<bimberi> s/type/click/
<sara_> Ok how do I use a template?
<sara_> Where do I put the Url
* bimberi is glad sara_ is listening to troy_s
<troy_s> sara_:  in your browser type wiki.ubuntu.com/SaraTestPage
<sara_> ok let me try
<troy_s> when you create documents for your team, you will probably want to start with a template
<bimberi> nixternal: we all get that ;)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> arg.. troy_s is in here too
* ThunderStruck has never used a template :( never knew how
<troy_s> sara_, when you have typed that link in, at the top you have 'create new empty page'
<bimberi> i reckon the longer an email is, the less chance of response
<troy_s> sara_, but i suggest that you click under the template (any wiki page created with Template in it will show up there)
<sara_> ok so how do I pick a tempalte now
<nixternal> [20:49]  <troy_s> indeed... it is a _little_ different, but the generalities of launchpad can benefit almost every team.
<nixternal> [20:49]  <nixternal> Project == Marketing Team, and then the Programs == SpreadUbuntu, Magazine, Press Team....and so on
<nixternal> well..i meant one line..but you got 2 ;)
<troy_s> sara_, and when you click one of those templates, you will get the code outline -- you just fill in the blanks.
<troy_s> yah i got that thanks nixternal
<nixternal> they didn't though ;)
<troy_s> nixternal,  who is they?
<troy_s> oh the rest of the folks in here...
<nixternal> bimberi and sara_ i guess ;(
<nixternal> ;)
<troy_s> now i comprehend.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya troy_s, you and i aren't the only ones in here ;)
<sara_> ok I got it thanks, I swear I must be a retard I had just spent like an hour trying to do this
<sara_> I'm sorry, but did I miss something
<sara_> Was I supposed to get something?
<bimberi> sara_: i'm strugging too :/
<bimberi> *struggling    even
<nixternal> what are you struggling with?
<sara_> :)
<troy_s> sara_, bimberi, are you folks ok now?
<sara_> Yeah I am good now, thanks for the help
<troy_s> There are a LOT of wiki tricks, and unfortunately no great massive howto on how to do them
<troy_s> certain 'keywords' work into full text automatically... like the [[SubPages] ]  etc.
<bimberi> aahhh, Projects and Programs - yes, with it now :)
<troy_s> Wiki's are very very easy to create, and look good without too much effort.
<troy_s> Headings for example, automagically appear in the ToC, etc.
<bimberi> nixternal: that looks good, and then specs are linked to programs ?
<nixternal> you got it
<nixternal> Marketing would be the project, and our little tasks could be programs
<nixternal> SU, Mag, PR, and whatever the future holds would be programs
<nixternal> then we could create specs to the project in order to create a new program, or create a spec to add to a program
<sara_> wait, It sound interesting, but I am not clear waht you rea talking about
<bimberi> *nods*
<troy_s> feel free to ping me if you have more questions... i will reply at some point :)
<nixternal> thx troy_s
<nixternal> sara_: we create a project "Ubuntu Marketing" or just "Marketing"
<sara_> Ubuntu Marketing
<bimberi> troy_s: thanks,  and thanks for coming to the meeting (as i said in the minutes email too)
<nixternal> a project is a collaboration of programs
<bimberi> yes, definitely Ubuntu Marketing.  Launchpad is a global thing
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> for us though, we won't be dealing with programs...our programs are actually projects...but in the case of the launchpad, they are referred to programs because of the dev portions i guess
<nixternal> anyways...SpreadUbuntu, Magazine, and Press Team would be considered "Programs" on the launchpad
<nixternal> all those "Programs" would fall under one project which would be "Ubuntu Marketing"
<sara_> so where would I put the specs for the Ubuntu magazine
<sara_> ?
<nixternal> you would apply those to the "Ubuntu Magazine" Program
<Burgundavia> sara_: specs can be against ubuntu generally
<bimberi> yes i noticed that with some of the artwork specs
<nixternal> is that ok to do Burgundavia?   i brought this up, so there wouldn't be a million specs in the "Ubuntu" stuff
<Burgundavia> ype
<Burgundavia> every other spec is just against ubuntu
<nixternal> see..artwork specs go towards an actual package
<sara_> So where is the Ubuntru Magazine program in Launchapd
<sara_> ?
<nixternal> it isn't there
<nixternal> i was just saying we could look at doing it
<nixternal> only a proposal, or me just thinking out loud
<sara_> ok, I think that we probably want to do it
<nixternal> well, Burgundavia suggests that we just do it agains "Ubuntu"
<nixternal> and then subscribe the MarketingTeam to them
<bimberi> nixternal: yes, but only do _that_ with consultation (ie. to the list)
<nixternal> i guess i will have to from now on ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: your emails have not been ignored, just people have not responded to them
<nixternal> i know Burgundavia..i was pokin' some fun
<bimberi> i think Jan felt that if we create a spec that it would be immediately against the marketin team
<bimberi> +g
<sara_> I though the same thing
<nixternal> it will be agains "ubuntu" and the marketing team will just subscribe to it
<sara_> My main concer is that I am working on some specs right now, but I don't know where to put them. Should I just put them on Ubuntu markeitng?
<nixternal> so to create a spec, you would go to https://launchpad.net and select Ubuntu under the distribution, and add a spec that way
<nixternal> are you talking the wiki?
<nixternal> if you are creating a wiki page for your spec, and it is related to marketing, i would say yes, do /MarketingTeam/Spec
<nixternal> but that is just me
<sara_> I went to Launchapd and them I went to Marketing team, Specs,New Specification
<nixternal> really
<nixternal> if i goto the marketing team, and under specs, all i see is the specs subscribed by the team, i don't see where i can do a "new spec" at
<sara_> Maybe I should just finish the one I am working on an if I make a mistake you sould point me on the right direction
<sara_> New Specification is under assigments
<nixternal> ah well..im gonna go talk to myself for a bit ;)
<nixternal> i shall return
<troy_s> <sara_> so where would I put the specs for the Ubuntu magazine
<troy_s> specs will list under whoever you subscribe to them
<troy_s> meaning the marketing team should probably be subscribed to all the specs.
<troy_s> start with simple... worry about complex as you need.
<troy_s> :)
<troy_s> <nixternal> if i goto the marketing team, and under specs, all i see is the specs subscribed by the team, i don't see where i can do a "new spec" at
<troy_s> You must go to the default ubuntu specs (where ALL specs are listed)
<troy_s> and add a spec from there: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<troy_s> hope that helps folks.
<sara_> hey all I just posted some thing on the specs, if any of you have time please let me know what you think
<adamant1988> hey all.
<nixternal> whee
<adamant1988> wheeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nixternal> oh no
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> I'm downloading the kororaa live cd thing
<adamant1988> what was talked about for the rest of the meeting?
<nixternal> i can't remember
<nixternal> im brain dead
<adamant1988> always cool.
<nixternal> you ever feel like stuff you try to do is impossible to get done?
<nixternal> i feel like that right now...maybe sleep would fix it ;)
<adamant1988> I get discouraged by a lack of progress
<adamant1988> but as long as the energy is kept high progress will continue.
<nixternal> +1
<adamant1988> My problem right now is that A) Spread Ubuntu and the Ubuntu magazine are the first priorities of the team
<adamant1988> Meaning any ideas I have take back burner to the teams project.
<adamant1988> ...
<adamant1988> got booted?
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: do what you want
<Burgundavia> if you don't, you will get bored/tired and leave
<adamant1988> i'll brb
<adamant1988> back
<adamant1988> nixternal__ having connection problems?
<nixternal__> i hate irc
<nixternal__> im going back to aol
<adamant1988> lol, how will you communicate with us then?
<nixternal> stoooopid server
<adamant1988> it loves you too
<adamant1988> nixternal what do you think SpreadUbuntus chance of success is?
<nixternal> the chance is actually excellent as long as it is manned constantly
<troy_s> is there a wiki spec up for spreadubuntu yet?  or a link?  or something?
<nixternal> it can be active today, and not active tomorrow
<adamant1988> I personally think using an advertising method for a browser to advertise an OS is a bit odd.
<troy_s> what exactly is spread ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> that is part of the problem
<Burgundavia> there is no defined idea
<Madpilot> AH! the Ubuntu Marketing ML is starting to break out in marketing pseudo-babble: "How can we synergise our work with other community work."
<adamant1988> the ML is so difficult to keep track of lol
<troy_s> Laf.
<troy_s> Found the topic... At least a paper trail.
<nixternal> im lost in konvo tabs
* nixternal looks up
<nixternal> Burgundavia and wiki moves yet?   i need something else to focus on right now ;)
<nixternal> s/and/any
<Burgundavia> just moved some
<Burgundavia> sorry
<nixternal> haha k
* nixternal looks at CategoryCleanup
<nixternal> i swear, that list gets close to 300, and then i take a couple of days away for other projects and boom..right back up there
<nixternal> hmm...this is the marketing channel..sorry guys ;)
<adamant1988> Has the SpreadUbuntu project REALLY been around since warty?
<bimberi> <troy_s> is there a wiki spec up for spreadubuntu yet?  or a link?  or something?
<bimberi> there's this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<troy_s> yes i saw that in the topic after muddling around.  thank you.
<bimberi> np :)
<Cody> hey
<Cody> any recent activity on spread ubuntu
<Cody> ?
<ormiret> Currently gathering design proposals
<ormiret> there should be a list of tasks apearring real soon now
<Cody> good
<Cody> with ubuntu working so well, i kind of need something to do
<ormiret> :)
<Cody> its amazing that about two years ago ubuntu was first released. And look at where they are now!
<ormiret> yeah, things move fast if you get a bunch of people pulling in the same direction.
<Cody> too true
<Cody> hey
<Burgundavia> nixternal: the person you need to ask for a list is jdub
<nixternal> for?
<nixternal> list?
<nixternal> is jdub == waugh?
<Burgundavia> yep
<nixternal> i have..multiple times...mdke already knows of the issue, and said he would poke him about it
<Burgundavia> nixternal: he travels extensively for canonical, so he is not often available
<nixternal> i know that, that is why i don't stress the issue any more
<nixternal> although, i do feel like emailing him and tell him to change his hackergotchi...everytime i get his blog post from akregator i get a good chuckle for it
<nixternal> s/for/from
<jbrouhard> Whoa.. *NASTY* storm blowing through here, killed power and cable ;(
<kgoetz> lol @ quit
<kgoetz> jbrouhard: :(
<adamant1988> hello all
<kgoetz> hi
* adamant1988 kicks nickserv
<adamant1988> hey sure
<adamant1988> sugar
<adamant1988> ack
<adamant1988> eating and typing = bad
<bimberi> Just for you Madpilot :
<bimberi> <name> is a leading customer driven provider of robust scalable seamless end-to-end IT solutions. We do this through leveraging best-of-breed customer-centric turnkey e-technologies to enable a paradigm shifting synergy between systems and ensure that our customers are provided with a state-of-the-art cutting-edge value-added information experience.
<kgoetz> o_0
* Madpilot chugs the g&t he'd intended to only sip... You are an evil creature, bimberi ;)
<bimberi> :P
<Madpilot> boiled down, that blob of gibberish bimberi just pooped at us really means, "We build good servers for our customers."... I think
<kgoetz> can someone explain hte SU graphical things? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu#head-7ce3d403bd8929ad030974de84db90f022cde3db what are we supposed to do with it?
<Burgundavia> kgoetz: admire the brilliance?
<adamant1988> stare at it
<adamant1988> it'll come to completion quicker
* kgoetz stares, zones out, then wonders what its /supposed/ to do :|
<adamant1988> well it's SUPPOSEd to advertise an operating system the exact same way that a web browser was advertised
<bimberi> Madpilot: i actually made it up one day, there was a website where you could post some marketing speak and it rated the gobbledigookiness of it
* jbrouhard is actually preparing to do some work on my own version of the SU...
<jbrouhard> haven't made any real decisions yet
<adamant1988> the whole SU project confuses me
<kgoetz> adamant1988: :| i'd probably have more idea of what was going on if i could use the bzr repo, but running off a live cd it isnt really going to happen
<adamant1988> what is the bzr repo?
<Madpilot> adamant1988, supposedly, it's the place things are actually supposed to happen - or something like that... </not very helpful>
<adamant1988> so basically.. nothing's going on
<adamant1988> does anyone else think it's slightly odd to try to use the same methods to advertise Ubuntu that were used for FireFox?
<Burgundavia> SU currently fails to have a well decribed purpose
<adamant1988> I mean, yeah joe-schmoe probably uses firefox because of SF, but it's a little different when you're telling them to wipe their hard drive and put Ubuntu on it
<jenda> kgoetz: the graphical things are there to help decide what the site will look like when it's up.
<jenda> They're there ATM for inspiration for other people who want to give ideas.
<jenda> The bzr branch is mainly there to test it for future purposes of Spreadubuntu and the marketing team.
* jenda isn't really here.
<kgoetz> oh, i could play with that stuff,...if i wasnt running live
* kgoetz thought not
<jbrouhard> jenda i got a question
<ormiret> SU isn't just a copy of spreadfirefox with an s/firefox/ubuntu/g It is about formalising efforts that are already underway where users are trying to do marketing for ubuntu
<jbrouhard> what font is used for the ubuntu logo ?
<kgoetz> hte ubuntu logo font
<Madpilot> jbrouhard, Ubuntu-title - it's on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere
<jenda> jbrouhard: wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing , scroll down
<jbrouhard> Thanks
* adamant1988 gives kgoetz +1 for pointing out the obvious
<Madpilot> actually, it's in repos as well - search for ubuntu-ttf, I think
<kgoetz> yay, +1
* bimberi goggled when he saw it was 9858 in size.  Then realised it's bytes
<bimberi> ttf-ubuntu-title is the package btw
* jbrouhard is being a wiseass and doing his own mockup of SU :)
<MenZa> su`?
<kgoetz> spread ubuntu
<jenda> I just got a mockup from kassetra.
<jenda> Not bad
<jbrouhard> :)
<jbrouhard> <-- still playing with graphics
<jbrouhard> Trying to make this look the way i *WANT* it to ;)
<jbrouhard> It's apparently enjoying being a PITA
<adamant1988> ewww pepsi and french onion dip
<Madpilot> ewww Pepsi ;)
<hybrid> ewww Madpilot
* hybrid waves
<jenda> ewww offtopic
<Madpilot> heh
<hybrid> jenda: mine was better :)
<jenda> ;)
<jbrouhard> goes a-hunting for ubuntu logo :)
<jenda> jbrouhard: trademark policy page ;)
<jenda> Can anyone host a png for me?
<jbrouhard> :)
<jbrouhard> I could
<jbrouhard> if my server doesn't decide to puke
<jenda> (I really hate putting it on the wiki as an attachment)
<Madpilot> jenda, the wiki could :)
<hybrid> jenda: imageshack.us
<jenda> imageshack... trustworthy?
<hybrid> never had an issue with it
<jenda> OK
<jenda> done.
<jenda> now bzr ;)
<Madpilot> jenda, share the png now it's on imageshack?
<jenda> http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=spreadubuntu1rc.png
<jenda> It's on the wiki too.
<Madpilot> hmm... what would happen to that design on narrower/smaller screens?
<jenda> No ID
<jenda> I'll have the sources soon
<jbrouhard> Hmm
<jbrouhard> jenda: I hope you don't mind if i literazlly copy and paste your text ? :p
<jenda> jbrouhard: I hope ubuntu.com didn't when I did so... ;)
<MenZa> jenda: want me to go ahead and give it ago?
<jenda> MenZa: yes :)
<MenZa> Right, I might just do that then.
<MenZa> If I can find time to it, that is.
<jenda> I want everyone to go ahead and give it a go, as long as they won't mind if their work doesn't get used in the end. OTOH, I think we'll end up with an amalgam of the proposals, so every input will have it's fruit.
<jenda> Nice cloak, kgoetz. I miss it ;)
<jbrouhard> Okay
<jbrouhard> I think i'm almost ready with this first attempt
<MenZa>  jenda I read that as 'analgame'.
<kgoetz> :) i like it (esp. now the serial number is gone)
<MenZa> ;\
<jbrouhard> jenda:  I'm reviewing some of my work before I submit this ok?  I still have a few things I wanna fix tho
<jenda> Sure - you can review after submitting as well, of course.
<jenda> Or better: submit more ;)
<jbrouhard> I plan to submit at least three, if I'm lucky
<jbrouhard> Okay.
<jbrouhard> how to submit.. E-mail or just give you the link here ?
<jenda> link is good enough
<jenda> Or you can just add it to the wiki yourself, if you wish
<jenda> I'll put it in bzr too
<jenda> If there are source files, I'd be glad if you could email me a package ;)
<jbrouhard> Right now
<jbrouhard> I'm just using Adobe Photoshop
<jbrouhard> Okay.. here's my first try'
<jbrouhard> http://www.jbrouhard.com/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu1.jpg
<jbrouhard> Any feed back from anyone on that ?
<jenda> j'sec ;)
<jbrouhard> k
<jenda> I like it :
<jenda> :)
<jenda> a lot.
<jenda> the circle of friends is a little too far to the right, IMO...
<jbrouhard> That's an easy fix ;)
<jenda> ... and the grey bar is unnecessary IMO... while the entire top bar could be substituted with the one on all the other ubuntu pages ;)
<jenda> matthewrevell! nick spamming...
<jenda> ;)
<jenda> and hello :)
<matthewrevell> Sorry, forgot I was signed in here. It was a joke in another channel :)
<matthewrevell> How did the meeting go?
<jenda> I came late, but it went rather well, I think.
<matthewrevell> Cool.
<matthewrevell> I'll read the logs
<jbrouhard> hrm
<jbrouhard> Wild idea
<jbrouhard> just for shits, I'm thinking of replicating one of the banners from the ubuntu.com pages.
<jenda> hello imbrandon
<jenda> and ompaul ;)
<ompaul> and me?
<ompaul> I do not warrent a greeting of my own?  ;-)
<ompaul> hi jenda
<imbrandon> heya jenda
<imbrandon> lol ompaul
* jenda crafts ompaul a handmade greeting
<ompaul> haha
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install ompaul-greeting-custom-0ubuntu1
<ompaul> ahh thanks
<jenda> kintaro?
<jenda> Well if it ain't... ;)
<kintaro> hi jenda.whats up?
<kintaro> yes..what is it jenda?sory for late replay... ;)
<adamant1988> hello all
<bigtoe> good <insert time of day> adamant
<adamant1988> yay
<adamant1988> I'm ticked.
<bigtoe> 'bout what?
<adamant1988> I had this wonderful idea for a user interface that could really push Ubuntu to being different.
<adamant1988> and it's ALREADY BEEN DONE. almost exactly like I dreamed up
<bigtoe> that's too bad
<adamant1988> i'll say
<kgoetz> :|
<adamant1988> symphony os  =\
<bigtoe> hmm
<bigtoe> i have never heard of the mezzo desktop
<adamant1988> it's clean, elegant, and widget based.
<bigtoe> yeah, it looks good
<adamant1988> basically it eliminates bars and menus
<bigtoe> corner targets are a good idea
<adamant1988> Yeah I thought of that as a way to eleminate bars
<adamant1988> and then I saw a screenshot of symphony last night and I'm liek "son of a..."
<bigtoe> i would have a question about the functionality with dual monitors though
<bigtoe> corner targets would not be as useful with two monitors
<_sara> or a widescreen
<adamant1988> i'm not sure how it handles dual monitors
<adamant1988> but I imagine wide screen is the same as default
<_sara> yeah but corners are not so attractive targets
<kgoetz> why is that setup so much better? (looking at this screenshot http://www.symphonyos.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=30 )
<adamant1988> did I say better? no I said unique, simple, clean, and elegant.... I don't think it offers anymore functionality than with the one we use now... it just looks cooler
<kgoetz> oh ok
* kgoetz misread tehn
* kgoetz is probably to much of a gnome your-system-has-panels addict to get it.
<adamant1988> haha, I just want to see ubuntu be unique
<adamant1988> and it was a good idea until I found out it had been done... so I'm back to the drawing board
* kgoetz sugests E17 as standard - thats unique
<_sara> I don;t think that it depends so mush in ubuntu as mush as gnome or kde or whatever you use
<adamant1988> yeah, I just don't expect gnome or kde to really ever do anything different.
<bigtoe> i don't think that you would want to change the ui too much if you want to get ubuntu to the masses...you will want them to see something that they are familiar with.
<adamant1988> are they familiar with mac os X?
<kgoetz> adamant1988: afaik gnome used to operate like E does now - so it does change
<bigtoe> it does look *similar* to windows
<kgoetz> is osx experiance relevent o_0
<bigtoe> it may not act the same, but the look is there
<kgoetz> 2 panels not one - dont make it 'os x; like
<adamant1988> no it was an example
<adamant1988> OS X isn't too much like windows, but people want it, and if not for the price more people would be using it.
<adamant1988> IMO when people switch desktops they don't want the exact same experience as they were having, they want something newer and more 'fresh'. (like say, Max OS X).
<bigtoe> like this? http://manzi.weblogs.us/archives/mydesk.jpg
<bigtoe> :)
<adamant1988> yeah, like vista
<adamant1988> vista is a good example, it provides a newer look and all sorts of fun features to help give users a 'new experience'.
<adamant1988> while maintaining compatibility with the old one
<_sara> but it looks a bit too crowded
<adamant1988> that's because that person has no concept of deskspace and added a whole bunch of crap
<_sara> well most screenshot I seen look crowded with their widget bar on the side
<bigtoe> unfortunately, I agree. I think that vista is going to do well
<adamant1988> vista will do reasonably well i think
<_sara> I don;t lie that widget bar on the side that I've seen in other screnshots it looks big
<adamant1988> a lot of people are going to be hesitant to upgrade.
<adamant1988> I don't want to have to put another gig of ram in my machine just to make vista run well.
<bigtoe> that is a good point
<_sara> I have the beta and it uses a gig just standing still
<adamant1988> I didn't bother with the beta...
<bigtoe> is that the memory manager grabbing a bunch of ram and dishing it out as needed?
<adamant1988> I figure I might end up getting it preloaded on a computer and play with it then.
<adamant1988> regardless I'm downloading the symphonyos live cd
<_sara> I don't think so because when I open another program M ram goes up
<adamant1988> right now I'm going to burn kororaa
<bigtoe> hmm...that's not so good
<bigtoe> i have been trying to press the issue here at work that we don't need windows
<_sara> I know, specailly since I use windows for my arch 3d work and they usually use alot of ram so for 3d so I think vista is not so attractive for 3d or visualization
<bigtoe> before we have to upgrade to vista
<_sara> I hav eus linux for about two yeara sna d it is amazing how far and fast its moving, soon I think it would be serius competiton
<_sara> probably around the time vistas come out
<adamant1988> you mean suse?
<_sara> I meant use, and I mean suse and Ubuntu
<adamant1988> Suse is doing a good job with the UI
<adamant1988> although they're much more windows like than I would like personally
<_sara> They shoudl both be ready for an average user desktop, I am also looking foward to the next kde and gnome
<adamant1988> what is supposed to happen with the next gnome?
<_sara> I don't think much, but I saw some scrreshot of different things. I can't find the links, but KDE 4 sound interesting, different
<adamant1988> supposed to be
<adamant1988> but it maintains a look like windows appeal so I doubt it will be THAT different
<_sara> Also, some of the work that is going on with fluendo and gstreamer sounds interesting
<adamant1988> what's that?
<adamant1988> I mean the work
<_sara> Elisa, to handle your tv and picture, Instabul, screen recording session. I am looking for the link to more stuff
<adamant1988> ok I'm popping in kororaa brb
<adamant1988> further proof that XGL and this computer do not get along
<nixternal> bah
<adamant1988> boom chaka laka
<nixternal> hm...that smphonyos look purty
<nixternal> fvwm has come a long way..i tried it back during the blackbox days
<adamant1988> that's not completely fvvm
<adamant1988> it's something called mezzo desktop
<nixternal> mezzo is nothing more then the widgets, wallpaper and such
<nixternal> you can do everything you see with fvwm...but fvwm has been known to be disfunctional at times
<adamant1988> meh...
<adamant1988> but the widgets are part of the experience
<adamant1988> they're the menus and everything for the system
<nixternal> i like functional, not pretty
<nixternal> thats why i love my kde desktop
<adamant1988> I like pretty AND functional
<nixternal> it is way functional, with a hint of hawtness to it ;)
<bigtoe> nixternal, what does your loco focus on?
<nixternal> everything
<nixternal> spreading ubuntu in a sense
<bigtoe> we will not be able to focus on everything...so far there are only 3 active members and 4 lurkers
<nixternal> i have 10 active and a million lurkers
<nixternal> so it is a building process...we are going to do a "Chicago Fest/Days" things that I hope will attract a lot of people
<nixternal> just a day in the city having fun, and marketing!!!
<adamant1988> yay marketing
<adamant1988> am I one of the three active members?
<bigtoe> we have a non-profit here that refurbs old hardware and loads debian...i am going to try to talk them into ubuntu
<bigtoe> adamant...3 members in my loco
<adamant1988> oh ok
<adamant1988> gee no wonder I can't add specs to the launchpad
<adamant1988> I don't have the option to.
<bigtoe> i do not have an option for add either
<adamant1988> I spent an entire day feeling like an idiot because i couldn't figure out how to add the specs I'm supposed to be able to ad
<adamant1988> add
<adamant1988> and I don't even have the option.
<adamant1988> +1 for that idea. =\
<bigtoe> adamant: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+addspec
<adamant1988> oh I know how to add them to ubuntus page
<adamant1988> but not the marketing team one
<adamant1988> I apparently am not allowed to
<nixternal> you add it to ubuntu, and subscribe the marketing
<nixternal> team
<adamant1988> ah, ok
<nixternal> we may not like them, but i have to admit, they have information we could possibly use in the future..so w/o further ado...i present to you
<nixternal> https://partner.microsoft.com/global/salesmarketing/
<nixternal> world wide style ^^
<nixternal> https://partner.microsoft.com/US/salesmarketing/
<nixternal> state side (done in the "west siiiiiiiieeeede voice"
<nixternal> http://search.microsoft.com/results.aspx?mkt=en-US&setlang=en-US&q=marketing
<nixternal> and that would be links to everything marketing for them..maybe we can use their stuff against them ;)
* nixternal laughs dr. evil style
<bigtoe> rapid exonomic justification framework...
<bigtoe> economic even
<nixternal> hehe
<bigtoe> Find: Windows Replace with: ubuntu
<nixternal> gahahah
<nixternal> cheatin' big time
<bigtoe> and i am sure that microsoft never "borrowed" code from anyone
<Klaidas> :D
<nixternal> hahah bigtoe
<nixternal> that is getting quoted somehow, someway
<adamant1988> =\
<adamant1988> are we only good for borrowind concepts?
<adamant1988> borrowing*
<bigtoe> that was a joke adamant
<adamant1988> actually, I'm referring to using the info from microsoft.
<nixternal> show me an original concept and i will give you all the money in the world
<nixternal> original concepts were used up in the 60's
<adamant1988> does that mean we're still doomed to do things that other people/organizations have done/are doing?
<nixternal> no and yes
<nixternal> yes and no
<nixternal> maybe maybe not
<nixternal> if you can do something original, then go for it, otherwise you build off a collaboration of other's ideas ;)
<bigtoe> you forgot perhaps perhaps not
<nixternal> tis how it usually works
<nixternal> thanks bigtoe
<adamant1988> I wish the Ubuntu devs saw it that way too.
<jenda> nixternal: rofl @ your movie quotes up there ;)
<nixternal> Ubuntu dev's are to busy
<nixternal> movie quotes?
<nixternal> did i miss something
<adamant1988> Symphony OS is pretty watered down.
<adamant1988> I've got it running on my laptop right now, configuration options past wallpaper =0.
<jenda> nixternal: the 'state side' and dr. evil style fit together well ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> why thank you
<nixternal> jenda: plans for a http://marketing.ubuntu.com   and if so, what are they?
<nixternal> i was thinking, that the world should see a beautifully structured m.u.c and the team use the wiki for work, design, implementation and what not...just 2 cents...a thought i had while sitting on..erm,...in my other office ;)
<jenda> Well, I wanted to have a file repo there for in progress works, but it's not happening it seems. Perhaps a browser-accessible repo of files automatically synced with bzr
<nixternal> i was thinking more of a "front page" for the marketing "project" and use the wiki for the marketing "team"
<jenda> (It's not happening because bzr and wiki were chosen by the rest to serve the purpose)
<jenda> OK
<nixternal> "thinking" being the main word there ;)
<jenda> not sure whatcha mean
<nixternal> let me find an example..carry on ;)  i shall find one here in a minute
<jbrouhard> Okay jenda
<jenda> jbrouhard: wussup? ;)
<jbrouhard> second revision ready to go, but did you say yuou didn't need those links such as "home, about, floss,' etc ?
* jbrouhard thought they were needed based on that site map...
<nixternal> where is the 2nd revision jbrouhard?
<jbrouhard> Not up yet
<nixternal> well hurry already
<nixternal> ;)
<jbrouhard> I want to make sure those links aren't needed yet ;)
<jbrouhard> *looks at nixternal*...
* nixternal winks
<jbrouhard> I'll hurry up to kick your butt ;)
<nixternal> listen here honkey chan
<adamant1988> grrr.. how can I reset my beagle index so that it will reindex everything?
<nixternal> i have no clue, as i had major issues with beagle on my system
<nixternal> so i stopped "trying" to use it
<nixternal> plus, everything that is important, is already filed away neatly on my system..so it is easy to goto and find
<jbrouhard> Hmm
<jbrouhard> *notes I need to do some "spring cleaning" of my own file system :)
<nixternal> cd /
<jbrouhard> right now, it's a cluttered *MESS*
<nixternal> rm -rf ~/*
<jbrouhard> I knew it
<nixternal> best cleaning you can do
<jbrouhard> Nixternal dies :)
<nixternal> whats new
<jbrouhard> :)
<nixternal> im always dieing
<jbrouhard> lol
<jbrouhard> could be worse, man
<nixternal> fedora and ubuntu text are pretty close to being the same
<nixternal> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Marketing
<nixternal> i like their colors, and their logos...that page is pretty clean and to the point
<nixternal> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Ambassadors
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Ambassadors/Awards   <- stuff like that keeps moral high
<jbrouhard> jenda: are the links for "home, about, community, FLOSS" absolutely necessary, or can the designs go without them ?
<jenda> jbrouhard: I prefer without, in fact
<jbrouhard> Okeydoke
<jbrouhard> Second version about to hit the web
<jenda> jbrouhard: where's the first?
<jbrouhard> Wow.. this is sweet
<jbrouhard> http://www.jbrouhard.com/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu2.jpg
<jbrouhard> first is http://www.jbrouhard.com/spreadubuntu/spreadubuntu1.jpg
<nixternal> oh ya..i like the 2nd one
<MenZa> I hate both.
<MenZa> Soryr.
<jenda> very slick :)
<nixternal> the first was to solid..i like the title bar up top..the drop shadow and hwat not
<MenZa> Sorry.
<jbrouhard> lol
* MenZa gets a go at it.
<nixternal> let us see MenZa?
<MenZa> jenda: any special requests.
<MenZa> nixternal: I'm only starting now.
<nixternal> ahh
<jenda> jbrouhard: I'd make the bar thinner... and if we have a bar, why not the original ubuntu bar?
<nixternal> ok
<jbrouhard> you mena the top banner ?
<Cody> I think they need curved edges
<nixternal> im all for original
<jenda> jbrouhard: what's your name? I'm putting them on the wiki
<nixternal> http://www.ubuntu.com/spreadubuntu
<nixternal> don't click it
<jbrouhard> My full name ?
<jbrouhard> or Wiki one ?
<jenda> wiki good enough
<jbrouhard> JoeBrouhard
<jenda> MenZa: Yes - one request...
<nixternal> it isn't there..but im saying..i think it should all blend...i believe that "spreadubuntu" and/or "marketing" need to be incorporated/blended into the main page/setup
<MenZa> jenda: aha?
<jbrouhard> pretty much the same as my real name anyway
<jenda> MenZa: make it R - O - K !!!
<nixternal> haha
<MenZa> Right
<MenZa> I suggest we use Tango icons.
<jenda> Feel free to try.
<jenda> We can decide once we see ;)
<jenda> MenZa: you know I want: graphical, simple to understand withing a few seconds of staring-at, artistic, fresh, new. If it's weird, it's good :-D
<MenZa> jenda: I'll try.
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> Does the average Linux user have "Century Gothic"? The font?
<jenda> If it's default in ubuntu, it's OK
<jbrouhard> Actually, if the font is embedded in graphics
<MenZa> I don't know if it is, jenda.
<jbrouhard> it won't matter if the end user has it or not ;)
<jenda> jbrouhard: +1
<jbrouhard> however if it's used for actual web text, that's an iffy thing
<MenZa> jbrouhard: I prefer not to use graphical text, if I can avoid it.
<jbrouhard> Mine are grpahical text for illustration purposes :)
* jbrouhard has never seen Century Gothic for a font on a webpage before.  heh.
<jenda> jbrouhard: you think you could email me the source of those two? I want to click them on the black market.
<jbrouhard> In graphics, sure.  for actual text ?  Hell if I know.
<jenda> Er... the bazaar I mean.
<jbrouhard> LOL!
<MenZa> jbrouhard: I have a lot.
<jbrouhard> they're PSD's, so no problem
<MenZa> Right.
<MenZa> So
<jenda> PSD... ah :)
<MenZa> Do WE have a logo?
<jenda> Dunn't matter, it should still be there
<jenda> MenZa: yes
<jenda> the UBUNTU logo ;)
<MenZa> jenda: show me.
<MenZa> ...that sucks.
<jbrouhard> Okay, Where shall i send you the originals ?
<jbrouhard> i need to save the 2nd one first
<jenda> MenZa: it's all that is needed and useful.
<jbrouhard> Please note
<MenZa> jenda: we need something unique
<jenda> jbrouhard:
<jenda> @ubuntu.com
<jbrouhard> that both PSDs have "unseen" layers right now.  That's how I tend to work my graphics
<jbrouhard> i can clean it up if need be
<jenda> MenZa: please... logos are for branding. We have discussed this so many times. Does the art team have a logo? Does ubuntu.cz have logo?
<Burgwork> the last likely does
<Burgwork> but they have a reason to
<jenda> jbrouhard: it's for people who want to expand on your work, so act as you see fit. It's probably not necessary to clean that up.
<Burgwork> MenZa, does the marketing dept of MS or IBM have a seperate logo from the corporate one?
<jenda> Burgwork: http://ubuntu.cz/ I see none ;)
<MenZa> Burgwork: are we the official marketing team then :P?
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> ubuntu canada and ubuntu aussie have one
<MenZa> My apologies.
<jbrouhard> Ok
<Burgwork> but then again, IBM Canada is slightly different than IBM world
<jbrouhard> Jenda: sending email.  Dunno if gmail wants to play nice w/ me today.
<jenda> Well, we (.cz) have a logo, but it's only used on the wiki - to show how proud we are of it... or at least how the author is. (/me isn't on great terms there)
<jbrouhard> Ah, yes it sent.  You should have mail soon
<jenda> gotcha )
<jenda> :)
<jbrouhard> That's two designs for ya
<jbrouhard> I might give my self a 3rd shot, but I don't know if I have enough tacky tricks up my sleeve to try it
<jbrouhard> <-- has two more designs to deal with, totally unrelated to Ubuntu
<MenZa> So what is it, See it, Ship it etc.?
<jbrouhard> BBL
<MenZa> jenda: what's the wordplay
<MenZa> See it, Ship it, Get it etc.
<MenZa> jenda!
<jenda> ya ya ya :)
<jenda> See it, Try it, Get it, Shipit, SPREADIT
<jenda> what was your question?
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misg/new.png
<MenZa> Alrright.
<nixternal> i love when it doesn't work
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> nixternal: nothing there
<nixternal> http://home.comcast.net/~nixternal/images/misc/new.png
<bigtoe> that is a great not found page nix
<nixternal> i don't know whats up with the marketing button..but thats not the way it looks in gimp
<nixternal> anyways, you get the idea
<nixternal> instead of marketing it could be SpreadUbuntu in the button
<nixternal> imho:  SpreadUbuntu & anything Marketing should not look different then http://www.ubuntu.com
<bigtoe> agree
<nixternal> i think we spend to much time trying out things to be "different"..maybe we could progress a heck of a lot quicker, if we stick with what is there and what works... honest opinion again
<jenda> I tihnk Spreadubuntu can look different if we decide for a fresh new thing. But _if_ there's a top bar, it sohuld be Ubuntu.
<MenZa> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/4106/spreadubuntu1at.png <- I got bored and started sucking in the end. The base is there though
<nixternal> if you keep with the Ubuntu top bar, then everything below should look similar
<nixternal> i like the fact that it is clean
<nixternal> im for clean and effective..right to the point
<nixternal> i hate going to a site and thinking ok, this is where it is...when it isn't...so now i have to go looking for it again
<nixternal> maybe im just an e.tard though
<nixternal> but im always thinking about the "new guy"
<nixternal> which is a flaw, and a good thing all wrapped up into one
<ompaul> nixternal, your using a word that marketing considers important - without using its name
<ompaul> consistant
<ompaul> consistant look and feel
<MenZa> ompaul: amen.
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> unlike me
<ompaul> this is really important if you want people to see what is going on
<nixternal> im not consistant in look and feel ;)
<MenZa> <- go bed?
<nixternal> however, ubuntuforums looks horrible trying to be consistent
<MenZa> I love it.
<nixternal> i like the old layout much better
<nixternal> if they keep the new layout, they need to shrink the "current or latest" message portion, as that makes it look kind of trashy to me
<ompaul> people look at stuff first it is data: then they see it as organised data - or information - then it becomes knowledge which is useful patterns, this leads to level one creative thinking - understanding (groking) then wisdom or "systems thinking" this is the top level of where you can get to - we should be careful when we operate in the top level "if and when" with "why", assume that they already be ready to hand them "how and what"
<ompaul> http://www.devel.co.uk/article/161/moving-up-the-advocacy-hierachy
<ompaul> not my own thinking
<ompaul> :-)
* ThunderStruck gave up thinking for lent and decided im better off like this ;)
<bigtoe> wildtangent's example, other than the dapper color scheme is just about right on the money
<jenda> I disagree: it has 5 sets of links on it, plus the 'back home' link on the logo.
<bigtoe> i mean as far as being consistant with ubuntu.com
<jenda> well, it has the top bar if that's what you mean.
<jenda> Spreadubuntu needs to be a lot simpler than u.c
<bigtoe> so you are thinking more like  jbrouhard's second example?
<jenda> That is more to my tastes, yes.
<jenda> I'd add a back ground, perhaps.
<jenda> Make it lighter... it's a little boxed-in.
<bigtoe> i agree it does look a bit boxed, but the white background, imo, is very clean and professional
<jenda> it's very nice, I like it.
<jenda> Finding things that can be improved is what I do :)
<jenda> Wait... no, finding the bed is what I should be doing instead...
<jenda> zZz
<bigtoe> are you in gmt?
<bigtoe> utc
<bigtoe> whatever you want to call it
<jenda> +2
<jenda> Good night
<bigtoe> g'night
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-15
<Cody> its quiet....
* a1ecks waves hellp
<a1ecks> *hello
<jbrouhard> *scrolls up....*
<nixternal> scroll down
<jbrouhard> debating my webpages I see ;)
<Burgundavia> nixternal: members skill lists are a nice, but I am not certain how pratical they are, due to the transitory nature of volunteers
<nixternal> i know..and the fact nobody has really provided feedback on it...im thinking the same thing
<adamant1988> Feedback on what?
<Burgundavia> adamant1988: proposal to have competencies listed on the wiki
<adamant1988> let me guess... mailing list?
<nixternal> of course
<nixternal> the mailing list is where everything is worked out
<nixternal> well...that is where all my brainfarts go
<adamant1988> gah, no wonder I'm so behind on stuff
<adamant1988> I can't follow the mailing list...
<adamant1988> Thats one area where having ADD really gets me.
<adamant1988> It's not that I don't have the will to sit there and sift through 50 different emails about the same thing, I just don't have the attention span for it =\
<nixternal> lol
<adamant1988> see you think I'm joking lol...
<nixternal> i know your not..you told me b4 about it....but the way you put it is funny
<adamant1988> lol
<adamant1988> the good news is that it makes me an excellent beta tester
<adamant1988> I never stay on one program for too long and I almost always end up trying things that other people haven't.
<nixternal> see..now that was funny
<adamant1988> ok... sure.
<nixternal> i think im at the point where i need some guidance
<adamant1988> guidance on what?
<nixternal> i gotta go do 2 quick wiki tasks
<nixternal> bbiaf
<adamant1988> mmmmm... poki....
<troy_s> how goes progress in marketing land?
<adamant1988> have you ever seen a chicken with it's head cut off?
<nixternal> heh
<Burgundavia> rofl
* nixternal starts up SpreadKubuntu campaign
* adamant1988 starts us spread butter campaign
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> need to start up something
<adamant1988> jenda informed me that they're going to try to keep new projects out of the loop until spread ubuntu or the magazine is up
<nixternal> i put out the "wiki page needs info" email over 24 hours ago, and i don't think there has been one hit on it
<adamant1988> I'm placing my hope squarely on the magazine because I recently heard that spread ubuntu has been around since warty?
<nixternal> so..i think i am going to do what i am going to do, and if they don't like it, well guess what?
<nixternal> too bad so sad!!!
<Burgundavia> not really
<Burgundavia> the idea has been around
<nixternal> this sitting around waiting is horrible
<Burgundavia> idea != implementation
<nixternal> actually every idea we have has been around somewhere
<nixternal> burg is exactly right
<adamant1988> Yeah, my ideas for spread ubuntu are limited... it's jendas brain child from what I can gather
<adamant1988> he's very passionate about it
<nixternal> nothing but ideas, with nothing to show for them, but countless pages on the wiki with useless information
<nixternal> hybrid: don't you do desing stuff?
<nixternal> design
<nixternal> haha
<adamant1988> nixternal if you want my competancies i'll give them to you :)
* nixternal thinks i am going to nix that project
<jenda> good morning
<nixternal> people will start using it as a resume..and we know that everyone lies on those as it is
<nixternal> mornin' jenda
<adamant1988> everybody lies nixternal
<nixternal> you wake up when im goin' to bed..you need to change your schedule around to fit mine ;)
<nixternal> true adamant1988
<adamant1988> you should have expected that.
<nixternal> some worse then others too
<jenda> adamant1988: I only said I'll be against new projects, because I'd like folks to focus on SU, UM and MRP.
<nixternal> MRP?
<nixternal> im lost there
<adamant1988> must be a new one
<jenda> My word isn't all that heavy, though, so if the project is good, and the team wants it - it'll be there
<jenda> Media Relations Project
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> i knew it was something with pr
<adamant1988> Is there any way we could get canonical to change the size and shape of the stickers they distribute to look more like... oh say... disks?
<nixternal> no
<nixternal> but we could make them
<adamant1988> I'd burn a crap load of Ubuntu CDs if they would look professional, stickers could help.
<nixternal> actually adamant1988 you could create that as a brainstorming spec and pray someone is interested in it ;)
<nixternal> lightscribe if you want to do that
<nixternal> stickers are garbage
<nixternal> pretty soon they start peeling off and they can wreak havoc on a drive
<adamant1988> can I even get lightscribe to work on a linux system?
<nixternal> good question
<hybrid> nixternal: i suck at web design
<nixternal> i dont' see why not...as the lightscribe supposedly acts as a printer
<nixternal> thx hybrid, next?
<nixternal> ;)
<adamant1988> I think i'm going to google that a bit more before I try investing $70 in an external light scriber
<Burgundavia> I don't think so
<nixternal> jenda: i think i am going to fill in the blanks for the wiki, and then come next meeting possibly vote on them, or i can present them to the mailing list for yays/nays/and heresays ;)
<jenda> OK
* jenda has to run.
<jenda> I'll be rather busy today, expect me tomorrow for best results :)
<adamant1988> yay freespire is out!
<nixternal> l8r jenda
<Burgundavia> hmm, mathew revell is a member of the freespire board
<nixternal> freespire...anything with spire in it scares me
<adamant1988> haha
<adamant1988> if only I could have YOUR attitude... me I'm selfish.  As long as my needs as a user are met I'm happy
<nixternal> my needs will never be met
<nixternal> the only thing i am missing with Linux
<nixternal> CAD
<nixternal> otherwise i have everything
<nixternal> i think i need to set up a windows box just to have cad..im affraid that by not using it, im loosing it
<adamant1988> there is a CAD system that novell has listed... but I don't suppose you'd use it
<nixternal> i would if it was decent
<nixternal> i hate novell with a passion...but
<adamant1988> it's not their app
<nixternal> is it qt or gtk?
<adamant1988> not sure I'll link you
<adamant1988> http://www.novell.com/products/suselinux/commercial.html
<adamant1988> it's arcas
<adamant1988> arcad
<Burgundavia> gnomefiles lists a few cad programs
<Burgundavia> that arcad is neither gtk or qt
<Burgundavia> maybe java/swing or awt
<adamant1988> god beagle is the best thing since swiss cheese.
<nixternal> g'nite
<jenda> night
<jenda> nixternal: ping
<jenda> :)
<adamant1988> hello alll
<nixternal> jenda: pong?
<jenda> pling...
<jenda> but I forgot what I wanted ;)
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> Ah, I got it :)
<nixternal> i was only 6 hours ago ;)
<jenda> You still want a mailing list?
<nixternal> it rather
<nixternal> yes jenda
<nixternal> but i got info back this morning about it
<nixternal> i think at least
<Rinchen> nix if you strike out let me know..I can host you one as a backup plan
<jenda> Rinchen: wuzzat?
<jenda> ah
<Rinchen> and did you make member? I put a +1 into mako for you before I had to leave
<jenda> nixternal: ">
<jenda> Requests for new lists should be sent to rt@admin.canonical.com"
<nixternal> ya i seen that
<jenda> nixternal: that's from Sounder, by silbs
<jenda> Ah OK.
<nixternal> but jdub replied saying no, the mailmain one is still the correct one
<nixternal> confusing ;)
<nixternal> but i am sending one to rt, you can count on that ;)
<Rinchen> and Seveas is updating the CC so I see your status
<nixternal> my status?
<nixternal> like a plane at o'hare, im in a "holding" formation
<Rinchen> see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<Rinchen> says you are on hold
<nixternal> as in, i have no clue what is going on
<nixternal> heh, well monday morning, i am going for kubuntu membership if it doesn't come through ;)
<nixternal> by then
<Rinchen> :-)
<nixternal> im really just interested in getting Chicago official truthfully
<nixternal> the personal membership would be an added bonus
<jenda> I doubt mako will even think of declining.
<nixternal> Rinchen: did that meeting make our teams "Official"?
<nixternal> jenda, not to be arrogant, but me either ;)
<Rinchen> yes
<nixternal> well then..i am happy
* nixternal emails rt to see if he can get even happier!!!
* Rinchen smiles.
* jenda is especially excited abotu the Kurdish team.
<nixternal> ya, the kurdish team has been busy thats for sure
<jenda> Hey, none of you interested in ordering ubuntu case stickers from me? :)
<jenda> You can give out/resell in your area.
* nixternal is making some too cuz jenda did ;)
<nixternal> i bought a case badge sticker kit from directron.com and i am going to try them out
<MenZa> I have a ton.
<MenZa> But I don't have time to send them out :(
<MenZa> I have like.. 200 case stickers.
<MenZa> Professional prints.
<MenZa> But I have not the time, nor the money to ship 'em out.
<jenda> hmm
<MenZa> jenda: if you pay me a few bucks, I'll send you a huge stack for you to distribute ;P
<MenZa> Sometime.
<MenZa> interested?
<jenda> I'll have a batch of 1000 soon to come from the shop...
<MenZa> oh.
<jenda> but tell me - what's the price and the number?
<MenZa> I have no idea.
<MenZa> I have like 200 or so.
<MenZa> A few bucks, $20 max.
<MenZa> Actually
<MenZa> Give me a flickr account and they're yours.
<MenZa> $25.
<MenZa> ;)
<MenZa> I could probably get you some more.
<jenda> I'd be able to pay you as soon as the first paypal payments come in.
<jenda> But...
<jenda> No, actually - no buts. The price is fair :)
<MenZa> You have a deal.
<MenZa> I'm gonna start checking what the postage is later today.
<jenda> Unless they say designed for :)
<jenda> tell me they don't...
<MenZa> They say 'Powered by Ubuntu/Edubuntu/Kubuntu'
<jenda> Oh great :)
<jenda> How many of each are there?
<MenZa> (well seperately. Powered by /either/)
<MenZa> Least Edu, then Ku and mostly Ubuntu.
<MenZa> Not entirely sure.
<MenZa> I print in loose numbers--23 then, 100 then, a few more then and so.
<jenda> OK - I'll tell you as soon as I have enough cash on paypal and send it from there, since I can't withdraw pp funds here :-D
<jenda> MenZa: I'm in the Czech Republic, not sure how much the postage is, but I doubt it'll be over $3
<jenda> MenZa: did you say $20 or $25? :)
<jenda> The great thing is that I'll be able to show them to my printer and ask for higher quality if yours are better.
<MenZa> flickr account, $25 for a year ;)
<MenZa> jenda: lol
<MenZa> Mine are moderate-high quality.
<jenda> damn you ;)
<jenda> so are mine.
<MenZa> Scan it?
<jenda> No, i made them.
<jenda> http://www.tikal26.net/ubuntu/Samolepka-EN.png
<jenda> http://www.tikal26.net/ubuntu/Samolepka-NC.png
<jenda> From svgs given by... some guy on the forum :)
<jenda> MenZa: will we be able to solve that by sending $25 to your paypal? It seems you need to reg on flickr yourself.
<MenZa> jenda: hmm.. could you do that for me? Please :)?
<MenZa> PayPal has all these stupid fees: (
<jenda> hmm, not sure - you need a yahoo account - shall I make one for it?
<MenZa> Sure, if you want to.
<jenda> (the fee would be... $0.30 + 3.6% = $1.20... OK)
<jenda> MenZa: shall I use your name etc?
<MenZa> Please, I'm okay with that.
<jenda> ... and what is your name? :)
<jenda> can't recognise you in LP
<MenZa> Lasse Havelund
<MenZa> LP?
<jenda> launchpad
<jenda> OK
<jenda> U.S.?
<MenZa> Denmark :)
<MenZa> Vifdam 61
<MenZa> 6000 Kolding
<MenZa> Denmark
<MenZa> Is my full address
<MenZa> I'm not that fuzzy about it.
<jenda> Ah, denmark, that'll make the shipping easier :)
<MenZa> (everyone, /clear)
<MenZa> jenda: how so?
<MenZa> Your location?
<jenda> /cheaper
<jenda> Czech Republic
<MenZa> Oh cool
<MenZa> brb
<jenda> OMG, yahoo is so... inasive. the password is MenZa, and the security question is "what is your pet" - the answer is jenda.
<jenda> MenZa: what's the postcode to there?
<jenda> (I entered my birthdate, so that it reminds you every year... :-D)
<MenZa> jenda: ..postcode :S?
<MenZa> Postalcode? It's 6000
<MenZa> City's Kolding
<jenda> Ah, OK :
<jenda> :)
<jenda> email?
<jenda> (careful about spam - the chan is logged)
<MenZa> jenda: let's take it back here
<jenda> yep
<MenZa> so, can I have that e-mail :D?
<MenZa> I'll send them to Gunnzi for free then ^^
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> just a sec...
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMemberHowto
<jenda> There, MenZa
<nixternal> jenda: need an opinion here...i don't want to make anyone mad...jdub replied to the sounder post saying mailman@lists, when jane said rt@..canonical
<nixternal> which one would you do?
<nixternal> wrong question
<nixternal> would you still send to rt?
<jenda> Do rt, because you already did mailman
<jenda> I would. I'm very, very persistant ;)
* nixternal points to jenda if a flame mail comes back ;)
<MenZa> jenda: too much hassle :(
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> nixternal: it's a deal.
<jenda> Did you say you're getting stickers printed?
<nixternal> done deal
<nixternal> im going to probably print some today
<jenda> nixternal: is that home-printing?
<nixternal> right now it is
<nixternal> Your ticket has been
<nixternal> assigned an ID of [rt.admin.canonical.com #14149] .
<nixternal> i like rt for sure!!!
<nixternal> the first 'mailing list' response i have seen ;)
<MenZa> One problem, jenda.
<MenZa> I don't have anything to ship it in :(
* MenZa is looking for a box
<MenZa> Ah! a chocolate box!
<MenZa> I just have to get my brother to eat his chocolate.
<MenZa> Or do it for him.
<jenda> Haha :)
<jenda> Go go go.
<jenda> MenZa: I repeat - I'll only be able to pay once I get my money for the orders, and only through paypal... lemme see if flickr accepts that.
<MenZa> jenda: yeah :(
<MenZa> I hope flickr does.
<jenda> MenZa: email?
<MenZa> e-mail or paypal?
<jenda> email
<MenZa> @ (refer to before).org
<MenZa> menza@menza.org, if you're kachung.
<jenda> ah :)
<jenda> MenZa: lasse.havelund@yahoo.com, password Ubuntu
<MenZa> wtf
<jenda> MenZa: it's your yahoo account. confirmation email sent.
<jenda> but... I don't get it.
<MenZa> And what would I use this for :S?
<jenda> Where does flickr ask for the money?
<MenZa> I have absolutely no idea, but they do.
<jenda> MenZa: you need that to sign up to filckr
<MenZa> Perhaps in the very end.
<MenZa> jenda: but..
<MenZa> I have a flickr!
<MenZa> menza
<jenda> damn :)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza
<jenda> wtf, I don't understand what you want.
<MenZa> Get an account
<jenda> what is that?
<MenZa> Click my account
<MenZa> And select "Buy this user a flickr account"
<jenda> Ah
<nixternal> lol
<MenZa> Ah
<nixternal> buy me one too
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<MenZa> That's a pro account ;)
<MenZa> flickr, itself, is free.
<MenZa> The pro account is not :D
<nixternal> i need to get me a pro account as well
<MenZa> jenda: ^^
<jenda> gah
<jenda> OK, got it.
<jenda> I'll do it as soon as enough money comes in.
<MenZa> jenda: I really want it now... any chance you could paypal me $25 then? I have $60 or so on my pp now. So, just paypal them. menza@menza.org.
<jenda> well that's what I was suggesting the whole time! :-D
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Well, alright then, let's do that.
<MenZa> I just paid ;D!
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> MenZa: ping?
<MenZa> jenda: pong
<jenda> Would you have any pics of the stickers you are shipping me?
<MenZa> I can take some.
<MenZa> Just a second.
<Klaidas> jenda, you ordered MenZa's stickers? :)
<MenZa> Klaidas: all of them.
<MenZa> I don't have time to distribute them myself.
* Klaidas has some pictures of those too :)
<jenda> Klaidas: Have at me :)
<jenda> I'm sending out my own batch, too, Klaidas.
<Klaidas> wait, I'll serach for them and upload :)
<jenda> great :)
<Klaidas> http://stickers.stuff.klaidas.tinkle.lt/DSC03253.JPG
<Klaidas> other few photos are blurry (didn't focus my camera right)
<MenZa> jenda: watch my flickr, they're uploading now.-
<MenZa> <3 flickr
<MenZa> all thanks to you ^^
<Klaidas> MenZa, what's the url?
<MenZa> Klaidas: flickr dot com / photos / menza
<MenZa> :p
<MenZa> all up
<MenZa> Excuse the quality.
* MenZa takes more
<jenda> thanks
<jenda> I hope I'm able to sell those.
<MenZa> they're that bad D:?
<jenda> Lemme think... $25/300 = $0.10 apiece...
<jenda> haha, not at all :)
<jenda> I'ts just difficult to explain the fact that i have two sets like that
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> jenda: it's a loose number. Could be 294, 299 or something.
<jenda> OK, good enough
<MenZa> Like, I have them in sheets of six. If one sticker is missing on one sheet, I don't count it.
<jenda> the price is comparable to what I payed here.
<MenZa> But it's like 320 or something.
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> no problem.
<MenZa> You'll get the next batch cheaper, if you want more.
<MenZa> I did profit a bit on this, I won't profit much on the next, I'm sure.
<Klaidas> woah, you have a snake? :)
<MenZa> Yeah
<MenZa> She's cute, isn't she?
<Klaidas> nice :)
<jenda> MenZa: you profitted? on _me_? :)
* jenda sells them back at twice the price
<MenZa> jenda: a bit.
<MenZa> .. $25 (I needed that flickr D:)
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> Nah, my boss gets some of it.
<jenda> You work in a printer, right?
<MenZa> Yeps
<jenda> In that case, you have warrant lifelong abuse by jenda.
<MenZa> If you ever need any printwork, here's my phone number: +45 6021 3890
<MenZa> ;O
<jenda> I think all of my prints go by you from now on :)
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> That's cool.
<MenZa> You'll know what time it is at my place, call me whenever you find it fair to.
<MenZa> http://www.flickr.com/photos/menza/190249114/
<MenZa> jenda: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=190249114&size=l
<jenda> I think i'll stick to the free means of communication :)
<jenda> nice, thanks
<jenda> check MarketingTeam/Shipping menza
<MenZa> doing.
<bethko> test
<MenZa> I don't like yours, jenda :(
<jenda> haha :)
<MenZa> They're...
<MenZa> Too...
<MenZa> I dunno.
<jenda> BROWN
<nixternal> test?
<nixternal> lol
<jenda> nixternal: fail
<MenZa> Yes,
<MenZa> Brown.
<nixternal> hahaha
<MenZa> Too brown.
<bethko> can you guys read this?
<nixternal> im starvin'...jenda's buying lunch
<nixternal> no bethko
<MenZa> No bethko
<nixternal> gahaha
<MenZa> rofl nixternal
<bethko> im on icr from my phone.
<nixternal> nice
<nixternal> speak louder please 
<MenZa> bethko: application?
<MenZa> I'd like that.
<MenZa> jmirc?
<jenda> -bethko- VERSION Blackened 1.7.1 NetBSD 2.1.0_STABLE :http://www.blackened.com/blackened/
<jenda> nice, NetBSD cell phone :-D
<MenZa> :o
<bethko> im using terminal on my sidekick 2
<MenZa> jenda: any chance you could send me a few of yours, to see what they look like physically?
<bethko> the shell is bsd
<jenda> MenZa: you'd have to pay... or calculate me a few prices at your shop.
<jenda> :)
<MenZa> jenda: I'll you off a few bucks next time then ^^
<MenZa> put off*1
<jenda> Tell me, how much would 1000 decent quality 2*3 cm stickers cost me?
<jenda> I'll compare with the price here :)
<jenda> A rough estimate or range is good enough.
<bethko> any ideas on making a flyer?
<bethko> i need to make up something that will explian what the heck an ubuntu is, and maybe what a cdrom is while im at it.
<bethko> people are just plain stupid at times.
<bbrazil> Ubuntu - because computers are meant to be easy
<bethko> i was thinking of printing the desktop guide but thats way too much info and paper and my boss would shot my.
<ompaul> bethko, not informed does not make people stupid
<bethko> umm... how much time do you spend at the fair?
<MenZa> jenda:
<MenZa> Hmm...
<MenZa> I'm not sure.
<MenZa> A bit, I think.
<jenda> Well, if you figure it out, send me an email :)
<bethko> i been here 8 days
<bethko> no internet access on the cumputers has driven me to desperated messures
<bethko> anyways, i have been slowly catching up on the emails from the marketing list.
<bethko> i like the idea of printing sticckers.
<jenda> It's being done ;)
<bethko> i like stickers in general. buttons tend to be a bit better for long term exposer
<bethko> what i really love is shirts, you dont have to keep track of it, your already wearing it!
<jenda> I'd love to get that far - but it doesn't look realistic ATM. It would be a large investment.
<bethko> if we could make a big design that is full color people could buy iron on paper and print them themselves
<bbrazil> actually with some places the initial cost of tshirts isn't bad
<bethko> tshirts here are cheep as long as they are plain.
<bethko> ofcourse im in america so all i really know is the usd
* jenda has gotta quit IRC... visitors.
<jenda> first time in three days :)
<jenda> bye
<MenZa> lol
<bethko> ok, im going to go watch my booth. anyone know how to leave?
<bbrazil> bethko: /part
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-07-16
<adamant1988> hello all
<nixternal> bah
<adamant1988> my sentiments exactly
<adamant1988> 11 1/2 hour work day
<adamant1988> hello all.
<Madpilot> hi
<adamant1988> *sigh* I have to shop for a new computer me thinks.
<Madpilot> fun
<adamant1988> yeah, I don't want to get one from some place that preinstalls windows though
<adamant1988> I want to make sure my new computer is linux compatible
<Madpilot> buy parts, assemble your own
<adamant1988> takes too long
<Madpilot> only way to buy a desktop, I think
<adamant1988> no computer stores near by.
<Madpilot> mail order is good, take an afternoon to assemble the beast, install Ubuntu on it in less than an hour, done.
<adamant1988> i'm thinking i might do system76 and get myself a nice ubuntu system preinstalled =\
<adamant1988> but I'm also looking at linspire.
<Madpilot> system76 boxes look nice, actually
<Madpilot> you looking for desktop or lappie?
<darkmatter_> adamant1988, it takes less than an hour to build a box if you've got the time...
<adamant1988> a desktop, something with enough power to run XGL
<adamant1988> I'll probably end up dual booting two linux distros on it
<adamant1988> I'm thinking it'll be any combo of Ubuntu, Suse, and Freespire/Linspire
<Madpilot> any of those System76 boxes should handle XGL, I think
<adamant1988> Yeah, I imagine.
<adamant1988> I used Kororaa on disk
<adamant1988> XGL makes a world of difference in the interface.
<adamant1988> It's suprising how much of a difference a nice clean look and a snappy gui effect set can do to enhance the experience.
<adamant1988> Yeah right now I'm *seriousl* looking at linspire and Ubuntu... both are great IMO... I would say SLED but I think waiting 20 minutes for opera to install from .rpm was enough.
<Madpilot> ouch
<Madpilot> Ubuntu has Opera in repos now :)
<adamant1988> yeah
<adamant1988> CNR is the main thing that would have me looking at Linspire
<adamant1988> CNR is amazing, it's a little less up to date, but the fact that I can get all the best commercial aps through it says something
<adamant1988> including legal dvd playing
<adamant1988> I have to test freespires online now... I'll be back momentarily if it works...
<adamant1988> well everything appears to be working in this neck of the woods
<darkmatter_> running freespire are we??? :P
<adamant1988> yep :P
<adamant1988> I'm not beyond giving it a shot... I'm a selfish user. As long as something meets my needs I'm happy with it
<darkmatter_> lol
<darkmatter_> most are that way..
<darkmatter_> me.. I'm being the usual me
<darkmatter_> currently compiling glscube for a test drive
<darkmatter_> :)
<adamant1988> haha, I agree with the open source morals and all, but truth be told I like my user friendly apps and interfaces
<adamant1988> Oh you HAVE to tell me how GLScube is
<adamant1988> I'm very interested in that project.
<darkmatter_> lets see.... hmmm... only about 22% of my uby is 'factory'... I'm slipping :P
<darkmatter_> I'll tell youy in a bit
<darkmatter_> my last dapper install was 8% factory approx
<darkmatter_> the rest was all custom builds
<adamant1988> haha
<darkmatter_> how I hated reinstalling the official release
<darkmatter_> I almost cried
<adamant1988>  I usually don't mess with stuff from factory conditions much
<darkmatter_> all that work.. poof... except for a few debs
<adamant1988> unless there is an obviously great benefit for doing it
<darkmatter_> so now I'm just going to not do as much updating until I toss my new hardware in
<adamant1988> anywho I'm going to go to bed, I' worked 11 1/2 hours today... littttttttle tired.
<adamant1988> keep me posted on how the GLScube thing goes, and if it makes life any easier.
<adamant1988> :)
<darkmatter_> me... I just have this nast addiction to do it yourself software... been using puers waaayyy tro long I guess
<adamant1988> gnight
<darkmatter_> ok
<darkmatter_> night
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* #ubuntu-marketing  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o jenda]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-b *!*@trider-g7.fabbione.net]  by jenda
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o jenda]  by ChanServ
(jenda/#ubuntu-marketing) Should be OK now.
* bimberi pleads guilty
(bimberi/#ubuntu-marketing) :)
(jenda/#ubuntu-marketing) bimberi: check your LP homepage...
<bimberi> lol, onya jenda!
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> I'm awaiting a public stoning for that one.
<bimberi> ha, just blame me, i can take it
<jenda> I wonder... we'll see how others take it, and if it's bad, I'll pullback :)
<bimberi> sure, it was posted on the list and got a couple of 'lol' reactions
<bimberi> i'm sure the rest thought, "gawd, what's he on?"
<mindspin> yup
<bimberi> hehe
<bimberi> btw, the arrow 'swoosh' from adamant1988's effort could be a nice alternative
<jenda> bimberi: linky?
<bimberi> http://www.tikal26.net/ubuntu/logomockup.svg
<jenda> ah :)
<jenda> you can't see it at the right size.
<jenda> But a simple brown globe might be a great emblem
<MenZa> I like the idea...
<jenda> MenZa, bimberi, check now and tell me which you like more
<jenda> + mindspin :)
<MenZa> Check what?
<mindspin> I like the logo with the arrow very much
<MenZa> I don't know.
<jenda> LP homepage
<MenZa> It's not following the same style as the rest of the logo.
<jenda> mindspin: you can't see the arrow in LP - it's only 16*16
<jenda> MenZa: that means change colors?
<MenZa> jenda: no, the overall style.
<jenda> what is the overall style?
<MenZa> Could be the glossy bit, could be that outline of the arrow.
<jenda> dunno whatcha mean
<MenZa> I don't know, but it looks wrong.
<jenda> I'm not talking about the arrow
<jenda> check you LP homepage.
<MenZa> LaunchPad, right.
<jenda> The arrow can't be used, because it can't be seen.
<MenZa> sec
<mindspin> ah, got you but the image looks slightly invisible for me
* MenZa is looking at his Launchpad
* MenZa is puzzled
<jenda> I know. I don't know how to change the colors in svg, so I'll hack it in the gimp
<MenZa> jenda: use Inkscape.
<jenda> No, there are too many objects.
<MenZa> Right click an object and use Stroke / Fill or something.
<MenZa> I've manipulated Tango icons, trust me.
<MenZa> Any number of paths are okay.
<jenda> It's impossible. Too many objects to right click.
<jenda> You can try, I'll bazaar the globe.
<jenda> no, I gotta go now.
<jenda> I'll be back in 6 hrs or so.
<MenZa> jenda: I'm not on Ubuntu.
<MenZa> :P
* jenda walks past the PC on his way out
<jenda> MenZa: will you be later tonight?
<MenZa> jenda: most likely not.
<MenZa> I only have it on my laptop.
<MenZa> ;P
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/
<jenda> there you go
<jenda> god bless the docteam ;)
<jenda> Bye!
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:Klaidas] : Welcome to #ubuntu-marketing. This is the IRC channel of the Ubuntu Marketing Team. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam | Channel logs at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ | Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu
<nixternal> mornin'
<MenZa> hai.
<adamant1988_> hello all
<n3storm> hi everyone
<jenda> aloha all
<jenda> hey n3storm 
<nixternal> well hello
<n3storm> I have some graphic ideas to spread ubuntu
<jenda> great :)
<jenda> fire at us
<n3storm> I think is time to mix someway the 4 or 5 ubuntu flavours in one
<n3storm> ubuntu+kubuntu+xubuntu+edubuntu
<jenda> I think 'Ubuntu' does that pretty well... in my eyes the communities are one - Ubuntu.
<n3storm> in the ubuntu logo we have 3 forms representing people
<n3storm> let me explain the idea
<jenda> OK, the UWN has the three mixed together as a logo.
<n3storm> is just for tue ubuntu spread
<n3storm> what is UWN?
<nixternal> ubuntu weekly newsletter
<n3storm> I can't see the logo anywhere
<n3storm> somebody can point me out the exact url?
<jenda> n3storm: look at mgalvin's launchpad page
<n3storm> ok
<n3storm> Im there
<n3storm> you mean the small icon at karma?
<jenda> yes
<n3storm> yes, I was proposing something like that
<jenda> I'm not sure if they use it elsewhere.
<n3storm> but applying to the full image of the spread-ubuntu page
<jenda> n3storm: do you have a preview somewhere?
<jenda> by any chance
<n3storm> no
<jenda> OK
<n3storm> I prefered to check with the people in case I can join
<jenda> Well, my personal opinion is that we should keep the ubuntu breath to it.
<n3storm> sure
<jenda> n3storm: you can always join :)
<MenZa> o_o
* MenZa pops in
<n3storm> but the blue and blue-gray touches of color
<jenda> It's open to designs and ideas
<n3storm> I'll make a draft
<jenda> great :)
<jenda> be sure to mail me the sources to bzr them - or bzr them yourself if you know how.
<n3storm> what is your address?
<jenda> @ubuntu.com
<n3storm> or should I make it in my server
<n3storm> ok, thanks
<n3storm> jenda: do you have any proposal for the website?
<jenda> n3storm: what do you mean?
<jenda> There are several so far, have a look here:
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu/GraphicalDesignSpec
<n3storm> I mean you ;)
<n3storm> yes Im there
<jenda> Oh OK :)
<jenda> I made the last three in the list
<n3storm> jenda: ooops
<n3storm> I just read about the 12 of july as the deadline
<n3storm> I am about to send you my draft in case everybody likes it, can take ideas, etc
<n3storm> the svg file
<n3storm> should I do it?
<n3storm> well
<n3storm> I'll try
<n3storm> :)
<n3storm> jenda: mail sent
<jenda> n3storm: forget the deadline :)
<jenda> Thanks
<jenda> n3storm: Bazaared :)
<jenda> How do you guys like the emblem now?
<n3storm> jenda: thanks!
<jenda> np
<jenda> :)
<n3storm> I will register at the forums and so
<n3storm> but now is late and tomorrow I have a travel
<n3storm> see ya
<n3storm> you can always find me at kubuntu
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-09
<maelcum> hi! i have a box of kubuntu cds that i want to distribute at my university in a more effective way than just throw them on some tables and hope for the best. any hints?
<Burgundavia> maelcum: absolutely
<Burgundavia> for cds, remember that they cost money and thus try and give them out to peopel who are useful
<Burgundavia> I would print off some pamphlets and leave those out
<Burgundavia> whenever you engage somebody in conversation and they seem interested, give them a cd
<maelcum> well... i have a whole box and i'm willing to invest about 2 hours at university and about as much at home... and i hate the people standing in your way and handing stuff out to you (happens a lot at my uni), and i'd hate even more to do it myself. it's probably the most effective use of cds, but not of my time :/
<maelcum> i develop kde in my spare time, so it's not like i'm slacking off when i'm not distributing cds :)
<Admiral_Chicago> the best thing I have found is get people interest in an actual conversation
<Admiral_Chicago> and people will ask questions
<maelcum> i can do that in some cases... i'll just make sure to always carry some cds with in my backpack ;)
<maelcum> s/with/with me/
<Admiral_Chicago> thats a good idea as well
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [+o beuno]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:beuno] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Keep in mind that whatever your LoCo does, any other LoCo can benefit from your work or experience! | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | Beuno is doing UWN | UWN #47 is out! UWN #48 is in progress to be released Sunday July 15th
* mode/#ubuntu-marketing [-o beuno]  by beuno
<beuno> jenda: ping
<jenda> beuno: pong!
<jenda> beuno: best time to ping me :)
<Burgundavia> jenda: can you post the latest uwn to the forums?
<Vorian> Burgundavia, I can if you like
<Bassetts> hey jenda 
<beuno> alright, turns out I can't sleep
<Bassetts> beuno, late there?
<beuno> Bassetts: almost 5am
<Bassetts> almost 4 here
<Bassetts> I may aswell stay up all night or I will never but up in time for my parcel
<beuno> Bassetts: good night then  :D
<Bassetts> trying to sleep again beuno ?
<Bassetts> night
<beuno> Bassetts: no, I'm not sleeping tonight, I have meetings in a few hours
<beuno> thought you where
<Bassetts> no
<Bassetts> If I go to sleep I will not be up for my parcel
<beuno> Bassetts: right, we're in the same situation then  :p
<Bassetts> beuno, the want to sleep but cannot group?
<beuno> absolutely
<Bassetts> suppose I could update a few wiki pages
<Bassetts> like the one jenda assigned me
<beuno> ah, if jenda assigned you something, I would do it as fast as possible, he's a very impacient person...
* beuno sents the bait and waits
<beuno> er
<beuno> r/sents/sets
<Bassetts> beuno, heh, trying my best, first project and I always feel I am doing it wrong
<beuno> Bassetts: what did you get assigned?
<Bassetts> the diy website print page
<Bassetts> MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite/Print
<beuno> Bassetts: aaaah, cool  :D
<beuno> we really want that
<Bassetts> beuno, I am struggling
<Bassetts> beuno, how do I link to something in the wiki e.g. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png
<beuno> Bassetts: link or show the image in the wiki?
<Bassetts> link
<Bassetts> all I can get it to do is show it
<beuno> Bassetts: something like this:   you can see the [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=UbuntuLogo.png Ubuntu Logo]  blah blah blah'
<Bassetts> ahh
<Bassetts> thanks beuno 
<beuno> np
<Bassetts> there doesnt seem to be much stuff suitable for printing
<jenda> beuno: :D
<Bassetts> hey jenda 
<Bassetts> I got some more of that wiki page done last night, but theres not as much stuff around as I first though
<Bassetts> *thought
<jenda> hmm
<jenda> heya :)
<jenda> (took me a long time to come up with that)
<jenda> Bassetts: there's a ton of stuff at diy.devubuntu.com/repo/spreadubuntu
<jenda> but for some reason, it's down now :(
<jenda> And I'll be awaf for about a week.
<jenda> Perhaps you can find out why, for me :)
* jenda tucks in a 'please' 
<jenda> The people to talk to are MitchM, the owner of the server and Dan Buch (meatballhat), whom you've already met.
<Bassetts> jenda, I will do my best =)
<jenda> thanks :)
* Bassetts puts names down into personal wiki
<Bassetts> jenda, any leads on where to find them
<jenda> Bassetts: either right here when they come, or...
<jenda> by email: mitch kci.net ; meatballhat ubuntu.com
<jenda> but probably try meatballhat first
<jenda> bah
<Bassetts> ok
<jenda> Bassetts: nevermind, I just realised I have to write Dan an email anyway.
<jenda> So I'll ask :)
<Bassetts> okie dokie
<jenda> juliux: ping
<juliux> jenda, pong
<Vorian> jenda juliux, beep
<Vorian> :)
<juliux> hey Vorian 
* Vorian runs away
<Vorian> hi
<n2diy> ! ubotu
<jenda> aai
<jenda> juliux: got that contract-thingy anywhere?
<n2diy> the bot is ill, hope he recovers soon.
<juliux> jenda, which contract-thing?
<jenda> juliux: the loco thing? :)
<juliux> jenda, which loco one?
<jenda> O_o
<juliux> jenda, that one that allows us to use the trademarks?
<jenda> the contract between the Ubuntu DE association and canonical?
<jenda> yep
<Vorian> n2diy, the bot is on another freenode server that has split
<n2diy> Vorian: so he is on vacation?
<Vorian> I wish there was someone on freenode staff around to check that out
* jenda looks around
<juliux> jenda, http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/file/agreement/pdf/
<jenda> nah
<jenda> juliux: thx
<Vorian> n2diy, net split > hasen't re merged
<jenda> juliux: nothing there
<n2diy> Vorian: gnomefreak in on it.
<juliux> jenda, http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/verein/ and then klick on Vereinbarung
<jenda> haha
<jenda> right
<jenda> now I have about 10 .pdfs on my desktop :)
<jenda> thx
<Vorian> jenda, clarke.freenode.net is where ubotu is ATM\
<jenda> Vorian: and...? ;)
<Vorian> it's split :(
<n2diy> Vorian: why is Ubotu playing with ATM?
<Vorian> money
<Vorian> he's broke
<jenda> juliux: "The Association shall abide by the Ubuntu trademark policy, as written at http://www.ubuntu.com/-
<jenda> ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/. The trademark license contained in this agreement does not give the
<jenda> Association or the LoCo Team rights to re-license the Ubuntu trademark in any way.
<jenda> "
<jenda> Which basically means... the license means nothing at all ;)
<n2diy> Vorian: ah, and I thought he was playing with asyc. transfer mode, or something like that? Bad bot!
<Vorian> :)
<jenda> juliux: if I read right.
<juliux> jenda, sorry phone
<jenda> np
<jenda> sorry, washing dishes, bb in 20 :)
<juliux> jenda, we have a licens and that is everything
<jenda> juliux: the license states you have to follow the default licence: the trademark policy.
<jenda> It's the same licence that applies to anyone. Or isn't it? Is there something the licence allows you to do that others can't?
<jenda> Not that I can see.
<n2diy> ! Linus :)
<n2diy> 73, Good night, and good luck all, brb, in 10 hours.
<juliux> jenda, i dont think so
<juliux> jenda, but it is a free licence ;)
<juliux> brb lunch
<jenda> ok
<jenda> I read it again, and I really don't get it.
<jenda> There is no permission in there.
<jenda> To me, it seems it doesn't give you any rights you wouldn't have otherwise.
<jenda> juliux: who did you sign this with?
<jenda> juliux: I'd like to discuss with them if there's something I don't understand.
<beuno> nixternal: hello  :D
<beuno> I want to have a small interview with the new MOTUs and core devs for the next UWNs, and it seems you fall under that category!
<jenda> yo beuno 
<jenda> beuno: I'll be gone for 6 days
<beuno> hey jenda
<jenda> beuno: do try to catch jono in the meantime :) Sorry I won't be of any help till I get back.
<beuno> where are you hitchhiking to?
<jenda> OTOH, I won't be going to Ukraine in august, which'll give me more time.
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> jenda: I will email him then with CC to you, so you can follow up  :D
<jenda> beuno: dunno, depends where they'll take me :)
<jenda> I'm packing up Mr. Lappytums now.
<beuno> lol
<jenda> actually, the name is Melian :D
<beuno> ok, well, have fun  :D
<jenda> laters
<beuno> jenda: how about "akismet"  :p
* beuno ducks
<juliux> jenda, ask smurf about it
<nixternal> beuno: hello
<beuno> hey nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there
<beuno> well hello there too
<beuno> did you read ^?
<nixternal> some about MOTU
<nixternal> something*
<beuno> yes, I want to send you a quick interview
<beuno> for UWN
<beuno> :D
<beuno> since you're famous and all now  :p
<nixternal> oh, sure go for it..famous nevah!
<beuno> I don't have the questions here, but you will have them in your inbox in a while, just wanted to give you the heads up
<nixternal> cool
<beuno> how's the whole DD thing going?
<nixternal> slow right now...but hopefully within the next year
<beuno> did you get any packages in yet?
<nixternal> got a few now
<nixternal> plus the kde-extras stuff for Debian that I help with
<beuno> so you're well on your way
<elkbuntu> nixternal is famous? ... we're doomed!
* elkbuntu runs and hides
<nixternal> we have been doomed since day 1
<nixternal> ;)
<elkbuntu> oh right.. i forgot... i'll rephrase
<elkbuntu> we're doomed even more!
<elkbuntu> http://www.wayodd.com/funny-pictures2/funny-pictures-huge-burger-F27.jpg <-- not as doomed as whoever eats that though!
<elkbuntu> nixternal, ^^
<nixternal> holy smokes
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> i'm betting that's even more than the 30000 calorie sandwich
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> there is a restaurant just north of Chicago that serves a 5 pound burger, that thing is huge, and people actually try to eat it
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> one of the guys I weight lift with, ate it and won $500 for finishing it in 30 minutes
<nixternal> I couldn't get through half of it
<elkbuntu> http://www.nanbelegorn.com/sandwich/
<elkbuntu> 5 pound of food in 30 minutes? ugh
<nixternal> I couldn't eat that in a day
<nixternal> damn, guess I should quit eating fried mushrooms
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> they are one of my staple foods though :)
<elkbuntu> ugh... mushrooms are yuck
<nixternal> never
<elkbuntu> as are things that are supposed to reside in the insides of animals
<nixternal> I try to eat half a pound a day...good source of nutrition
<elkbuntu> not when they're fried they're not
<elkbuntu> unless cholesterol is a nutrient in your country :
<nixternal> hehe, well I tend to eat them raw, but every now and then, them little jerks get thrown in a tub of bubbling oil :)
<nixternal> actually, considering the junk I eat, I can't believe my cholesterol is good
<nixternal> I mix junk with protein shakes, vitamins, supplements, and good organic food
<nixternal> I can't do the total weight lifting diet thing, I am not all that disciplined just yet :)
<elkbuntu> hehe... the mere smell of mushroom makes me nauseous.
<nixternal> come on, I live in Chicago, it is a must that you eat Polish Sausage, Hot Dogs, Gyros, and Pizza
<elkbuntu> i live in australia and i only eat sausages and steak under duress
<nixternal> mmmm
<nixternal> steak
<elkbuntu> it ranks slightly higher than sausage
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> it ranks #2, only behind lobster or crab for me
<elkbuntu> im not a red meat type of girl. seafood, chicken and pork for me kthx
<elkbuntu> and we are waaaaaaay offtopic for this channel
<nixternal> I can't do pork, but the rest I can
<nixternal> elkbuntu: any topic in this channel is good though :)
<nixternal> since it is always so quiet
<elkbuntu> lol, good point. mdke isnt here to whip us back on topic anymore
<nixternal> nope, mdke is to busy being whipped by the new wife
<nixternal> oops, did I say that out loud?
<elkbuntu> so, why not pork?
<elkbuntu> lol
<nixternal> never been a fan of an animal that rolls around where it does
<elkbuntu> um... but you're fine with seafood?
<nixternal> ya, the salt water cleans it out :)
<elkbuntu> hahaha. nice try
<nixternal> pork has a texture that doesn't agree with me really
<nixternal> I will eat a pork chop every now and then though, as I can deal with it and actually enjoy it
<nixternal> but ham I can't
<elkbuntu> that makes a difference, yes. i'll happily eat beef in a stew or stirfry, but struggle with it as a steak
<elkbuntu> lamb likewise
<nixternal> orly...lamb I really enjoy, but that could be due to being previously married to greek woman
<nixternal> and possibly one day married again to that same greek woman :)
<nixternal> she made me eat stuff I wouldn't ever imagine, and I enjoyed it
<elkbuntu> hehe
<nixternal> like eggplant, my lord that is good stuff
<elkbuntu> if cooked properly, yeah
<nixternal> true, I couldn't do it raw I don't think
<elkbuntu> steamed it is gross too
<nixternal> I have never tried it steemed
<elkbuntu> i dont recommend it
<nixternal> hehe
<elkbuntu> if im just going through toothpastefordinner.com archives, i think it's probably time for bed
<dee> hello
<dee> We (German Ubuntu News team) have send a email to the mailing list ubuntu-marketing-submissions. Unfortunately nobody has answered since.
<dee> it is possible to receive an answer?
<beuno> dee: I don't see any admins around, but I'll spread the word  :D
<dee> beuno: thanks.
<dee> you won't guess what's the topic of the mail: "better communication between Ubuntu Marketing and German-News-Team". ;)
<beuno> dee: aaaw... the irony....
<dee> yes... kinda funny
<dee> or kinda sad... matter of view point
<beuno> dee: actually, why was that not sent to the plain marketing list?
<dee> beuno: was ist the first time.
<dee> but because the list is closed the mails stops on teh server and an admin needs to forward it.
<dee> some user (need to take a look at the logs) said I should send it again.
<dee> and then I have seen the suggestion-mailing list.
<beuno> dee: you can just subscribe and your emails will go straight through
<beuno> but for discussions, the ubuntu-marketing is the list
<beuno> the other is to send stories
<dee> yes I know. but I don't want to subscribe because I do not want to discuss something there.
<dee> I have thought it's possible to mail it directly
<beuno> dee: then how will you participate in the discussion if you don't subscribe?
<dee> beuno: ehrm no... I haven't thought that there must be a big discussion between the whole community. :(
<beuno> dee: not discussion in a bad sense, just "conversation", a conversation
<beuno> if you forward your email to me, I'll make sure it gets into the mailing list  :D
<dee> nah, it's okay. I suppose I must subscribe... I can delete my subscription afterwards
<beuno> dee: yes, and also, email filters are your friend  :p
<n2diy> how much traffic does the discussion list generate?
<beuno> n2diy: the regular one maybe has an average of 6 or 7 emails per week
<dee> so, mail is send.
<dee> eh, sent... I think.
<n2diy> beuno, ok, I get more junk mail per day than that.
<beuno> n2diy: absolutely
<dee> ah, damn
<beuno> dee: did you send to ubuntu-marketing?
<dee> yes
<dee> but forget that I first must confirm my subscription. :(
<dee> so I will send it again
<beuno> heh
<beuno> :D
<dee> so, now... finally....
* dee makes three crosses
<dee> (I don't know if this phrase exists in English)
<beuno> dee: got it  :D
<dee> great
<dee> so have a nice evening (or morning/day/night) :)
<beuno> dee: thanks for the input
<dee> no problem
<ITDirect> hi guys, starting a shop in ZA promoting open source
<beuno> hello ITDirect
<ITDirect> hi there
<beuno> promoting open source is always good, what can we help you with?
<ITDirect> well,  need some ideas
<ITDirect> how to go about
<ITDirect> doing this
<ITDirect> getting people to move from what they know to the unknown
<beuno> ITDirect: I believe the best way to get as many ideas as possible is to send an email to the mailing list, that way you can access a lot more people then who's randomly looking in the channel
<ITDirect> where do i mail it, to get the best responce
<beuno> ITDirect: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-marketing
<ITDirect> thanks doing so as we speak
<ITDirect> you from?
<beuno> I'm from Argentina
<ITDirect> been on irc #ubuntu 4 long?
<ITDirect> want to gather a few geeks in ZA to come and join my launch for the shop, know any?
<beuno> ITDirect: I don't hang out in #ubuntu specifically, but I do in over a dozend *ubuntu channels  :D   and, yes, well, I've been here for maybe year and a half
<beuno> ITDirect: just Mark Shuttleworth  :p
<ITDirect> maybe i should get him 2 come, know his screen name:-X
<ITDirect> ?
<beuno> ITDirect: maybe, but I'm not sure he's up for it, maybe send him an email:  mark@ubuntu.com
<ITDirect> wil do that 
<ITDirect> want to make a ubuntu install with all the apps we like and also know, for install on these retail machines, customised install
<ITDirect> any idea
<ITDirect> ?
<ITDirect> so we can do better support
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-10
<juliux> hi beuno 
<beuno> mornin' juliux
<beuno> how's it going?
<juliux> good
<beuno> juliux: I never did get you to sign my key, did I?
<juliux> i didn't get your fingerprint via phone call or snail mail
<juliux> you only send my your fingerprint via irc but that is the same transport way as i make a gpg --recv-key
<beuno> you're right  :D
<beuno> well, where/when can I call you then?
<juliux> good question
<juliux> i am at wort at the moment
<juliux> and i have no internet at my sleepinplace
<juliux> so i am not sure
<beuno> heh, well, I might try snail mail, but that will take much more will power  :p
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-11
<rjian> hello everyone :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-12
<katkin> Morning all
<katkin> So is everyone good to kick off the marketing meeting?
<mrevell> Morning all, have I missed anything in the meeting?
<Madpilot> meeting?
<mrevell> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi mrevell 
<katkin> yep, a marketing meeting has been planned for 9 - 10
<katkin> here's teh agenda
<katkin> 1. Getting people interesting in doing the Tribe pages without me
<katkin> 2. Introduction of Katharine Kinnie, Canonical's new marketing manager
<katkin> 3. Questions the community has of her
<katkin> 4. Questions she has of us
<katkin> 5. Anything else
<katkin> Burgundavia: are you there?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia suggested that date, I see, but there didnt' seem to be any confirmation
<Madpilot> 0900UTC = 0200 local - 45min from now
<katkin> aha
<katkin> oh well, looks like we might need to re-schedule
<katkin> Madpilot: when would you suggest to be a good time in the day to go for?
<Madpilot> katkin, no idea. Fire off a note to the mailing list again, I guess.
<Madpilot> the fun of a worldwide group - it's going to be "Oh God hundred" for someone...
<katkin> Madpilot: would it be best for me to make a few suggestions for people to pick from?
<katkin> Madpilot: I guess so!
<Madpilot> at one point on the Doc Team's wiki pages, we had a grid people could fill in - indicating what times were least-worst for them, so we could pick the most likely compromise time. Making a couple of suggestions is a good idea.
<katkin> I see
<katkin> thanks for the advice
<katkin> Madpilot: so where are you based?
<Madpilot> western Canada - same city as Burgundavia (even better, he's my younger brother...)
<katkin> aha
<katkin> so it must be early in the morning in Canada right now?
<Madpilot> 0130
<Madpilot> I'm up late waiting for it to cool off, because I can sleep in later today
<katkin> i see
<katkin> you're lucky that it is hot where you are
<katkin> we have had awful weather so far this summer
<katkin> lots and lots and lots and lots of rain
<katkin> and not a lot of sunshine or warmth
<Madpilot> it was 36C here today
<Madpilot> I've had the day off, spent it drinking litres of water, getting a bit of a sunburn on the back deck, and mucking around
<katkin> you are lucky
<katkin> today London is grey
<katkin> again
<Madpilot> London is generally grey, in my experience. :)
<Madpilot> although it was hot last time I was there - end of June and 30+ every day. (June 2000, not that recent)
<katkin> yep, that's true to an extent
<katkin> although we had an amazing summer last yr
<Madpilot> 36C is hot for here - low 30s is more common for summer temps
<katkin> it was so hot the grid went down because so many people were using air con and fans
<katkin> April was really hot for us - bizarrely
<katkin> it has just been raining relentlessly lately
<Madpilot> fun. we had a shite June - way too much rain, and chilly. Then this heatwave broke on us right at the beginning of July.
<katkin> Record-breaking June rainfall figures
<katkin> Provisional statistics from the Met Office have today shown that June has been the wettest since records began in 1914.  
<katkin> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/corporate/pressoffice/2007/pr20070705.html
<Madpilot> fun
<katkin> kind of, not for all the poor people in the north of england who's homes have been flooded tho
<katkin> it's going to cost 2bn - http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article2036908.ece
<Madpilot> I saw the flooding on the Beeb's website - couple of cities trashed
<Madpilot> crazy - I just checked the weather map for N. America, and even the "Lows" are higher pressure than usual for the western half of the continent...
<Madpilot> I think that means our nice weather is going to last a bit longer :)
<katkin> thats good news then
<katkin> we were told that we were only going to have one nice day for the whole of July
<katkin> Summer officially arrives and leaves on 15th july
<katkin> that's a lot of pressure for a Sunday!
<Madpilot> ya, there's a big low out south of Iceland, right on the edge of the wx map I'm looking at
<Madpilot> <-- weather geek (my excuse is the flying, pilots are expected to know this mass of weather bumpf...)
<katkin> you're a pilot?
<Madpilot> ya
<Madpilot> the IRC nick is not entirely random :)
<Madpilot> which means I can look at something like http://www.weatheroffice.gc.ca/data/analysis/jac06_50.gif and actually make some sense of it
<Madpilot> anyway, need sleep. Later, all.
<beuno> hey jono, got a few minutes?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-13
<juliux> hi
<juliux> does somebody knows who has write access on http://theubucon.blogspot.com/ ?
<elkbuntu> juliux, a fellow called johnmark who uses the nick porkrind
<juliux> elkbuntu, thxs
<beuno> anyone know if Canonical sends the conference packs from South Africa?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-14
<elkbuntu> beuno, yes they do
<beuno> elkbuntu: thanks, that explains why I have a package waiting for me in Buenos Aires from South Africa  :D
<elkbuntu> beuno, hehehe
<johnc4510> beuno: you around?
<juliux> elkbuntu, ping
* johnc4510 greets all
<johnc4510> beuno: you around
<beuno> hey johnc4510!
<beuno> am now :D
<Tm_T> mooh
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-07-15
<johnc4510> beuno: greetings
<beuno> hey johnc4510!
<johnc4510> :)
<beuno> how's it going?
<johnc4510> great
<johnc4510> i've been hard at work
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> beuno: please look over what i have done so far and let me know if ok or not thanks
<beuno> johnc4510, sure, I've been following it anyway by mail
<beuno> :p
<beuno> but I'll take a look in general
<johnc4510> k
<johnc4510_> :)
<johnc4510> the windows grouping is nice too
<johnc4510> sorry, learning irssi and not always tabbing correctly
<johnc4510> :/
<beuno> johnc4510: great job on the UWN!  :D
<beuno> johnc4511: great job on the UWN!  :D
<johnc4511> beuno: ty, did you get my email?
<johnc4511> i wasn't sure if i could just take that one out
<beuno> johnc4511: just did right now, sounds good
<beuno> if you se it's not worth summarizing, don't
<johnc4511> thanks   i will keep that in mind   anything else you need done
<beuno> johnc4511: there are 2 things that are easy enough, "In The Blogosphere", and "Meetings and Events"
<johnc4511> k
<beuno> if you edit the wiki, I think it's fairly well explained
<beuno> but I'm here if you have any questions
* johnc4511 goes to look at wiki
<johnc4511> beuno: ok the meetings and events is not problem, but where do I draw the blogs from?
<johnc4511> /not/no
<beuno> johnc4511: I believe technorati is the best tool
<johnc4511> beuno: i will check out technorati  ty
<johnc4511> beuno: you around
<Burgundavia_> johnc4511: I am, if you have any questions
<johnc4511> beuno: i put the meeting info from the fridge in, i also put in a couple of instructionals from blogs of ubuntu members that i know. I would have done more blog research, but i am running short of time today. By next week i will have more blog info for readers.  :)
<johnc4511> Burgundavia_: howdy
<Burgundavia_> greetings
<johnc4511> just leaving a note for beuno  on UWN 
<johnc4511> i'm a new working on newsletter
<Burgundavia_> ok
<johnc4511> :)
<Burgundavia_> I will poke at it myself
<johnc4511> Burgundavia_: ty
<johnc4511> going to quit and rejoin to see if that does it
<johnc4511> wrong channel   sorry
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-07
<johnc4510-laptop> new UWN is up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=851365
<User139> hey everyone
<bbyever> Flannel: hi
<Flannel> bbyever: Howdy
<bbyever> Flannel: hi. I got a reply from the Traning course.
<Flannel> Good to hear it
<bbyever> apparently there's going to be a meeting soon (and after some time of not having any) to decide one the future of the proyect
<bbyever> i also got in contact with ubuntu-pe because they also showed interest in translating the course to spanish. Ubuntu-mx and ubuntu-pe will ask Canonical Training to have the course available in rosetta for translation, and not in bzr, although we will still help translate if they dont agree
<bbyever> so, there probably isnt much reason for the marketing team to be involved...
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-08
<ksoviero> do you think it would be a good idea to go to my local best buy, and offer them for me to setup an ubuntu demo pc?
<BHSPitLappy> no
<BHSPitLappy> reason: Best Buy is in Real Life
<BHSPitLappy> where a plan like that doesn't make any damn sense
<xivulon> I would like to launch a banner campaign for Wubi
<xivulon> I was thinking of using the wiki since the spreadubuntu site is not up yet. Any suggestion?
<Flannel> xivulon: Suggestions for what?
<xivulon> Flannel: is there any better resource than the Wiki? we will have for instance html snippets pointing at the wiki attachments, is that acceptable? any issue with making GetUbuntu banners pointing to wubi.exe?
<Flannel> Yeah, that should be fine.  I was just tryng to get a better feel to suggest things with.
<xivulon> Well I was thinking to make it like a competition
<Flannel> Right.  And people post designs/etc.  Yep.  Wiki is good for that (and that sort of thing has been done a number of times)
<xivulon> And possibly advertising it a bit in ubuntuforum or even deviantart and such
<xivulon> What could be used for a voting system?
<Flannel> If you'd like, you could use the forums.  They have a polling system. (You could have submissions as forum posts if you want, although thats a little more clumbsy in my opinion)
<xivulon> Also if I have an html tag pointing to the wiki image and people start pasting that into the website, it will generate load to the wiki. Is that ok?
<xivulon> Ideally we should have the wiki for posting and maybe the forum or brainstorm for voting
<xivulon> not sure exactly how
<Flannel> Except the fact that the wiki tends to slow down a lot, it would be fine.  You might look for other places to host the submissions in use though.
<xivulon> I could use sourceforge wubi hosting but that is less than optimal and I am not sure it is in compliance with the terms of service
<Flannel> (we're talking hosting/linking once the winners are decided, yes?)
<xivulon> correct, but I think we shouldn't prevent people from using non winners
<Flannel> You could ask during the contest, and also afterwards, etc.  I'm sure you'll find ample people willing to mirror.
<xivulon> What could we offer as prize?
<Flannel> I don't believe hotlinking to the wiki is a problem... but it may be.  Oh.  #ubuntu-artwork might know more about it.
<xivulon> could that be implemented as a brainstorm category? Do you know who is in charge for that? 
<DPic> any diggers here? 
 * cody-somerville is a gold diggah
<cody-somerville>  ;p
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-09
<Kurio> Hi everyone
<m-c> Hi - did you see that Best Buy was now selling boxed Ubuntu in their USian stores?
<m-c> I seem to remember having a discussion, with someone in this channel or maybe -offtopic, who claimed to work as a regional sales manager for Best Buy, and we talked about how terrific it would be for the image of Ubuntu should it appear on the shelves at Best Buy.
<m-c> Wish I could say that I had some involvement with this recent development, but my conversation ended with the representative not knowing the process of getting Ubuntu approved for sale - and me not knowing how Ubuntu CDs could get packaged for shelves.
<m-c> It must be true that good ideas are just in the air, at certain times.  :-)
<m-c> Ah, I see this topic was already discussed, dissected, and over analyzed yesterday.
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-10
<boredandblogging> jono: hey
<jono> hey
<boredandblogging> got a quick sec to look at something?
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-11
 * ryanakca points out to the UWN people that Kubuntu has a new shiny website :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-12
<jpds> ryanakca: -> #ubuntu-news
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-07-13
<TehTux> hi, anyone alive here?
<TehTux> I've got some additions to the Ubuntu Weekly newsletter
<TehTux> for the "In The Blogosphere" section
<TehTux> ...
<TehTux> anyone? Is this the right place?
 * TehTux wonders if he should start dinging ppl at random
<TehTux> Ok, anyway - if it IS the right place, a review of Ubuntu 8.10 Alpha 2 is located here:
<TehTux> http://www.headshotgamer.com/review.aspx?id=62
<TehTux> If it's ok, I'd love to have it included in the blogosphere section.
<cody-somerville> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PLHjT5-XM9o
<johnc4510-laptop> nice
<johnc4510-laptop> great scenes, and i love it when they fly
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-08
<sahil> hello
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-07-09
<brobostigon> good afternoon,
<brobostigon> i am planning a karmic release party, and have been searching around for ubuntu materials for release party, and i thought this would be a good place to start, to ask what kinds of materials are available.
<Kangarooo> brobostigon: also put info in loco team website about your party
<brobostigon> in this case, the ubuntu-uk loco team, ah, yes on their wiki page.
<brobostigon> ok.
<Kangarooo> brobostigon: here is some materials.. actually this page is made to collect all of materials http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<brobostigon> Kangarooo: thank you, :), i will have a look.
<Kangarooo> it should be karmic kangarooo not koala :(
<brobostigon> oh well.
<Kangarooo> also put all info in your loco teams mailing list
<brobostigon> just done that.
<brobostigon> thats a reallt usefull site, loads of good material there.
<brobostigon> really*
<Kangarooo> also here.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing but it looks like more is in that spreadbuntu page
<brobostigon> i will have a look.
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-12
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue201
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-14
<TenPhil> 'lo'
<TenPhil> Have a small question.
<TenPhil> I am planning to do some promotion of Ubuntu at my Uni
<TenPhil> and I was wondering whether UbuntuMarketing, Canonical and the community at large would be interested in me doing some usability and new user mapping?
<TenPhil> as reports and questionnaires that might give some useful information.
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-15
<wamills> hello anyone.  I have a question about the CD artwork for Lucid.  Our printer is complaining that the PDF is too low of resolution.  Does this make sense?
<wamills> for the log, no their question does not make sense.  The pdf is using vector format not pixel format.  I imported it into gimp at 100, 600, and 2000 dpi and all images looked appropriate for the resolution specified.
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-16
<Buntfu> hello
<Buntfu> anyone awake?
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-07-17
<Buntfu> hi everyone
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-07-12
<hakimsheriff> Hello Everybody
